# Real-time update on coronavirus outbreak



## obj 705A

*12:10 pm Jan 23*

3 more coronavirus cases reported in Fujian Province, 1 in Jilin Province.

*12:06 pm Jan 23*

East China's Jiangsu Province confirmed its first case of Wuhan Coronavirus.

*11:49 am Jan 23*

Female railroad employee on Wuhan-bound high speed train from NE China's Liaoning Province infected with new coronavirus: authorities 

*10:42 am Jan 23*

Hong Kong confirmed the first case of novel coronavirus pneumonia on Thursday, following two highly-suspected cases reported on Wednesday and Thursday respectively. 

*10:13 am Jan 23*

A second new case of Wuhan Coronavirus was reported in Macao, and local tourism authorities announced Thursday the cancellation of all Spring Festival activities

*9:10 am Jan 23*

Seven new cases of Wuhan Coronavirus had been confirmed in Shanghai as of Wednesday midnight, local health authorities said on Thursday morning.

*8:18 am Jan 23*

571 coronavirus cases have been confirmed in China, with 17 deaths.

*5:18 am Jan 23*

The World Health Organization (WHO) on Wednesday night extended to Jan 23 its emergency talks on whether the novel coronavirus outbreak in China constitutes a Public Health Emergency of International Concern (PHEIC).

*2:45 am Jan 23*

Wuhan is to suspend bus and subway services in the city and close outbound travel at train stations and airports from 10am of Jan 23 amid the escalating epidemic of coronavirus, according to a statement released by city authorities early on Thursday.

*01:08 am Jan 23
*
Three new cases of Wuhan Coronavirus have been confirmed in Guangxi, taking the total number to 5 in the autonomous region.

*01:00 am Jan 23*

As of 1:00 am Thursday, 550 coronavirus infection cases have been confirmed nationwide in China.

*00:47 am Jan 23*

Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province confirmed its first case of Wuhan Coronavirus.

*00:03 am Jan 23
*
East China's Jiangsu Province confirmed its first case of Wuhan Coronavirus.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1177737.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khansaheeb

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/22/heal...irus-outbreak-conversation-partner/index.html


----------



## obj 705A

I will only update this thread one or three times a day, if any member finds new news regarding the issue please feel free to update & share it here with us too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/world/asia/china-coronavirus.html


----------



## obj 705A

*6:22 pm Jan 23
*
Xinjiang reported its first 2 cases of Wuhan coronavirus infections. Both infected individuals had been to Wuhan: local health authorities

*6: 18 pm Jan 23
*
NW China's Shaanxi Province reported its first 3 confirmed cases of Wuhan coronavirus

*6:02 pm Jan 23
*
Huanggang became the second city following Wuhan to suspend all public road services, starting from 24:00 Jan 23. The city is located 75km away from Wuhan.

*5: 45 pm Jan 23*

The cases collected so far show that the number of cases without a history of exposure in the Huanan market in Wuhan is increasing, and clustered and confirmed cases without a history of travel in Wuhan have emerged: China’s National Health Commission.

*1:55 pm Jan 23
*
17 new Wuhan Coronavirus infections were confirmed in East China's Zhejiang Province, taking the total number to 27 as of Thursday noon.

Source:
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1177737.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

two Chinese people were suspected of being infected with virus and they traveled along Vietnam. Add more two vietnamese are being checked, need time to comfirm. One come back from wuhan and one work in china-vietnam border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*0: 30 am Jan 24
*
644 cases of coronavirus, including 18 deaths, have been reported in China. Tibet Autonomous Region and Qinghai Province are the only two regions that have not reported any cases.

*11:48 pm Jan 23
*
China's finance ministry on Thursday allocated 1 billion yuan ($144 million) to Hubei Province to help the province fight the spread of the novel coronavirus.

Source: Global times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Chinese need to take care of hygiene for God's sake!! Dont cause viruses that can kill millions.

Plus, please be civilized and stop eating bat soup, insects, raw pig, snakes, and what not. These kinds of animals carry the most threatening type of influenzas that humans have no immunity against.

Bird Flu also originated in China, and now this!! CCP should take steps to bring Chinese into modern life. Backwardness of eating bats or mouse or dogs or insects or snakes etc should be left behind.

Chicken, lamb, goat, deer, pork, beef, ducks etc...
So many civilized and delicious options. 

Chinese birth rates have collapsed, and all....but atleast let other people thrive demographically. Dont spread species threatening viruses to the world. Gosh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

A chinese restaurant near a train station not too far from the place I am working offers fresh pig brain as delicacy. No joke. Lots of chinese customers can be seen, they appear to be from mainland. They put pig brain into hot fondue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

there definitly needs to be a crackdown on the consumption of wild animals, in the world's second largest economy eating wild animals or buying ones from the market to eat them should not only be prohibited but also severly punished by law.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ILC

Do we have any member at pdf from Wuhan?


----------



## Daniel808

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Chinese need to take care of hygiene for God's sake!! Dont cause viruses that can kill millions.
> 
> Plus, please be civilized and stop eating bat soup, insects, raw pig, snakes, and what not. These kinds of animals carry the most threatening type of influenzas that humans have no immunity against.
> 
> Bird Flu also originated in China, and now this!! CCP should take steps to bring Chinese into modern life. Backwardness of eating bats or mouse or dogs or insects or snakes etc should be left behind.
> 
> Chicken, lamb, goat, deer, pork, beef, ducks etc...
> So many civilized and delicious options.
> 
> Chinese birth rates have collapsed, and all....but atleast let other people thrive demographically. Dont spread species threatening viruses to the world. Gosh




There is so many deadly disease from eating Beef, Goat too
You forget about anthrax?

That's why the most healthy religion is Buddhist people.
Become Vegetarian and you will get rid of those all disease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Chicken, lamb, goat, deer, *pork*, beef, ducks etc...
> So many civilized and delicious options.


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Itachi said:


>



Well Chinese aren't Muslims so that's why wrote it.

I mean, i'd rather have Chinese eat pork than f*cking eating bats and dogs and insects----and end up threatening the entire world with a pandemic!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Itachi

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Well Chinese aren't Muslims so that's why wrote it.
> 
> I mean, i'd rather have Chinese eat pork than f*cking eating bats and dogs and insects----and end up threatening the entire world with a pandemic!!!



Pork has its own diseases too, although I do agree not as harmful as if you eat what you said.



Daniel808 said:


> Become Vegetarian and you will get rid of those all disease



LOL ok...

We have canines for a reason.....every herbivore has eyes on the sides...not the front.....we're omnivores. Not herbivores. Whatever lifestyle humans choose....a balance is still needed. You're upsetting that balance by not eating meat. According to science/evolutionary theory, early human brains developed mainly because they got more energy from cooked meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

can we have a live world map in OP with case# per country


----------



## Viet

Two chinese nationals infected by the wuhan virus are treated in quarantine in a Saigon hospital. In addition two Vietnamese suspected of infected by the virus are put into quarantine in a Hanoi hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

ILC said:


> Do we have any member at pdf from Wuhan?


Even if they do, they're not going to post it for an obvious reason, let alone the rest of China which makes it extremely difficult to get reliable source from the inside.

If they're censoring everything + quarantining cities then you can safely assume it's bigger than what people think.

*China spent the crucial first days of the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak arresting people who posted about it online and threatening journalists*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viva_Viet

Saho said:


> Even if they do, they're not going to post it for an obvious reason, let alone the rest of China which makes it extremely difficult to get reliable source from the inside.
> 
> If they're censoring everything + quarantining cities then you can safely assume it's bigger than what people think.
> 
> *China spent the crucial first days of the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak arresting people who posted about it online and threatening journalists*


Even After CN can control the diease, its situation will still be so much terrible. Two third (2/3) factories in Guangdong,a place of 100 millions Cnese, will leave CN due to trade war and make millions Cnese jobless.

Many Chinese r screaming and crying cos they dont know how and where to get a job to survive while living cost in CN big cities is very high ( 800 usd in tier 1 cities and abt 600 usd in tier 2 cities )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

-blitzkrieg- said:


> can we have a live world map in OP with case# per country



I cannot edit it in OP myself.
in any case I found this interactive map, it's updated regularly:-
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6



Viva_Viet said:


> Even After CN can control the diease, its situation will still be so much terrible. Two third (2/3) factories in Guangdong,a place of 100 millions Cnese, will leave CN due to trade war and make millions Cnese jobless.
> 
> Many Chinese r screaming and crying cos they dont know how and where to get a job to survive while living cost in CN big cities is very high ( 800 usd in tier 1 cities and abt 600 usd in tier 2 cities )


I see your part time job as a clown is over now so you came here to be the clown of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

*4:30 pm Jan 24*

*Italy reported its first suspected case of Wuhan Coronavirus* infection in Bari. The female patient is a singer and has performed in Wuhan earlier.

Source: Global times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Ewwwww


----------



## obj 705A

*11:22 pm Jan 24*

As of 10 pm Friday, a total of *896 cases* of Wuhan Coronavirus infection had been confirmed in China, with *26 deaths* and *36 recoveries*.

*11:07 pm Jan 24*

*The first case of novel coronavirus infection was confimed in Nepal* on Friday after a male Nepalese student taking a PhD course in Wuhan returned to Nepal. 

Source: Global times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*12:30 pm Jan 25

Three cases* *of Wuhan Coronavirus confirmed in Malaysia*. All the patients were relatives of a 66-year-old man from Wuhan, who is the first infected with coronavirus confirmed in Singapore.

*11:30 am Jan 25

A man has tested positive for coronavirus in Australia*, which is the first case in the country. 

*08:00 am Jan 25*

*1,287 cases* of Wuhan Coronavirus confirmed nationwide with *41 deaths* as of Saturday: national health authority
Source: Global times.
________________________________________

I may or may not update this thread at all, I just wanted to say I'm not commited to anything.
other interested members can take care of this thread by sharing news by copy pasting the important bits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Coronavirus reaches Europe as *France confirms 3 cases*

Date 24.01.2020

Permalink https://p.dw.com/p/3WnNl



*__________________*



*Coronavirus puts Pakistan on high alert, first case reported*

Jan 25, 2020, 10:19 AM

Islamabad, Jan 25, IRNA -- The first case of coronavirus has been diagnosed in Pakistan as the country is on a high alert after the deadly virus outbreak in neighboring China.

According to reports a person in eastern city of Multan showing symptoms of the virus was admitted to a hospital on Friday.

Coronavirus patient had traveled from China to Dubai and reached at Karachi on January 21. He was shifted to the isolation ward.
...
Earlier, Pakistan’s Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Health Dr Zafar Mirza had said the country lacks the facility to detect the deadly coronavirus.

Pakistan is a regular destination of Chinese nationals while there are 28,000 Pakistani students in China. Pakistani traders also visit China regularly for business trips increasing fear of the deadly virus outbreak in Pakistan.

Meanwhile, Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has announced that as a precautionary measure prospective passengers on its flights will be pre-screened for coronavirus at the Beijing Airport.

Pakistan’s National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) has tweeted on the matter and said that the authority is vigilant about the spread of coronavirus across Asia.



https://en.irna.ir/news/83646780/Coronavirus-puts-Pakistan-on-high-alert-first-case-reported
http://archive.ph/m7Eae


----------



## IblinI

Viva_Viet said:


> Even After CN can control the diease, its situation will still be so much terrible. Two third (2/3) factories in Guangdong,a place of 100 millions Cnese, will leave CN due to trade war and make millions Cnese jobless.
> 
> Many Chinese r screaming and crying cos they dont know how and where to get a job to survive while living cost in CN big cities is very high ( 800 usd in tier 1 cities and abt 600 usd in tier 2 cities )


STFU, this is not the time to troll, a viet is talking about life standard when your average gdp is 1/5 of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

.
CORONAVIRUS ALERT: AT LEAST 100,000 infected and THOUSANDS DEAD, Govt Flees to Island.





Guardian front page, Monday 27 January 2020: Experts fear 100,000 may have new virus worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Chinese need to take care of hygiene for God's sake!! Dont cause viruses that can kill millions.
> 
> Plus, please be civilized and stop eating bat soup, insects, raw pig, snakes, and what not. These kinds of animals carry the most threatening type of influenzas that humans have no immunity against.
> 
> Bird Flu also originated in China, and now this!! CCP should take steps to bring Chinese into modern life. Backwardness of eating bats or mouse or dogs or insects or snakes etc should be left behind.
> 
> Chicken, lamb, goat, deer, pork, beef, ducks etc...
> So many civilized and delicious options.
> 
> Chinese birth rates have collapsed, and all....but atleast let other people thrive demographically. Dont spread species threatening viruses to the world. Gosh



your kind talk of civilization. amusing.

btw, the bat soup is from Palau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

YuChen said:


> STFU, this is not the time to troll, a viet is talking about life standard when your average gdp is 1/5 of China.


Libya GDP per capital is even higher than CN ( 11,000 usd/year) but we all know what happened to colonel Gadaffi.

CN already falled into middle income trap like Libya. 2/3 factories in Guangdong r leaving CN, million jobs loss. CN is facing same fate wt Libya now.The country is going to be exploded.

Coronavirus problem actually is much smaller than middle income trap problem that making million Cnese jobless and hopeless now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Grandy said:


> AT LEAST 100,000 infected and THOUSANDS DEAD, Govt Flees to Island.


At least be a human being and stop spreading fake news. Flees to island my ***.



Viva_Viet said:


> Libya GDP per capital is even higher than CN ( 11,000 usd/year) but we all know what happened to colonel Gadaffi.
> 
> CN already falled into middle income trap like Libya. 2/3 factories in Guangdong r leaving CN, million jobs loss. CN is facing same fate wt Libya now.The country is going to be exploded.
> 
> Coronavirus problem actually is much smaller than middle income trap problem that making million Cnese jobless and hopeless now


Are you saying viet is 5 times worst than Lybia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

YuChen said:


> Are you saying viet is 5 times worst than Lybia?


 u can say that to make u happy on internet. But in real life,nothing change.

Lets see after CN can control corona, what can CN govt do to avoid social unrest like in Lybia when 2/3 factories in Guangdong leaving CN making million jobless.

Coronavirus is deadly and scary, but its just a much smaller problem, cant lead to a huge social unrest. None stop Factories leaving CN due to high labor cost , leading to social unrest is what will make CN explode like Libya


----------



## IblinI

Viva_Viet said:


> u can say that to make u happy on internet. But in real life,nothing change.
> 
> Lets see after CN can control corona, what can CN govt do to avoid social unrest like in Lybia when 2/3 factories in Guangdong leaving CN making million jobless.
> 
> Coronavirus is deadly and scary, but its just a much smaller problem, cant lead to a huge social unrest. None stop Factories leaving CN due to high labor cost , leading to social unrest is what will make CN explode like Libya


I feel happy because of vietnam?hahahaha, "in real life, nothing change"? Stop talking from your rear.


----------



## Indos

*Two Chinese tourists test negative for coronavirus in Bali*

I Wayan Juniarta
The Jakarta Post

Denpasar / Sat, January 25, 2020 / 06:18 pm




An official monitors passengers using a thermal scanner at an arrival gate at Ngurah Rai International Airport in Denpasar, Bali, on Jan. 22. The scanner was set up to detect a deadly coronavirus that emerged from Wuhan, China. (ANTARA FOTO/Fikri Yusuf)

Two Chinese tourists who had flu-like symptoms at Denpasar's Sanglah Central Hospital have tested negative for the Wuhan coronavirus, the province's top health official announced Saturday afternoon.

“The result of laboratory tests on their swab samples came out negative for the coronavirus,” Bali Health Agency head Ketut Suarjaya told _The Jakarta Post._

The tests were carried out at the Health Ministry's research and development center in Jakarta.

“Their conditions have improved considerably and they would be discharged from the hospital today. Their families have notified us that they would then immediately return to China,” he added.

The authority identified the tourists as a 6-year-old girl and her 3-year-old brother. Both were admitted to Sanglah on Wednesday night after displaying flu-like symptoms. The hospital staff rushed them to Nusa Indah Pavilion, the hospital's isolation ward for highly contagious diseases, before taking swab samples and administering medications.

The Chinese tourists hail from Shandong, a coastal province more than 900 kilometers from the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan.

Suarjaya revealed another tourist from Mexico, formerly suspected of having the virus, had tested negative and had been released on Friday after being put under isolation at the same hospital for two days.

The Mexican national had lived in China for a long time before moving to the Philippines and later Jakarta. He arrived in Bali on Jan. 9 and reportedly complained of fever.

The coronavirus outbreak in China as well as confirmed cases in six other countries have prompted the local authority to mount preventive measures, including activating thermal scanners at the island's Ngurah Rai International Airport and placing all regional hospitals on alert.

In 2019, more than 1.1 million Chinese tourists visited Bali, making the country the second-biggest contributor of tourists to the island after Australia.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ts-test-negative-for-coronavirus-in-bali.html


----------



## Viva_Viet

YuChen said:


> I feel happy because of vietnam?hahahaha, "in real life, nothing change"? Stop talking from your rear.


We trully pray and hope CN can control the epidemic soon ( even when we have no God and dont know Which god should we pray )

The virus will kill us all, no matter u r Vnese or Cnese while middle income trap only make CN fall into civil war and killing each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1




----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Too many regions, a map from Appledaily:

New from yesterday:

• A second African nation, Angola

• A 5th person in France





http://archive.ph/9ufUJ/c427f7061a6c4fde8e0cf867a6ca421b4b993b62.jpg ; https://archive.ph/9ufUJ/297c0d7034f8a4b72b4a8a06adc8d671a9acc6f4/scr.png ; http://archive.ph/UIKui ; https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200130/NG6EJJGWDEYYZ4ZBRAEMJBNL4A/ ; 【武漢肺炎地圖】中國全境淪陷170死！17國確診7816例　《蘋果》3圖秒掌全球 
▲ 1. As of 30 January 2020, 8:00 Beijing Time


----------



## striver44

Viva_Viet said:


> We trully pray and hope CN can control the epidemic soon ( even when we have no God and dont know Which god should we pray )
> 
> The virus will kill us all, no matter u r Vnese or Cnese while middle income trap only make CN fall into civil war and killing each other


Commies are always bunch jokes. Pray your party then lol

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Viva_Viet

striver44 said:


> Commies are always bunch jokes. Pray your party then lol


Chairman Ho Chi Minh said:" the party members r the slaves and serve for the benefit of the people". So I cant not pray my "slaves" 

Btw, Based on VN news, corona virus have been existing for thousand years in some Yunnan cave (in CN). Seem like there r many kinds of deadly virus hiding inside CN caves, so the epidemic seem never stop in CN from now.


----------



## tower9

Viva_Viet said:


> Chairman Ho Chi Minh said:" the party members r the slaves and serve for the benefit of the people". So I cant not pray my "slaves"
> 
> Btw, Based on VN news, corona virus have been existing for thousand years in some Yunnan cave (in CN). Seem like there r many kinds of deadly virus hiding inside CN caves, so the epidemic seem never stop in CN from now.



Coronaviruses is a family of viruses. This pandemic is just a new strain. China's caves have a lot of bats, who are major carriers of viruses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> Chairman Ho Chi Minh said:" the party members r the slaves and serve for the benefit of the people". So I cant not pray my "slaves"
> 
> Btw, Based on VN news, corona virus have been existing for thousand years in some Yunnan cave (in CN). Seem like there r many kinds of deadly virus hiding inside CN caves, so the epidemic seem never stop in CN from now.




I'm often being quoted as saying that CN and VN are opposite or contrary countries that may actually be complementary, interconnected, and interdependent.

CN is yang 陽 or sunny side, while VN is yin 陰 shady side.

CN is positive/active/male principle in nature, VN is negative/passive/female principle in nature.

While CN host the world highest peak, the 珠穆朗瑪峰 Qomolangma (Everest), VN host the world's largest cave, the Hang Son Doong.





http://archive.ph/ErYZL/e96d799b09546fcf4e3424cabc7de55bb3a45290.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ErYZL/fffa04e96759da5afb3e396580164ca5bcc8a2b8/scr.png ; https://www.huffpost.com/entry/son-doong-cave-vietnam-cable-car-plan_n_58c67dc2e4b054a0ea6ba11f 
▲ 1. Vietnam’s Son Doong cave, the largest in the world, could hold a 40-story skyscraper inside. The pristine ecosystem has its own river and jungle.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

tower9 said:


> Coronaviruses is a family of viruses. This pandemic is just a new strain. China's caves have a lot of bats, who are major carriers of viruses.


U guys should stop visiting caves from now, too. Wild trade ban is still not enough.



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> I'm often being quoted as saying that CN and VN are opposite or contrary countries that may actually be complementary, interconnected, and interdependent.
> 
> CN is yang 陽 or sunny side, while VN is yin 陰 shady side.
> 
> CN is positive/active/male principle in nature, VN is negative/passive/female principle in nature.
> 
> While CN host the world highest peak, the 珠穆朗瑪峰 Qomolangma (Everest), VN host the world's largest cave, the Hang Son Doong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/ErYZL/e96d799b09546fcf4e3424cabc7de55bb3a45290.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ErYZL/fffa04e96759da5afb3e396580164ca5bcc8a2b8/scr.png ; https://www.huffpost.com/entry/son-doong-cave-vietnam-cable-car-plan_n_58c67dc2e4b054a0ea6ba11f
> ▲ 1. Vietnam’s Son Doong cave, the largest in the world, could hold a 40-story skyscraper inside. The pristine ecosystem has its own river and jungle.


Thats why we wont die easily just bcs of some kind of virus inside the caves like CNese


----------



## F-22Raptor

Death toll now at 213 and 9,692 cases

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

tower9 said:


> Coronaviruses is a family of viruses. This pandemic is just a new strain. China's caves have a lot of bats, who are major carriers of viruses.


BS, the virus is never even started from wildlife.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...ot-have-originated-from-wet-market-2020-1?amp

If you talk about bat, there are even more in South East Asia than China. And somehow no virus started from there?


----------



## HannibalBarca

F-22Raptor said:


> Death toll now at 213 and 9,692 cases


- 9,822 cases 
- 15,238 suspected cases 
- 213 fatalities 
- 1,476 in serious/critical condition 

As for cases numbers per day... it is not that they found ONLY 2-3k cases... it is just the maximum of test they can handle per day... The Overall "Real Cases" are way higher...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Beast said:


> BS, the virus is never even started from wildlife.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-coronavirus-may-not-have-originated-from-wet-market-2020-1?amp
> 
> If you talk about bat, there are even more in South East Asia than China. And somehow no virus started from there?



Then what was the cause then? Was it a bioweapon? Because I've read those conspiracy theories but so far there isn't any concrete proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> U guys should stop visiting caves from now, too. Wild trade ban is still not enough.
> 
> 
> Thats why we wont die easily just bcs of some kind of virus inside the caves like CNese




Nothing to do with food habits, blaming it on bats...while South China is the realm of bats and caves, is no more absurd than trying to ban snow in Kattegat!


_

*World's Largest Cluster of Sinkholes Discovered*


Forty-nine sinkholes were found in China by researchers, who say the features have more secrets to tell.

PUBLISHED November 30, 2016


Scientists in China announced a major new discovery this week: 49 massive sinkholes that were previously unknown, representing the highest natural density of the phenomenon in the world.

Government researchers discovered the sinkholes during the course of a four-month survey in the Qinling-Bashan Mountains, which are located in the Hanzhong area of northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

The 49 sinkholes are clustered in a 230-square-mile patch of land within the 2,000 square miles that were surveyed.

The largest of the sinkholes has a diameter of 1,706 feet and a depth of 1,050 feet.

The scientists also found several species of rare plants and Chinese giant flying squirrels, which have striking red fur.


The team suggests the holes likely formed slowly over hundreds of thousands of years as underground water dissolved carbonate rock, such as limestone, under the surface. It's the same process that is frequently seen in other places around the globe—irregular landscapes commonly known as karst areas.

French cave explorer Jean Poutasi inspected one of the newly discovered sinkholes and called it "the world's most beautiful sinkhole," according to Chinese media.

Local officials hope that public interest in the sinkholes, along with the rugged beauty of the surrounding landscape, may attract tourists to the region. They also say they are starting to work on granting protection to the sites, which might contain geological records of past climates.

Sinkhole expert Randall Orndorff of the U.S. Geological Survey previously told National Geographic that a sinkhole is basically any collapsed or bowl-shaped feature that's formed when a void under the ground creates a depression into which everything around it drains. (Gallery: sinkholes around the world)

Sinkholes can open up gradually or rapidly, sometimes swallowing buildings or vehicles and even causing deaths. Without advanced sensing techniques like ground-penetrating radar, sinkholes often leave little indication on the surface as they form, until the soil above them collapses. Occasionally, however, they are preceded by cracks or slumping.

Sometimes landslides are mistaken for sinkholes, but a true natural sinkhole requires that a void form from below. Certain human activity—such as construction or poor water management—can also cause artificial sinkholes, sometimes to devastating effect.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...s-discovered-in-china-worlds-largest-geology/​_


And here, who are the one who go inside...

_

*Inside the vast Chinese caves where SARS may have originated and a new species of flesh-eating fungus has been discovered*


There are countless kilometres of claustrophobia-inducing underground caves in Yunnan, full of bats and home to a newly discovered species of fungus

By Pavel Toropov
20 Aug 2019

Southwest China is riddled with caves. The sheer number of them means most remain unexplored, despite caving becoming increasingly popular in China. The cave system is home to all sorts of wildlife, and now one more previously unknown species has been added to the list.

Dr Peter Mortimer, a South African mycologist and professor at Kunming Institute of Botany, is an accomplished caver and climber and he took us down one of his projects about 20km north of Kunming – Yanzi Dong, or Swallow Cave.

Rappelling using a climbing rope took us into the main chamber of the cave. Ropes are the preferable mode of transport to scrambling down a rotten tree trunk dropped into the shaft, as locals used to do to harvest stalagmites in the cave. Delicate Xylaria fungus now covers the trunk entirely, its fluorescent glow in the headlamp made the descent feel like a dive into oceanic depths.

Spooked bats flapped around and the air was thick with the smell of their excrement. Down on the floor, masses of ghostly white millipedes feasted on thick piles of bat droppings. On the walls, cave leeches tried to creep up on the sleeping bats. In the light of headlamps the leeches looked blue.

Mortimer found a fluffy white ball with bones sticking out of it – a dead bat being devoured by a fungus. He packed the carcass into a plastic bag.

“I will get its DNA sequenced – this fungus may well be new to science,” he said. Yunnan Province has the highest biodiversity of fungi in the world and Mortimer’s research group has identified over a thousand new species.

Caves can harbour very sinister inhabitants – fungus Histoplasma capsulatum, which lives on bat droppings, can cause the potentially fatal “caver’s disease” – histoplasmosis. Also, the virus which caused the 2002 SARS (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome) outbreak is believed by some experts to have originated from bats in a cave in Yunnan.

Stumps of cut stalagmites indicate how far the locals have gone, but without specialised equipment one can go only as far down as the main chamber. The lower levels of the cave are accessible only by a series of rappels through a narrow shaft recently discovered by Mortimer.

“This part of the cave is totally safe,” said Mortimer after we had explored the thankfully wide corridors and spacious, stalactite and stalagmite-filled main chambers. “Let’s go deep down to the underground river, it is a much more full-on experience.”

It is very easy to run into serious trouble in these caves. The rappels took us through piles of giant blocks held together by their own weight or glued into the walls with mud.

Everything was caked with mud.

“This is like a reverse birth” laughed Mortimer, as he squeezed down through a particularly narrow and muddy tunnel.

We rappelled and squeezed down into another chamber – a stream flowed into it before vanishing into a wall. The low ceiling was studded with large, loose blocks. We were now about 100 metres below the surface.

“We have once tried to follow this stream up, we could see the light – there is an opening – but it was blocked by rockfall.” Mortimer said. “Let’s try to follow the stream down for a bit.”

We did not get far – very soon the ceiling and the floor converged to such an extent that Mortimer decided to turn around. It is rainy season and a rainstorm can flood this passage in minutes.

“We should come back later,” Mortimer said. “It would be great to find an exit from here, this would save us going up the ropes to get out.”

Ascending a vertical rope requires considerable physical effort as well as technique. In the muddy, narrow darkness, where a thrashing, tensioned rope or a wrong placement of one’s foot may trigger a rockfall, it was an uncomfortable, and seemingly interminable, experience.

Driving back to Kunming, Mortimer kept pointing out limestone formations in the surrounding mountains: “There are caves there also, all worth exploring.”

Chinese cavers have been exploring caves in Yunnan and neighbouring Guizhou for a while and there is a caving club in Kunming.

“Those guys are legit,” Mortimer said. “They can take you on a real caving adventure. There is an underground river in Guizhou that you can run in a raft, for two full days, all inside a cave system.”

Our brief foray into Swallow Cave was quite an adventure already – less than two days later, when we were safely back on the surface, a minor earthquake rattled Kunming. We wondered how many loose blocks it dislodged down below.

The bat-eating fungus we found turned out to be a very unusual beast indeed. The DNA sequencing results showed it was a completely new species, related to the famous Cordyceps sinensis, which infects caterpillars and is highly prized in Chinese traditional medicine, but this was the first time the fungi of this family was found to be feeding on mammals.

This find surprised and excited even Dr Mortimer.

“Molecular evidence shows it to be very isolated from its nearest relatives, and it is also morphologically totally distinct from anything I have seen before,” he wrote.

Yunnan’s caves, so numerous and accessible, are full of surprises and discoveries.

https://www.scmp.com/sport/outdoor/...e-vast-china-cave-network-where-sars-may-have
​_
As of 6 am on the 31st January 2020:

14 in Thailand
14 in Japan
13 in Singapore
9 cases were known in Taiwan
9 in Australia
8 in Malaysia
7 in South Korea
6 in the United States
6 in France
5 in Germany
5 in Vietnam
4 in the United Arab Emirates
3 cases in Canada
2 in Italy
1 in Nepal
1 in Cambodia
1 in Sri Lanka
1 in Finland
1 in India
1 in the Philippines

https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200131/M62WHFZRBSJJK5FVO4Z2DDDDCU/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Nothing to do with food habits, blaming it on bats...while South China is the realm of bats and caves, is no more absurd than trying to ban snow in Kattegat!
> 
> 
> _
> *World's Largest Cluster of Sinkholes Discovered*
> 
> 
> Forty-nine sinkholes were found in China by researchers, who say the features have more secrets to tell.
> 
> PUBLISHED November 30, 2016
> 
> 
> Scientists in China announced a major new discovery this week: 49 massive sinkholes that were previously unknown, representing the highest natural density of the phenomenon in the world.
> 
> Government researchers discovered the sinkholes during the course of a four-month survey in the Qinling-Bashan Mountains, which are located in the Hanzhong area of northwest China's Shaanxi Province.
> 
> The 49 sinkholes are clustered in a 230-square-mile patch of land within the 2,000 square miles that were surveyed.
> 
> The largest of the sinkholes has a diameter of 1,706 feet and a depth of 1,050 feet.
> 
> The scientists also found several species of rare plants and Chinese giant flying squirrels, which have striking red fur.
> 
> 
> The team suggests the holes likely formed slowly over hundreds of thousands of years as underground water dissolved carbonate rock, such as limestone, under the surface. It's the same process that is frequently seen in other places around the globe—irregular landscapes commonly known as karst areas.
> 
> French cave explorer Jean Poutasi inspected one of the newly discovered sinkholes and called it "the world's most beautiful sinkhole," according to Chinese media.
> 
> Local officials hope that public interest in the sinkholes, along with the rugged beauty of the surrounding landscape, may attract tourists to the region. They also say they are starting to work on granting protection to the sites, which might contain geological records of past climates.
> 
> Sinkhole expert Randall Orndorff of the U.S. Geological Survey previously told National Geographic that a sinkhole is basically any collapsed or bowl-shaped feature that's formed when a void under the ground creates a depression into which everything around it drains. (Gallery: sinkholes around the world)
> 
> Sinkholes can open up gradually or rapidly, sometimes swallowing buildings or vehicles and even causing deaths. Without advanced sensing techniques like ground-penetrating radar, sinkholes often leave little indication on the surface as they form, until the soil above them collapses. Occasionally, however, they are preceded by cracks or slumping.
> 
> Sometimes landslides are mistaken for sinkholes, but a true natural sinkhole requires that a void form from below. Certain human activity—such as construction or poor water management—can also cause artificial sinkholes, sometimes to devastating effect.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...s-discovered-in-china-worlds-largest-geology/_​
> 
> 
> And here, who are the one who go inside...
> 
> _
> *Inside the vast Chinese caves where SARS may have originated and a new species of flesh-eating fungus has been discovered*
> 
> 
> There are countless kilometres of claustrophobia-inducing underground caves in Yunnan, full of bats and home to a newly discovered species of fungus
> 
> By Pavel Toropov
> 20 Aug 2019
> 
> Southwest China is riddled with caves. The sheer number of them means most remain unexplored, despite caving becoming increasingly popular in China. The cave system is home to all sorts of wildlife, and now one more previously unknown species has been added to the list.
> 
> Dr Peter Mortimer, a South African mycologist and professor at Kunming Institute of Botany, is an accomplished caver and climber and he took us down one of his projects about 20km north of Kunming – Yanzi Dong, or Swallow Cave.
> 
> Rappelling using a climbing rope took us into the main chamber of the cave. Ropes are the preferable mode of transport to scrambling down a rotten tree trunk dropped into the shaft, as locals used to do to harvest stalagmites in the cave. Delicate Xylaria fungus now covers the trunk entirely, its fluorescent glow in the headlamp made the descent feel like a dive into oceanic depths.
> 
> Spooked bats flapped around and the air was thick with the smell of their excrement. Down on the floor, masses of ghostly white millipedes feasted on thick piles of bat droppings. On the walls, cave leeches tried to creep up on the sleeping bats. In the light of headlamps the leeches looked blue.
> 
> Mortimer found a fluffy white ball with bones sticking out of it – a dead bat being devoured by a fungus. He packed the carcass into a plastic bag.
> 
> “I will get its DNA sequenced – this fungus may well be new to science,” he said. Yunnan Province has the highest biodiversity of fungi in the world and Mortimer’s research group has identified over a thousand new species.
> 
> Caves can harbour very sinister inhabitants – fungus Histoplasma capsulatum, which lives on bat droppings, can cause the potentially fatal “caver’s disease” – histoplasmosis. Also, the virus which caused the 2002 SARS (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome) outbreak is believed by some experts to have originated from bats in a cave in Yunnan.
> 
> Stumps of cut stalagmites indicate how far the locals have gone, but without specialised equipment one can go only as far down as the main chamber. The lower levels of the cave are accessible only by a series of rappels through a narrow shaft recently discovered by Mortimer.
> 
> “This part of the cave is totally safe,” said Mortimer after we had explored the thankfully wide corridors and spacious, stalactite and stalagmite-filled main chambers. “Let’s go deep down to the underground river, it is a much more full-on experience.”
> 
> It is very easy to run into serious trouble in these caves. The rappels took us through piles of giant blocks held together by their own weight or glued into the walls with mud.
> 
> Everything was caked with mud.
> 
> “This is like a reverse birth” laughed Mortimer, as he squeezed down through a particularly narrow and muddy tunnel.
> 
> We rappelled and squeezed down into another chamber – a stream flowed into it before vanishing into a wall. The low ceiling was studded with large, loose blocks. We were now about 100 metres below the surface.
> 
> “We have once tried to follow this stream up, we could see the light – there is an opening – but it was blocked by rockfall.” Mortimer said. “Let’s try to follow the stream down for a bit.”
> 
> We did not get far – very soon the ceiling and the floor converged to such an extent that Mortimer decided to turn around. It is rainy season and a rainstorm can flood this passage in minutes.
> 
> “We should come back later,” Mortimer said. “It would be great to find an exit from here, this would save us going up the ropes to get out.”
> 
> Ascending a vertical rope requires considerable physical effort as well as technique. In the muddy, narrow darkness, where a thrashing, tensioned rope or a wrong placement of one’s foot may trigger a rockfall, it was an uncomfortable, and seemingly interminable, experience.
> 
> Driving back to Kunming, Mortimer kept pointing out limestone formations in the surrounding mountains: “There are caves there also, all worth exploring.”
> 
> Chinese cavers have been exploring caves in Yunnan and neighbouring Guizhou for a while and there is a caving club in Kunming.
> 
> “Those guys are legit,” Mortimer said. “They can take you on a real caving adventure. There is an underground river in Guizhou that you can run in a raft, for two full days, all inside a cave system.”
> 
> Our brief foray into Swallow Cave was quite an adventure already – less than two days later, when we were safely back on the surface, a minor earthquake rattled Kunming. We wondered how many loose blocks it dislodged down below.
> 
> The bat-eating fungus we found turned out to be a very unusual beast indeed. The DNA sequencing results showed it was a completely new species, related to the famous Cordyceps sinensis, which infects caterpillars and is highly prized in Chinese traditional medicine, but this was the first time the fungi of this family was found to be feeding on mammals.
> 
> This find surprised and excited even Dr Mortimer.
> 
> “Molecular evidence shows it to be very isolated from its nearest relatives, and it is also morphologically totally distinct from anything I have seen before,” he wrote.
> 
> Yunnan’s caves, so numerous and accessible, are full of surprises and discoveries.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/sport/outdoor/...e-vast-china-cave-network-where-sars-may-have
> _​
> As of 6 am on the 31st January 2020:
> 
> 14 in Thailand
> 14 in Japan
> 13 in Singapore
> 9 cases were known in Taiwan
> 9 in Australia
> 8 in Malaysia
> 7 in South Korea
> 6 in the United States
> 6 in France
> 5 in Germany
> 5 in Vietnam
> 4 in the United Arab Emirates
> 3 cases in Canada
> 2 in Italy
> 1 in Nepal
> 1 in Cambodia
> 1 in Sri Lanka
> 1 in Finland
> 1 in India
> 1 in the Philippines
> 
> https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200131/M62WHFZRBSJJK5FVO4Z2DDDDCU/


Right ppl have been living wt bats & caves for thousands years and the disease just started in 2003.

Thats why, I sugesst that bats and the virus is not deadly enough. Polluted water, poisoned by CN steel-rare earth factories, that Cnese drink everyday is thee reason making them get sick easier than the others


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> Right ppl have been living wt bats & caves for thousands years and the disease just started in 2003.
> 
> Thats why, I sugesst that bats and the virus is not deadly enough. Polluted water, poisoned by CN steel-rare earth factories, that Cnese drink everyday is thee reason making them get sick easier than the others



Not only thousand of years, cave are literally the cradle of the Palaeolithic *Homo erectus* or Kinh people (người Kinh), the ancestor to modern VN people which arose at least 1.8 million years ago.

https://en.vietnamplus.vn/signs-of-paleolithic-age-found-in-vietnam/91711.vnp
http://archive.ph/weAzq

Halong Bay is literally peppered by these once inhabited caves, Cat Ba Island's Thien Long Cave an others, are a testimony of these ancient dwellings.






http://archive.ph/qn3T9/8b0127b63929481a857088927b6c2843fb058aa3.jpg ; https://archive.ph/qn3T9/d040df78a74438c49249a24b0c3e8ebbe367713c/scr.png 
▲ 1. Halong Bay cradle of the Kinh people peppered with caves.

Conclusion, it is only by getting exposed to virus that the organism can strengthen its immunity.

Being exposed since the dawn of mankind, central and southern Chinese can't never get seriously sick from these natural virus.

Only if it is from a man-made biowarfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

5 suspected cases in Pakistan.

We lack the facilities to detect this virus so we could have more cases. Lucky for us China is screening any passengers who leave for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

I met 2 students from chengdu and mianyang cities 10 days ago in my city Muzaffarbad ajk came they back from china around 27th december. And now im im slightly worried about my flu... 

But them both are as healthy as an OX so i guess im just paranoid. Well we can't live forever that's for sure.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222987994413633538

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222987994413633538


The "fighting" between the workers was caused by two teams of workers trying to finished their tasks on a same spot. When one team worked on that spot the other team could not carry out their job, thus the argument between them.

The argument was settled amicably by work site coordinator, and both teams got to carried out their jobs.

This incident was reported in ifeng.com news yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Within China: 11,811 confirmed and 259 deaths
Outside China: 139 cases confirmed in 24 countries

As of 1st February 2020, at 9 am Beijing Time:

19 in Thailand
17 in Japan
16 in Singapore
12 in South Korea
10 in Australia
10 cases are known in Taiwan
8 in Malaysia
7 in the United States
7 in Germany
6 in France
5 in Vietnam
4 cases in the United Arab Emirates
4 cases in Canada
2 cases in the United Kingdom New region
2 cases in Italy
2 cases in Russia New region
1 case in Finland
1 case in Sweden
1 case in India
1 case in Nepal
1 case in Cambodia
1 case in Sri Lanka
1 case in the Philippines
1 case in Spain New region

https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200201/K7M6OT6PMHZOT6CJICFDPFHWWU/
http://archive.ph/98Ph9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Within China: 11,811 confirmed and 259 deaths
> Outside China: 139 cases confirmed in 24 countries
> 
> As of 1st February 2020, at 9 am Beijing Time:
> 
> 19 in Thailand
> 17 in Japan
> 16 in Singapore
> 12 in South Korea
> 10 in Australia
> 10 cases are known in Taiwan
> 8 in Malaysia
> 7 in the United States
> 7 in Germany
> 6 in France
> 5 in Vietnam
> 4 cases in the United Arab Emirates
> 4 cases in Canada
> 2 cases in the United Kingdom New region
> 2 cases in Italy
> 2 cases in Russia New region
> 1 case in Finland
> 1 case in Sweden
> 1 case in India
> 1 case in Nepal
> 1 case in Cambodia
> 1 case in Sri Lanka
> 1 case in the Philippines
> 1 case in Spain New region
> 
> https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200201/K7M6OT6PMHZOT6CJICFDPFHWWU/
> http://archive.ph/98Ph9


Thats so sad.CN leaders are just like Soviet, they dont know how to govt a country safely and make other countries suffer. Soviet had Chernobyl and CN has Sars-Corona-more more kind of deadly virus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nice

thanks to our chinese neighbor, the French now call us „jaune“ - yellow.

we are a yellow virus.

Thank you China


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viet said:


> Nice
> 
> thanks to our chinese neighbor, the French now call us „jaune“ - yellow.
> 
> we are a yellow virus.
> 
> Thank you China



China is the target of a biowarfare, right after Iran (killing General Soleimani, jamming it's airdefence, etc..), North Korea must expect to be the next in the shoot list!




Viva_Viet said:


> Thats so sad.CN leaders are just like Soviet, they dont know how to govt a country safely and make other countries suffer. Soviet had Chernobyl and CN has Sars-Corona-more more kind of deadly virus



Below the smoking gun, with new interesting elements, but wrong conclusion. China is the target of some hyperpower's warfare for sure.



> 6h
> 
> Twitter reaches a new level of censorship banning #ZeroHedge, a great non-MSM account with 673.000 followers....





_*Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag*

January 31, 2020

doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871

Abstract

We are currently witnessing a major epidemic caused by the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019- nCoV). The evolution of 2019-nCoV remains elusive. We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses. Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag. Interestingly, despite the inserts being discontinuous on the primary amino acid sequence, 3D-modelling of the 2019-nCoV suggests that they converge to constitute the receptor binding site. The finding of 4 unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV, all of which have identity /similarity to amino acid residues in key structural proteins of HIV-1 is unlikely to be fortuitous in nature. This work provides yet unknown insights on 2019-nCoV and sheds light on the evolution and pathogenicity of this virus with important implications for diagnosis of this virus.


https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871v1​_


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Below the smoking gun, with new interesting elements, but wrong conclusion. China is the target of some hyperpower's warfare for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag*
> 
> January 31, 2020
> 
> doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871
> 
> Abstract
> 
> We are currently witnessing a major epidemic caused by the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019- nCoV). The evolution of 2019-nCoV remains elusive. We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses. Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag. Interestingly, despite the inserts being discontinuous on the primary amino acid sequence, 3D-modelling of the 2019-nCoV suggests that they converge to constitute the receptor binding site. The finding of 4 unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV, all of which have identity /similarity to amino acid residues in key structural proteins of HIV-1 is unlikely to be fortuitous in nature. This work provides yet unknown insights on 2019-nCoV and sheds light on the evolution and pathogenicity of this virus with important implications for diagnosis of this virus.
> 
> 
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871v1_​


if there r hyperpower's warfare in XN, then it must be the war between CN party members who against Xi.

Btw, its just too bad when letting other nations suffer, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> if there r hyperpower's warfare in XN, then it must be the war between CN party members who against Xi.
> 
> Btw, its just too bad when letting other nations suffer, too.


CN is not even a superpower!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sad to see death increasing at fast rate even after such extraordinary precaution & such extreme measures taken by chinese authorities.


----------



## IblinI

Viet said:


> Nice
> 
> thanks to our chinese neighbor, the French now call us „jaune“ - yellow.
> 
> we are a yellow virus.
> 
> Thank you China


You are mentally ill to not blamed the racists but China, which shows how insecure you are and a true white worshipper.


----------



## lcloo

The incubation period of Coronavirus is said to be 14 days, and the lockdown of Wuhan city was on 23rd of January. So we will see continuous rise of infected patients until a peak is reached around February 6th to 15th (hopefully), then the infection rate in Wuhan city is expected to drop.

_*what is Coronavirus?*
*Coronaviruses* are a group of viruses that cause diseases in mammals and birds. In humans, the viruses cause respiratory infections which are typically mild, including the common cold; however, rarer forms such as SARS, MERS and the novel coronavirus causing the current outbreak can be lethal. In cows and pigs they may cause diarrhea, while in chickens they can cause an upper respiratory disease. There are no vaccines or antiviral drugs that are approved for prevention or treatment. _

_Coronaviruses are viruses in the subfamily Orthocoronavirinae in the family Coronaviridae, in the order Nidovirales.[4][5] Coronaviruses are enveloped viruses with a positive-sense single-stranded RNA genome and with a nucleocapsid of helical symmetry. The genomic size of coronaviruses ranges from approximately 26 to 32 kilobases, the largest for an RNA virus. _

_The name "coronavirus" is derived from the Latin corona, meaning crown or halo, which refers to the characteristic appearance of the virus particles (virions): they have a fringe reminiscent of a royal crown or of the solar corona. _

_Coronaviruses were discovered in the 1960s;[6] the earliest ones discovered were infectious bronchitis virus in chickens and two viruses from the nasal cavities of human patients with the common cold that were subsequently named human coronavirus 229E and human coronavirus OC43.[7] Other members of this family have since been identified, including SARS-CoV in 2003, HCoV NL63 in 2004, HKU1 in 2005, MERS-CoV in 2012, and 2019-nCoV in 2019; most of these have been involved in serious respiratory tract infections. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

wonder if those people recovered will ended up getting sick once more after they left the hospital


----------



## HannibalBarca

striver44 said:


> wonder if those people recovered will ended up getting sick once more after they left the hospital


Yes, they could. Chinese health agency already confirmed that recovered cases are still able to be infected again.


----------



## Viet

A sign in a bar in central Rome put up today bans 'people coming from China' from entry. Italy has recorded two cases of coronavirus since the outbreak started



_




A restaurant in Vietnam put up this sign as coronavirus was declared a global health emergency. The shocking sign was pictured on social media_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Just my 5 cent bet. Tomorrow the death toll will reach 300+, maybe 320.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

striver44 said:


> Just my 5 cent bet. Tomorrow the death toll will reach 300+, maybe 320.



Whats the current death toll


----------



## striver44

Dark-Destroyer said:


> Whats the current death toll


The current death toll is 279


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223513342586699776


----------



## HannibalBarca

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 602760
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223513342586699776


Website is not up to date yet.

Current numbers:
There are currently 12,027 confirmed cases worldwide, including 259 fatalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

For the first time since outbreak, the RECOVERED number has increased more than the DEATHs number. Thats a positive sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

shining eyes said:


> For the first time since outbreak, the RECOVERED number has increased more than the DEATHs number. Thats a positive sign.


The Death count is only those "Dead in Hospital"... and Under the Goodwill of China "rightfully" giving the exact number of dead...
It is like the "Confirmed cases" where such number is limited by the "testing capacity" of the Hospitals... making it around 2-3K max testing capacity per day... They can't test more than that each day... Not enough space/personal and Test kits...

So all those numbers are right now... "Not Absolute"... it's only a "window" of the scale of the outbreak...

That is why each day the numbers are exponentially rising... since The central gov is increasing daily their capacity therefore handling more...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shining eyes

HannibalBarca said:


> The Death count is only those "Dead in Hospital"... and Under the Goodwill of China "rightfully" giving the exact number of dead...
> It is like the "Confirmed cases" where such number is limited by the "testing capacity" of the Hospitals... making it around 2-3K max testing capacity per day... They can't test more than that each day... Not enough space/personal and Test kits...
> 
> So all those numbers are right now... "Not Absolute"... it's only a "window" of the scale of the outbreak...
> 
> That is why each day the numbers are exponentially rising... since The central gov is increasing daily their capacity therefore handling more...



We are supposed to follow the official numbers since there is no way of knowing the exact numbers. The official numbers are still a good estimate of exact numbers.

By the way, here is the google sheet:


Code:


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yZv9w9zRKwrGTaR-YzmAqMefw4wMlaXocejdxZaTs6w/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true#


And data sources: WHO, CDC, ECDC, NHC and DXY.

Can you give us a source of the claim that China's testing capacity is JUST 2-3K max? We are talking about the people who are making a 1000-bed hospital and a 1300-bed hospital in 10 days.

Your claim that they have 2-3k capacity is debunked by the numbers themselves. on 30 jan, 2000+ infection cases were confirmed. Do you think they tested 3000 and out of them 2000 were actually infected?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223649779026219008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Could anybody confirm this?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12235187430300508166


----------



## HannibalBarca

RescueRanger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223649779026219008


The worst case scenario is a new center of propagation...
From an high density pop with poor Management... And Brasil is one of them, with India/Phillipine/Nigeria etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223642223192920064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Due to the mask shortage citizens have been advised to leave N95 masks for health care professionals only:










Photographs published on Chinese social media of the eight police officers who died helping with the fight against the #Coronavirus in #Wuha: 

Suleiman Barmartin, He Jianhua, Cheng Jianyang, Liu Daqing, Yin Zuchuan, Li Xian, Zeng Wencong, and Zhang Xinzhong


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223653745747222528


----------



## lcloo

Anti-China keyboard agents spinning fake video/news and malicious mis-information abound endlessly. 

Shame on people treating a crisis killing hundreds of lives as an opportunity to propagate their hate of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chhatrapati

lcloo said:


> Anti-China keyboard agents spinning fake video/news and malicious mis-information abound endlessly.
> 
> Shame on people treating a crisis killing hundreds of lives as an opportunity to propagate their hate of China.


The shame is on Chinese authorities who didn't report the outbreak and went on with classic propaganda to show everything is fine by organizing food festivals and massive gatherings making things much worse. It's Chernobyl all over again until the outbreak was so large that you were forced to report it. The Corona outbreak started in December. 

Whatever flak you're now getting is well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223642223192920064


This nice beautiful lady is a hardcore anti-China Hong Konger. All her postings are anti-China and dubious and subjective to their bias agenda. Altered narrative on video taken in unknown location is not credible.



Chhatrapati said:


> The shame is on Chinese authorities who didn't report the outbreak and went on with classic propaganda to show everything is fine by organizing food festivals and massive gatherings making things much worse. It's Chernobyl all over again until the outbreak was so large that you were forced to report it. The Corona outbreak started in December.
> 
> Whatever flak you're now getting is well deserved.



Your typical Indians anti-China sentiment is beyond sound judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

lcloo said:


> Your typical Indians anti-China sentiment is beyond sound judgement.
> View attachment 602821



Now Trump and Kushner are "Good Sounding/Truthful" people...
"You knock at doors and yet forget to close yours..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

01/2/2019 Update:
- 304 fatalities
- 14,550 confirmed cases
- Serious/critical rises to 2,110
- 19,544 suspected cases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

lcloo said:


> Anti-China keyboard agents spinning fake video/news and malicious mis-information abound endlessly.
> 
> Shame on people treating a crisis killing hundreds of lives as an opportunity to propagate their hate of China.


If u trully support CN, then donate them face mask in real price, not very expensive price Cnese have to buy now.U know mask is very important cos u r near HK in 2003, right?

Or u only support cheap lips service and keep watching poor Cnese go broke due to buying very high price face mask everyday ?


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> CN is not even a superpower!


*China reports outbreak of deadly bird flu among chickens in Hunan province, close to coronavirus epicentre of Wuhan*
*https://amp.scmp.com/news/china/soc...outbreak-deadly-bird-flu-among-chickens-hunan*
*Wat really happening in CN, any comments bro??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

HannibalBarca said:


> 01/2/2019 Update:
> - 304 fatalities
> - 14,550 confirmed cases
> - Serious/critical rises to 2,110
> - 19,544 suspected cases


Told you its going to reach 300+ today

Tomorrow the death toll will likely enter ~350 mark. Then ~400 then ~450 then ~500+ and so on.


----------



## Imran Khan

striver44 said:


> Told you its going to reach 300+ today
> 
> Tomorrow the death toll will likely enter ~350 mark. Then ~400 then ~450 then ~500+ and so on.


For god sake say something positive sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Chhatrapati said:


> The shame is on Chinese authorities who didn't report the outbreak and went on with classic propaganda to show everything is fine by organizing food festivals and massive gatherings making things much worse. It's Chernobyl all over again until the outbreak was so large that you were forced to report it. The Corona outbreak started in December.
> 
> Whatever flak you're now getting is well deserved.


Really??? Do you want to hate on China? You lot are really gullible.


----------



## Chhatrapati

rott said:


> Really??? Do you want to hate on China? You lot are really gullible.


White bots don't make it any believable.


----------



## KAL-EL

Imran Khan said:


> For god sake say something positive sir



As always, you are one of the class acts on PDF.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> China is the target of a biowarfare, right after Iran (killing General Soleimani, jamming it's airdefence, etc..), North Korea must expect to be the next in the shoot list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the smoking gun, with new interesting elements, but wrong conclusion. China is the target of some hyperpower's warfare for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag*
> 
> January 31, 2020
> 
> doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871
> 
> Abstract
> 
> We are currently witnessing a major epidemic caused by the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019- nCoV). The evolution of 2019-nCoV remains elusive. We found 4 insertions in the spike glycoprotein (S) which are unique to the 2019-nCoV and are not present in other coronaviruses. Importantly, amino acid residues in all the 4 inserts have identity or similarity to those in the HIV-1 gp120 or HIV-1 Gag. Interestingly, despite the inserts being discontinuous on the primary amino acid sequence, 3D-modelling of the 2019-nCoV suggests that they converge to constitute the receptor binding site. The finding of 4 unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV, all of which have identity /similarity to amino acid residues in key structural proteins of HIV-1 is unlikely to be fortuitous in nature. This work provides yet unknown insights on 2019-nCoV and sheds light on the evolution and pathogenicity of this virus with important implications for diagnosis of this virus.
> 
> 
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871v1​_



During his presidential election campaign, Trump has promised to prevent both Iran and North Korea from becoming nuclear states, shoul he become President.

_*Trump likens North Korea talks to 'beautiful game of chess'*

05:01 January 16, 2020

U.S. President Donald Trump said Wednesday he views the on-again, off-again nuclear talks with North Korea as a "beautiful game of chess."

He continued: "It's all a very, very beautiful game of chess, or game of poker, or -- I can't use the word checkers because it's far greater than any checker game that I've ever seen, but it's a very beautiful mosaic."

Trump appeared to describe North Korea and China as players in the game in which the U.S. ultimately seeks to dismantle Pyongyang's nuclear weapons program.

As North Korea's biggest ally and trading partner, China is seen as having considerable influence over Pyongyang's decisions.

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200116000300325
http://archive.ph/B57ss ​_
He first demonstrated to its domestic audience, during the entire year of 2019 that to deal with North Korea, diplomacy was inappropriate. First with the fruitless February Hanoi summit, then again with the October Stockholm talks. Both a total waste of time and credibility.

Therefore, the use of a new way of approach, that should finally bring North Korea to its knees. And finally impose the Libyan deal (dismantlement of all nuclear facilities and weapons first before any sanction relief).

It will be known as the Trump's three strikes strategy.

This new way of approach introduced by Trump on the start of January 2020, with the assassination of Iran's top general, Qassem Soleimani was intended to intimidate North Korea, showing that the U.S. would not hesitate to conduct *decapitation operation* as previously threathened repeatedly in past years.

Then the second move of Trump was to strike at the soft belly of the North Korean behemoth.

_*North Korea Depends Heavily on Chinese Tourists*

December 16, 2019 13:28

North Korea has narrowly avoided economic collapse amid international sanctions thanks to tourists from China.

Statistics Korea on Friday said the North's economy shrank an estimated 4.1 percent in 2018, the biggest fall since 1997.

In 2018, North Korea's GDP stood at W35.9 trillion, a mere 1/53 of South Korea's W1,898.45 trillion (US$1=W1,174).

Due to the sanctions, North Korea's total trade amounted to just US$2.84 billion last year, about half of 2016's $5.55 billion or a mere 1/401 of South Korea's $1.14 trillion.

North Korea's exports plunged to a record-low $243 million, down a whopping 86.3 percent on-year.

But the nation managed to avoid the worst thanks to tourism from China. Back in July, North Korea's State General Bureau of Tourist Guidance told China's Xinhua News Agency that 200,000 foreigners visited North Korea last year, 90 percent of them Chinese.

And this year, the number of Chinese visitors to North Korea is estimated at over 1 million.

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/12/16/2019121601925.html
http://archive.ph/SJwfd ​_
China's tourists are what prevented last year North Korea from an economic collapse.

Could this aim be achieved by Trump?

_*North Korea's Foreign Reserves Running out*

January 29, 2020 11:18

North Korea's foreign exchange reserves are dwindling rapidly in the wake of international sanctions, which could lead to an economic crisis that will send prices and the foreign exchange rate soaring, the Bank of Korea here predicted.

In a report on Tuesday, the BOK said North Korea's U.S. dollar reserves were estimated between US$3.01 billion and $6.63 billion as of 2014.

But now they are shrinking. Moon Sung-min of the BOK said. "At the initial stage, foreign exchange reserves held to keep the value of a currency begin to shrink. Then there's a middle stage where part of foreign reserves held for trade and financial transactions take a dive, and at the final stage they run dry."

The North Korean economy still seems to be at the initial stage, but according to various studies, North Korea's foreign reserves have shrunk by $2 billion a year since sanctions were imposed in 2017, so there is the possibility that all of them will run out around the end of this year.

"If the exchange rate and prices soar in North Korea, then it's a sign of dollar reserves running dry," Moon said. "In this case, North Korea could face a situation similar to a financial crisis."

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/29/2020012901695.html
http://archive.ph/RPk19 ​_
As a case study purpose, if Trum did really unleashed it's biowarfare on China, then today's North Korea total isolation from its last economic lifeline is very likely to end tragically for Pyongyang, should the outbreak last for more than a year!

_*North Korea Halts Trade with China Amid Coronavirus Fears*

January 30, 2020 10:28

North Korea has suspended trade with China and its consulates there stopped issuing visas Tuesday amid the rapid spread of coronavirus.

Trade with China is virtually the nation's sole economic lifeline, which suggests how desperate it is to prevent the outbreak from spreading through North Korea, which lacks medical facilities and supplies to deal with any epidemic.

All cargo traffic from the Chinese border town of Dandong to Sinuiju has been blocked since Tuesday. Radio Free Asia quoted a source in North Pyongan Province as saying the customs checkpoints have not officially closed but are letting no cargo trucks through.

A source in the Chinese city of Shenyang told RFA that the North Korean Consulate there put up a notice on Monday that it would not issue visas.

Earlier, the nation banned all Chinese tourists and made it mandatory for all foreigners arriving via China to be kept in quarantine for a month and undergo health checks.

North Korea has a poor epidemic control system that could collapse if its quarantine seals are broken, a former Unification Ministry official here said.

The North Korean state media are stressing the need every day to block the spread of the new virus under any circumstances.

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/30/2020013001172.html
http://archive.ph/FfRXD ​_
In this case, Trump could proceed with he's third strike, or the finishing move: dictating an unconditional surrender 'a la Vietnamese Doi Moi' to Pyongyang.

But this of course is too early to be confirmed. Time only will tell.



*___________________________*




Viet said:


> Nice
> 
> thanks to our chinese neighbor, the French now call us „jaune“ - yellow.
> 
> we are a yellow virus.
> 
> Thank you China




You don't get it.

It means yellow alert, orange and red is for the most severe. See the latest alert. But is is true that there is always some component of Charlie Hebdo in French media.





http://archive.ph/5LXEO/fab68f1f27e7882e3fa90504eada05d6e7bf6173.jpg ; https://archive.ph/5LXEO/3c0c22bf07d9ccd6a56fe97e1fb85460a2b926e8/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6dh6yke.jpg 
▲ 1. Orange alert in Savoie.



*___________________________*




Viva_Viet said:


> *China reports outbreak of deadly bird flu among chickens in Hunan province, close to coronavirus epicentre of Wuhan
> https://amp.scmp.com/news/china/soc...outbreak-deadly-bird-flu-among-chickens-hunan
> Wat really happening in CN, any comments bro??*




Unjustly blaming the bad habit of southerners for eating bats etc, while praising alleged self-proclamed superior _good, civilized_ pratice of eating industrial farm product is now exposed!

Indeed, the novel coronavirus has only a low 2 per cent mortality rate in the outbreak so far, while the industrial western farm-induced epidemic outbreak of bird flu is the most deadly to humans, with record mortality rate of more than 50 per cent in cases.

And this was known as industrial farm inject so much vaccins, on the poor animals, only to prevent any outbreak that results from the high concentration of animals, that their immune systems are totally destroyed!

Worse, this lower immunity is transmitted to humans that consume industrial meat!

Therefore during the 2002 SARS outbreak, the people with the best immune system were thoose that consumed the least industrial meat! The more they consume bushmeat, the more the natural resistance of the immune system.

Probable cases of SARS by country and region, 1 November 2002 – 31 July 2003

1. *Canada*: Cases: 251; Deaths: 44; Fatality: 18 %

2. *Hong Kong*: Cases: 1,755; Deaths: 299; Fatality: 17 %

3. *Singapore*: Cases: 238; Deaths: 33; Fatality: 14 %

4. *Philippines*: Cases: 14; Deaths: 2; Fatality: 14 %

5. *Taiwan*: Cases: 346; Deaths: 37; Fatality: 11 %

6. *Vietnam*: Cases: 63; Deaths: 5; Fatality: 8 %

7. *China*: Cases: 5,328; Deaths: 349 ; Fatality: 6.6 %

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome



*___________________________*


*New: Today first reported death case outside China!*


The Wuhan coronavirus has become a severe international epidemic.
As of today at noon Beijing time, 2nd February 2020, a total of 14'557 people in 25 countries have been diagnosed.

Within China: 14'402 confirmed cases, 304 deaths
Outside China: 155 cases were diagnosed in 24 countries, 1 death

As of 2nd February 2020, at 12 pm Beijing Time:

20 in Japan
19 in Thailand
18 in Singapore
15 in South Korea
12 in Australia
10 cases in Taiwan
8 in Malaysia
8 in the United States
8 in Germany
7 in Vietnam
6 in France
5 in the United Arab Emirates
4 in Canada
2 in the Philippines, 1 death First death reported
2 in the UK
2 in Italy
2 in Russia
1 in Finland
1 in Sweden
1 in India
1 in Nepal
1 in Cambodia
1 in Sri Lanka
1 case in Spain

https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200202/2MM7EYMYQJFEYIJWQ3TXINVXTE/
http://archive.is/2HvyV

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *___*
> Blaming the bad habit of southerners for eating bats etc, while praising alleged self-proclamed superior _good, civilized_ pratice of eating industrial farm product is now exposed!
> 
> Indeed, the novel coronavirus has only a low 2 per cent mortality rate in the outbreak so far, while the industrial western farm-induced epidemic outbreak of bird flu is the most deadly to humans, with record mortality rate of more than 50 per cent in cases.
> 
> And this was known as industrial farm inject so much vaccins, on the poor animals, only to prevent any outbreak that results from the high concentration of animals, that their immune systems are totally destroyed!
> 
> Worse, this lower immunity is transmitted to humans that consume industrial meat!
> 
> Therefore during the 2002 SARS outbreak, the people with the best immune system were thoose that consumed the least industrial meat! The more they consume bushmeat, the more the natural resistance of the immune system.
> 
> Probable cases of SARS by country and region, 1 November 2002 – 31 July 2003
> 
> 1. *Canada*: Cases: 251; Deaths: 44; Fatality: 18 %
> 
> 2. *Hong Kong*: Cases: 1,755; Deaths: 299; Fatality: 17 %
> 
> 3. *Singapore*: Cases: 238; Deaths: 33; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 4. *Philippines*: Cases: 14; Deaths: 2; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 5. *Taiwan*: Cases: 346; Deaths: 37; Fatality: 11 %
> 
> 6. *Vietnam*: Cases: 63; Deaths: 5; Fatality: 8 %
> 
> 7. *China*: Cases: 5,328; Deaths: 349 ; Fatality: 6.6 %
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> *New: Today first reported death case outside China!*
> 
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus has become a severe international epidemic.
> As of today at noon Beijing time, 2nd February 2020, a total of 14'557 people in 25 countries have been diagnosed.
> 
> Within China: 14'402 confirmed cases, 304 deaths
> Outside China: 155 cases were diagnosed in 24 countries, 1 death
> 
> As of 2nd February 2020, at 12 pm Beijing Time:
> 
> 20 in Japan
> 19 in Thailand
> 18 in Singapore
> 15 in South Korea
> 12 in Australia
> 10 cases in Taiwan
> 8 in Malaysia
> 8 in the United States
> 8 in Germany
> 7 in Vietnam
> 6 in France
> 5 in the United Arab Emirates
> 4 in Canada
> 2 in the Philippines, 1 death First death reported
> 2 in the UK
> 2 in Italy
> 2 in Russia
> 1 in Finland
> 1 in Sweden
> 1 in India
> 1 in Nepal
> 1 in Cambodia
> 1 in Sri Lanka
> 1 case in Spain
> 
> https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200202/2MM7EYMYQJFEYIJWQ3TXINVXTE/
> http://archive.is/2HvyV


 Yeah. Its so stupid when believing wild animals like bat spread the virus....and CN chicken carrying deadly H5N1 virus also die now.

What else to blame for ?? Cat, dog, the Black, the white ?? Vnese , Korean ??


----------



## striver44

Imran Khan said:


> For god sake say something positive sir


ok, there are 12.000+ nCov* positive *suspect already.




done.


----------



## lcloo

Update as at 13:45 PM today. Also, the new 1,000 bed Houshenshan hospital has been handed over to PLA medical teams today for immediate operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> During his presidential election campaign, Trump has promised to prevent both Iran and North Korea from becoming nuclear states, shoul he become President.
> 
> _*Trump likens North Korea talks to 'beautiful game of chess'*
> 
> 05:01 January 16, 2020
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump said Wednesday he views the on-again, off-again nuclear talks with North Korea as a "beautiful game of chess."
> 
> He continued: "It's all a very, very beautiful game of chess, or game of poker, or -- I can't use the word checkers because it's far greater than any checker game that I've ever seen, but it's a very beautiful mosaic."
> 
> Trump appeared to describe North Korea and China as players in the game in which the U.S. ultimately seeks to dismantle Pyongyang's nuclear weapons program.
> 
> As North Korea's biggest ally and trading partner, China is seen as having considerable influence over Pyongyang's decisions.
> 
> https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200116000300325
> http://archive.ph/B57ss _​
> He first demonstrated to its domestic audience, during the entire year of 2019 that to deal with North Korea, diplomacy was inappropriate. First with the fruitless February Hanoi summit, then again with the October Stockholm talks. Both a total waste of time and credibility.
> 
> Therefore, the use of a new way of approach, that should finally bring North Korea to its knees. And finally impose the Libyan deal (dismantlement of all nuclear facilities and weapons first before any sanction relief).
> 
> It will be known as the Trump's three strikes strategy.
> 
> This new way of approach introduced by Trump on the start of January 2020, with the assassination of Iran's top general, Qassem Soleimani was intended to intimidate North Korea, showing that the U.S. would not hesitate to conduct *decapitation operation* as previously threathened repeatedly in past years.
> 
> Then the second move of Trump was to strike at the soft belly of the North Korean behemoth.
> 
> _*North Korea Depends Heavily on Chinese Tourists*
> 
> December 16, 2019 13:28
> 
> North Korea has narrowly avoided economic collapse amid international sanctions thanks to tourists from China.
> 
> Statistics Korea on Friday said the North's economy shrank an estimated 4.1 percent in 2018, the biggest fall since 1997.
> 
> In 2018, North Korea's GDP stood at W35.9 trillion, a mere 1/53 of South Korea's W1,898.45 trillion (US$1=W1,174).
> 
> Due to the sanctions, North Korea's total trade amounted to just US$2.84 billion last year, about half of 2016's $5.55 billion or a mere 1/401 of South Korea's $1.14 trillion.
> 
> North Korea's exports plunged to a record-low $243 million, down a whopping 86.3 percent on-year.
> 
> But the nation managed to avoid the worst thanks to tourism from China. Back in July, North Korea's State General Bureau of Tourist Guidance told China's Xinhua News Agency that 200,000 foreigners visited North Korea last year, 90 percent of them Chinese.
> 
> And this year, the number of Chinese visitors to North Korea is estimated at over 1 million.
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/12/16/2019121601925.html
> http://archive.ph/SJwfd _​
> China's tourists are what prevented last year North Korea from an economic collapse.
> 
> Could this aim be achieved by Trump?
> 
> _*North Korea's Foreign Reserves Running out*
> 
> January 29, 2020 11:18
> 
> North Korea's foreign exchange reserves are dwindling rapidly in the wake of international sanctions, which could lead to an economic crisis that will send prices and the foreign exchange rate soaring, the Bank of Korea here predicted.
> 
> In a report on Tuesday, the BOK said North Korea's U.S. dollar reserves were estimated between US$3.01 billion and $6.63 billion as of 2014.
> 
> But now they are shrinking. Moon Sung-min of the BOK said. "At the initial stage, foreign exchange reserves held to keep the value of a currency begin to shrink. Then there's a middle stage where part of foreign reserves held for trade and financial transactions take a dive, and at the final stage they run dry."
> 
> The North Korean economy still seems to be at the initial stage, but according to various studies, North Korea's foreign reserves have shrunk by $2 billion a year since sanctions were imposed in 2017, so there is the possibility that all of them will run out around the end of this year.
> 
> "If the exchange rate and prices soar in North Korea, then it's a sign of dollar reserves running dry," Moon said. "In this case, North Korea could face a situation similar to a financial crisis."
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/29/2020012901695.html
> http://archive.ph/RPk19 _​
> As a case study purpose, if Trum did really unleashed it's biowarfare on China, then today's North Korea total isolation from its last economic lifeline is very likely to end tragically for Pyongyang, should the outbreak last for more than a year!
> 
> _*North Korea Halts Trade with China Amid Coronavirus Fears*
> 
> January 30, 2020 10:28
> 
> North Korea has suspended trade with China and its consulates there stopped issuing visas Tuesday amid the rapid spread of coronavirus.
> 
> Trade with China is virtually the nation's sole economic lifeline, which suggests how desperate it is to prevent the outbreak from spreading through North Korea, which lacks medical facilities and supplies to deal with any epidemic.
> 
> All cargo traffic from the Chinese border town of Dandong to Sinuiju has been blocked since Tuesday. Radio Free Asia quoted a source in North Pyongan Province as saying the customs checkpoints have not officially closed but are letting no cargo trucks through.
> 
> A source in the Chinese city of Shenyang told RFA that the North Korean Consulate there put up a notice on Monday that it would not issue visas.
> 
> Earlier, the nation banned all Chinese tourists and made it mandatory for all foreigners arriving via China to be kept in quarantine for a month and undergo health checks.
> 
> North Korea has a poor epidemic control system that could collapse if its quarantine seals are broken, a former Unification Ministry official here said.
> 
> The North Korean state media are stressing the need every day to block the spread of the new virus under any circumstances.
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/30/2020013001172.html
> http://archive.ph/FfRXD _​
> In this case, Trump could proceed with he's third strike, or the finishing move: dictating an unconditional surrender 'a la Vietnamese Doi Moi' to Pyongyang.
> 
> But this of course is too early to be confirmed. Time only will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.
> 
> It means yellow alert, orange and red is for the most severe. See the latest alert. But is is true that there is always some component of Charlie Hebdo in French media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/5LXEO/fab68f1f27e7882e3fa90504eada05d6e7bf6173.jpg ; https://archive.ph/5LXEO/3c0c22bf07d9ccd6a56fe97e1fb85460a2b926e8/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6dh6yke.jpg
> ▲ 1. Orange alert in Savoie.
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unjustly blaming the bad habit of southerners for eating bats etc, while praising alleged self-proclamed superior _good, civilized_ pratice of eating industrial farm product is now exposed!
> 
> Indeed, the novel coronavirus has only a low 2 per cent mortality rate in the outbreak so far, while the industrial western farm-induced epidemic outbreak of bird flu is the most deadly to humans, with record mortality rate of more than 50 per cent in cases.
> 
> And this was known as industrial farm inject so much vaccins, on the poor animals, only to prevent any outbreak that results from the high concentration of animals, that their immune systems are totally destroyed!
> 
> Worse, this lower immunity is transmitted to humans that consume industrial meat!
> 
> Therefore during the 2002 SARS outbreak, the people with the best immune system were thoose that consumed the least industrial meat! The more they consume bushmeat, the more the natural resistance of the immune system.
> 
> Probable cases of SARS by country and region, 1 November 2002 – 31 July 2003
> 
> 1. *Canada*: Cases: 251; Deaths: 44; Fatality: 18 %
> 
> 2. *Hong Kong*: Cases: 1,755; Deaths: 299; Fatality: 17 %
> 
> 3. *Singapore*: Cases: 238; Deaths: 33; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 4. *Philippines*: Cases: 14; Deaths: 2; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 5. *Taiwan*: Cases: 346; Deaths: 37; Fatality: 11 %
> 
> 6. *Vietnam*: Cases: 63; Deaths: 5; Fatality: 8 %
> 
> 7. *China*: Cases: 5,328; Deaths: 349 ; Fatality: 6.6 %
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> *New: Today first reported death case outside China!*
> 
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus has become a severe international epidemic.
> As of today at noon Beijing time, 2nd February 2020, a total of 14'557 people in 25 countries have been diagnosed.
> 
> Within China: 14'402 confirmed cases, 304 deaths
> Outside China: 155 cases were diagnosed in 24 countries, 1 death
> 
> As of 2nd February 2020, at 12 pm Beijing Time:
> 
> 20 in Japan
> 19 in Thailand
> 18 in Singapore
> 15 in South Korea
> 12 in Australia
> 10 cases in Taiwan
> 8 in Malaysia
> 8 in the United States
> 8 in Germany
> 7 in Vietnam
> 6 in France
> 5 in the United Arab Emirates
> 4 in Canada
> 2 in the Philippines, 1 death First death reported
> 2 in the UK
> 2 in Italy
> 2 in Russia
> 1 in Finland
> 1 in Sweden
> 1 in India
> 1 in Nepal
> 1 in Cambodia
> 1 in Sri Lanka
> 1 case in Spain
> 
> https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200202/2MM7EYMYQJFEYIJWQ3TXINVXTE/
> http://archive.is/2HvyV


the dead man in the PH is a man from china.

*A man from Wuhan has died in the Philippines.*

Image




Workers outside a hospital in Manila set up a quarantine area for people with symptoms of the coronavirus.Credit...Aaron Favila/Associated Press
A 44-year-old man in the Philippines has died of the coronavirus, health officials said on Sunday, making him the first known death outside China. The man, a resident of Wuhan, China, the epicenter of the virus, died on Saturday after developing what officials called “severe pneumonia.”

“This is the first known death of someone with 2019-nCoV outside of China,” the World Health Organization’s office in the Philippines said in a statement, using the technical shorthand for the coronavirus.

Philippines health officials said the man had arrived in the country on Jan. 21 with a 38-year-old woman who remains under observation.




*How Bad Will the Coronavirus Outbreak Get? Here Are 6 Key Factors*
Here’s what early research says about how the pathogen behaves and the factors that will determine whether it can be contained.

“In his last few days, the patient was stable and showed signs of improvement; however, the condition of the patient deteriorated within his last 24 hours, resulting in his demise,” the health secretary, Francisco Duque III, said.

Hours before the death was announced, the Philippines said it was temporarily banning non-Filipino travelers arriving from mainland China, Hong Kong and Macau.

Mr. Duque said the Philippines was currently observing 23 people who had been isolated in hospitals with possible coronavirus symptoms.

“The new developments warrant a more diligent approach in containing the threats of the 2019-nCoV,” he said.

*The death toll passed 300, with more than 14,000 infections confirmed.*

Chinese officials on Sunday reported a surge in new cases.

◆ The death toll in China rose to at least 304.


◆ More than 2,000 new cases were also recorded in the country in the past 24 hours, raising the worldwide total to nearly 14,380, according to Chinese and World Health Organization data. The vast majority of the cases are inside China; about 100 cases have been confirmed in at least 23 other countries.

◆ All of China’s provinces and territories have now been touched by the outbreak.

◆ Countries and territories that have confirmed cases: Thailand, Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan, Australia, Malaysia, Macau, Russia, France, the United States, South Korea, Germany, the United Arab Emirates, Canada, Britain, Vietnam, Italy, India, the Philippines, Nepal, Cambodia, Sri Lanka, Finland, Sweden and Spain.

◆ Cases recorded in Thailand, Taiwan, Germany, Vietnam, Japan, France and the United States involved patients who had not been to China.

◆ China has asked the European Union for help in purchasing urgently needed medical supplies from its member countries, the China’s official Xinhua news agency said on Saturday.




*Coronavirus Map: Tracking the Spread of the Outbreak*
The virus has sickened more than 14,500 people in China and 23 other countries.

*China reports an outbreak of a different sort: bird flu.*
China has announced that it is dealing with another disease outbreak, this one mostly affecting animals, but also potentially deadly among people.

The Ministry of Agriculture said late Saturday that a fresh outbreak of a lethal form of influenza had been found in poultry in the southern province of Hunan, and that officials had ordered the slaughter of 17,828 chickens.

China has previously dealt with several bird flu outbreaks — the most recent was in April 2019. In the new case, the H5N1 bird flu virus was found at a farm in the city of Shaoyang. The farm had 7,850 chickens, and more than half have died from the bird flu, the ministry said. It called the strain “highly pathogenic.”

Although bird flu poses more of a danger to poultry than humans — it’s not easily transmissible among people — the World Health Organization has called on countries to be on guard because the virus can mutate into a transmissible form and has the potential to cause a pandemic.

The latest outbreak comes as China grapples with an African swine fever epidemic that has infected tens of thousands of pigs. It could stoke more worries among its people about the country’s food supply.

*The list of countries restricting visitors from China grows.*

New Zealand on Sunday became the latest country to impose restrictions on travelers from mainland China, saying it would deny entry to visitors departing from or transiting through the mainland for two weeks starting on Monday.

Citizens and residents will be allowed entry to New Zealand, but will be required to quarantine themselves for 14 days, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said.

“Ultimately, this is a public health decision,” she said, adding that the restrictions were precautionary measures to keep the country virus-free and to contain the worldwide outbreak.

The government will also send a charter flight with an Air New Zealand crew to repatriate up to 300 citizens in Wuhan.

The Philippines, the United States and Australia have also expanded travel restrictions, temporarily banning noncitizens who have recently traveled to China.

South Korea and Japan are barring noncitizens who had traveled recently to Hubei, the province at the center of the outbreak. Taiwan is denying entry to Chinese nationals from Guangdong, a southern coastal province that has also been battered by the virus, or travelers who have recently visited the area.

Vietnam recently barred almost all flights to and from mainland China, Hong Kong and Macau until May 1, according to the United States Federal Aviation Administration. But Vietnam then partly eased its ban, allowing flights from Hong Kong and Macau to continue, while keeping the prohibitions in place for mainland China, aviation authorities said.

*Hong Kong medical workers threaten to strike Monday.*

As many as 9,000 medical workers in Hong Kong have pledged to strike this week, a threat that alarms the territory’s officials as they are struggling to contain the coronavirus outbreak.

The workers are demanding that Hong Kong close all border checkpoints to visitors from mainland China, saying they represent a threat to health care workers in the city. They are planning to paralyze nonemergency and then emergency services at hospitals, a union formed during the city’s anti-government protest movement said.

“We believe such actions are our last resort,” the Hospital Authority Employees Alliance wrote in a statement Saturday night.

Under the plan, nonessential hospital staff members who belong to the union would not go to work on Monday. If the government failed to close the border and heed their other demands by 9 p.m., union members handling emergency services would also strike, the union said.

Matthew Cheung, Hong Kong’s No. 2 official, appealed to medical workers to reconsider, comparing them to guardians of the public.

“At this critical moment, I believe the general public would count on medical personnel to fight against the epidemic together, in the spirit of professionalism,” he wrote in a blog post Sunday.

Hong Kong confirmed its 14th coronavirus case late Saturday. The patient, an 80-year-old man, had traveled for a few hours to mainland China in early January, and later spent several days in Japan.

In arguing against the job action, government officials say that the number of visitors from the mainland and other countries has decreased significantly after they closed several border points and rail stations and cut flight arrivals by half.

But several border points remain open, and many medical workers fear being overwhelmed by a flood of visitors seeking treatment in Hong Kong’s well-regarded health care system. They have also voiced frustrations about patients from mainland China hiding their travel and medical history, potentially endangering other patients.

how is this chinese man got into philippines in the first place??? didn't PH govt already issued ban of flight in and out of china???


----------



## RescueRanger

Little Britain strikes again:





Condition of Chinese Passanger at Lahore Airport deteriorated as he collapsed and started bleeding from his nose, he has been placed in an isolation ward and is under observation.

China starts rationing face masks, 5 per household:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223897595040288768


----------



## Super Falcon

You het what u did is true

China was locking down muslimsnow ALLAH Wrath open them whicch is not escapable i hope their economy get destroyed their trade is already blocked

Dont do in juctice other wise there is no justice for u


----------



## rott

Chhatrapati said:


> White bots don't make it any believable.


So anyone who speaks well of China is a bot? Then I feel really sorry for you.
I should say, you're a brown bot too because you speak against China?



Super Falcon said:


> You het what u did is true
> 
> China was locking down muslimsnow ALLAH Wrath open them whicch is not escapable i hope their economy get destroyed their trade is already blocked
> 
> Dont do in juctice other wise there is no justice for u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

rott said:


> So anyone who speaks well of China is a bot? Then I feel really sorry for you.
> *I should say, you're a brown bot too because you speak against China*?


You got to understand people are not stupid to believe the propaganda. That's why nobody buys this 'everything is a fine drama'. You even tried hastily to stop WHO from declaring emergency last week but was forced to do it later. 
Even your whataboutery is weak. Try harder next time. So far you have not denied any claims I made, you simply bring up random videos of some idiot white dude who kiss CCP arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Super Falcon said:


> You het what u did is true
> 
> China was locking down muslimsnow ALLAH Wrath open them whicch is not escapable i hope their economy get destroyed their trade is already blocked
> 
> Dont do in juctice other wise there is no justice for u


Oh the irony


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223932827231637506

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

RescueRanger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223932827231637506


@RescueRanger sb Isn't it the same reason people are trying to leave Wuhan for their respective countries?


----------



## RescueRanger

Chhatrapati said:


> @RescueRanger sb Isn't it the same reason people are trying to leave Wuhan for their respective countries?


Yes but control is also important, I have all the sympathies with our boys and girls in Wuhan, but if this enters Pakistan general population, we WILL NOT be able to cope with it! Honest opinion!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

The worst is yet to come.

All foreigners should leave China immediately.

There is no cure yet. The virus is very infectious. A vaccine is still months or years away.

There are still enough space for factories in Vietnam.

the weather is better.

The food is better.

Plus a bonus: we don’t want to conquer and enslave the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Viet said:


> The worst is yet to come.
> 
> All foreigners should leave China immediately.
> 
> There is no cure yet. The virus is very infectious. A vaccine is still months or years away.
> 
> There are still enough space for factories in Vietnam.
> 
> the weather is better.
> 
> The food is better.


And risk infections in vietnam?


----------



## Viet

striver44 said:


> And risk infections in vietnam?


This type of virus can’t survive in tropical climate in Vietnam.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Viet said:


> This type of virus can’t survive in tropical climate in Vietnam.


Thats true. Global warming is the key to spread Sars, corona, H5N1, sick pig virus in CN, plus polluted water poisoned by CN steel-rare earth factories making the epidemic get even worse.

Can not blame bats/rats etc anymore cos eating farming meat like CN chicken carrying H5N1 also kill u.


----------



## striver44

Viet said:


> This type of virus can’t survive in tropical climate in Vietnam.


Malaysia and thailand aswell as philippines are all tropical. Yet the virus exist


----------



## Viet

striver44 said:


> Malaysia and thailand aswell as philippines are all tropical. Yet the virus exist


If I am not mistaken all are chinese nationals that got infected in China.

In Vietnam there are cases of Vietnamese too with the virus. All got infected in China.

There is no case yet when the virus jumps to another human in Vietnam.


----------



## RescueRanger

*Chinese city outside coronavirus epicentre in Wuhan shuts down:*

*https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-outside-coronavirus-epicentre-wuhan-12382090*

It should be noted that Wenzhou is the business heart of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

RescueRanger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223932827231637506


If Wuhan government had told the public earlier that the virus might be transmitted from person to person, there should not be so many patients now.
Besides, Lockdown should have been earlier.

Wuhan government made a big mistake.


----------



## striver44

CHN Bamboo said:


> If Wuhan government had told the public earlier that the virus might be transmitted from person to person, there should not be so many patients now.
> Besides, Lockdown should have been earlier.
> 
> Wuhan government made a big mistake.


wuhan goverment is just playing by the the CCP playbook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

my next bet, 340 death for tomorrow. lets see


----------



## Indos

Indonesian living in Wuhan got evacuated and will be brought home






Arrived in Batam, Indonesia and will be carantine in Natuna island for some time.


----------



## islamrules2020

the virus will stop spreading by spring time, that's my guess, no reason to panic, the regular flu kills more then corona does !!


----------



## HannibalBarca

islamrules2020 said:


> the virus will stop spreading by spring time, that's my guess, no reason to panic, the regular flu kills more then corona does !!


Flu is known...the entire clinical therapeutic process...
Something we do not have with nCov2019... We are literally blind on that one... Just today... we found out that he may be transmitted through the digestive tract ... Not even going into the fact that recovered cases aren't "Safe" as China confirmed it... The newly found Asymptomatic transmission... And so on and so on...

nCov2019 "Recovering" need ICU beds... There is no other way to "save" a patient... at this stage. And such beds are in most countries already full or limited... That's why Hospitals get overcrowded very fast... So just think that a country like China is already struggling... but what will happen if a new center of propagation appear in a crowded country with limited resources? like India/Philippines/Brazil/Nigeria etc... 
It will be a massacre....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

2/2/2019 Update:
- 17,386 confirmed cases worldwide
- 21,558 suspected cases
- 362 fatalities
- 2,148 in serious/critical condition

Highest increase of Cases... at 2700+ for today only... yesterday 1900+...
So ppl should hope it's CN who increased its testing capabilities and not... Transmission increase...


----------



## PakFactor

HannibalBarca said:


> 2/2/2019 Update:
> - 17,386 confirmed cases worldwide
> - 21,558 suspected cases
> - 362 fatalities
> - 2,148 in serious/critical condition
> 
> Highest increase of Cases... at 2700+ for today only... yesterday 1900+...
> So ppl should hope it's CN who increased its testing capabilities and not... Transmission increase...



Dear Lord that’s like 60+ deaths in just one days.


----------



## HannibalBarca

PakFactor said:


> Dear Lord that’s like 60+ deaths in just one days.


That's "hospital Death" only. And numbers according to China.


----------



## lcloo

Today's Update at 10:10 AM Beijing time.

Today, the first batch of patients have been moved to the new 1,000 beds Houshenshan hospital which was built dedicated to treatment of Coronavirus, manned by 1,400 PLA military medical experts and personnel.

The medical chief Zhong Nanshan 钟南山 said the infections is expected to rise and reach its peak in 10 days to two weeks time. Meanwhile more people have been cured and discharged from hospitals.

Difference between "suspected cases" and "confirmed cases" is that a patient with fever is "suspected case", and will be reclassified as "confirmed case" after a lab test confirming he has the Coronavirus in his body. The fastest time to get a lab test result is 3 hours and could be longer due to large number of patients.










Wuhan city has a population of 19 million (19,000,000), out of which 5,142 people were infected thus far, and with 265 deaths.

The last paragraph in this CNN news article is well written._ "We fear the unknown and we crave for information....... so we begin to panic"_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to stop flights to and from China amid coronavirus epidemic*





Medical officers, who prepare evacuated Indonesian nationals from Wuhan, China's center of the coronavirus epidemic, before transferring them to the Natuna Islands military base to be quarantined, are seen at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands, Indonesia, February 2, 2020 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Antara Foto/via REUTERS

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia will temporarily stop flights to and from mainland China starting Wednesday and bar visitors who have been in China for 14 days from entering or transiting in the Southeast Asian country, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said on Sunday.

The government will stop a policy to give free visa to Chinese nationals and also stop issuing visas on arrival for those who live in mainland China, she said, asking Indonesians not to travel to China amid the coronavirus epidemic.


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistan resume flights from China:





New e-tag for people under home quarantine displayed by gov'ts chief information officer Victor Lam:






Meanwhile Saudi Arabia suspends all flights to Guangzhou:

*سعودی ایئر لائن نے چین کے شہر گوانگ کےلئے پروازیں معطل کردیں*
Feb 03, 2020 | 12:21
شیئر کریں:




سعودی ایئرلائن نے چین کے شہر گوانگ کے لیے اپنی پروازیں معطل کرنے کا اعلان کردیا ہے۔سعودی ذرائع ابلاغ کے مطابق سعودی ایئر لائن کے رابطہ سینٹر نے کہا ہے کہ وہ تمام مسافر جن کے پاس گوانگ کی ٹکٹیں ہیں وہ انہیں واپس کرکے رقم واپس وصول کرسکتے ہیں۔ سعودی ایئرلان نے کہا ہے کہ ’گوانگ کے لیے تا ہدایت ثانی تمام پروازیں معطل کردی گئیں ہیں۔ دوسری جانب سعودی ایئرلائن کے ذریعہ ووہان میں پھنسے سعودی طلبہ کا انخلا ہوا ہے۔

https://www.nawaiwaqt.com.pk/03-Feb-2020/1115587


----------



## Crystal-Clear

india got its 3rd corona virus patient.


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224194493655568385
China East Airlines suspends direct flights to the US:





======================================================================
*Wuhan Coronavirus Looks Increasingly Like a Pandemic, Experts Say*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/02/health/coronavirus-pandemic-china.html
======================================================================
*China says Wuhan coronavirus victims who die should be quickly cremated without funerals as death toll rises*
*https://www.businessinsider.com/chi...-victims-as-death-toll-rises-2020-2?r=US&IR=T*
===============================================
Kerala now confirms third case of coronavirus, patient had returned from China's Wuhan
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-third-case-of-coronavirus-1642789-2020-02-03
======================================================================

*Hong Kong:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224260546700005376
*CHINA:*
*Due to shortage of available face masks, each family is restricted to purchasing 4 masks per person maximum. Also price of **commercially** available masks have trippeld in the last 24 hours. *
*




Source: Weibo*

*MEXICO:
The official epidemiological report of a confirmed 2019–nCoV case who has been traveling around in Mexico. Apparently, the case has been confirmed in Los Angeles. It is very interesting how the patient route could be followed by his Uber path.
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223788081695862784
*USA:
American Evacuated from Wuhan Ordered Into Quarantine After Trying to Leave California Military Base

https://time.com/5775077/americans-evacuated-wuhan-coronavirus-quarantine/
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/04/coronavirus-latest-updates-china-hubei.html

*Coronavirus live updates: China says its death toll hits 425 as total cases rise to 20,438*


----------



## striver44

*Ps: this is just an official number. The real death toll probably higher*.
https://www.foxnews.com/media/china-falsifying-coronavirus-death-toll.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Kai Liu

striver44 said:


> *Ps: this is just an official number. The real death toll probably higher*.
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/china-falsifying-coronavirus-death-toll.amp?__twitter_impression=true


This can not prove this virus is more deadly than SARS. Matter of fact, it is the contrary. SARS affects young people and the elderly alike, and a lot of young people died, while this virus mainly cause severe symptoms among the elderly and those with chronic illnesses, and the deaths are mainly among those people. Same case for flu in the US which has resulted in over 6,000 deaths so far, but you can not say flu is more deadly than SARS either.

And I notice there is two good trend:
The rate of increasing in suspected cases is getting slower, and the number of people get cured are increasing rapidly. This means we will see a turning point in the coming one or two weeks which will show this epidemic is getting under control.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Source: https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/heal...virus-south-korean-woman-who-visited-thailand

*South Korean woman tests positive for coronavirus after Thailand visit*

The 42-year-old woman developed chills and other symptoms from January 25, about a week after she returned from Thailand
Meanwhile, South Korean doctors say a coronavirus patient has apparently recovered after taking a combination of flu and HIV drugs



> South Korea on Tuesday confirmed its 16th case of the coronavirus, a Korean woman who had returned home after a Thailand trip, as doctors reported the apparent recovery of a Korean man with the disease.
> 
> The 42-year-old woman flew back to South Korea on January 19 after travelling in the Southeast Asian country, and began developing chills and other symptoms from January 25, the Korea Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (KCDC) said in a statement.
> 
> The woman is the first foreign tourist reported to have been infected after a visit to Thailand.
> 
> Thailand has reported 19 cases of the coronavirus, among the highest number of infections outside China. It confirmed the first case of human-to-human transmission of the virus inside the country on Friday, when a taxi driver tested positive.
> 
> The KCDC’s statement did not explicitly rule out a visit to China by the patient. KCDC’s director Jeong Eun-kyeong declined to comment further.
> 
> Tanarak Plipat, deputy director-general of the Thai Department of Disease Control, said the woman could have contracted the virus in Thailand.
> 
> *“It’s possible because the virus is already spreading domestically in Thailand,” Tanarak said.
> *
> ...



--

Source: https://www.reuters.com/article/chi...ding-four-thais-health-ministry-idUSL4N2A42CP

*Thailand confirms six new cases of coronavirus, including four Thais - health ministry*



> BANGKOK (Reuters) - Thailand confirmed six new cases of the new coronavirus on Tuesday, four of them Thai nationals and two Chinese.
> 
> The four Thai people included a couple who had visited Japan and two drivers who had picked up Chinese passengers in Thailand, the health ministry said.
> 
> The new cases brought the total reported in the country to 25.



--

Source: https://www.jiji.com/jc/article?k=2020020401099&g=int



> *日本で新型肺炎感染か　タイ*
> 2020年02月04日19時00分
> 
> 【バンコク時事】タイ保健省は４日、新たに確認された新型コロナウイルスによる感染者の中に、日本から帰国したタイ人２人が含まれていると発表した。
> 
> 同省当局者は「日本で感染した可能性がある」と語った。
> (They may have been infected in Japan, the health ministry said.)


----------



## tower9

CHN Bamboo said:


> Source: https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/heal...virus-south-korean-woman-who-visited-thailand
> 
> *South Korean woman tests positive for coronavirus after Thailand visit*
> 
> The 42-year-old woman developed chills and other symptoms from January 25, about a week after she returned from Thailand
> Meanwhile, South Korean doctors say a coronavirus patient has apparently recovered after taking a combination of flu and HIV drugs
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Source: https://www.reuters.com/article/chi...ding-four-thais-health-ministry-idUSL4N2A42CP
> 
> *Thailand confirms six new cases of coronavirus, including four Thais - health ministry*
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Source: https://www.jiji.com/jc/article?k=2020020401099&g=int



Great. Now it's starting to spread elsewhere and in countries that won't be able to quarantine like China has.


----------



## HannibalBarca

tower9 said:


> Great. Now it's starting to spread elsewhere and in countries that won't be able to quarantine like China has.


Is your Great as "Oh Yeah, Good" or as "F*ck"?


----------



## tower9

HannibalBarca said:


> Is your Great as "Oh Yeah, Good" or as "F*ck"?



Definitely ****


----------



## F-22Raptor

Death toll near 500 with more than 24,000 cases. It doesn’t seem to be improving at all.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Despite New Hospital and new Quarantine installation and way more Doctors/Nurses... Deaths per day is increasing... Cases per day is increasing etc...
I wonder what are the real numbers...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/05/coronavirus-latest-updates.html
*Coronavirus live updates: Death toll in China hits 490, as confirmed cases cross 24,000*

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/04/pri...er-10-passengers-test-positive-for-virus.html
*Princess Cruises quarantines 3,700 for two weeks on ship after 10 passengers test positive for new coronavirus*

Princess Cruises said it has placed 3,700 passengers and crew under mandatory quarantine for two weeks after ten passengers aboard a cruise ship in Yokohama, Japan tested positive for the new coronavirus.


----------



## riscol

Just as WHO said earlier China has reacted rapidly otherwise the virus would have spread much faster with higher number of infected and fatality cases. Both numbers are certainly going to rise but containment is already doing its job by keeping the spreading of the virus as small as possible. Fighting it is much more important than talking about taking advantages of the current situation like that Wilbur Ross.


----------



## tower9

riscol said:


> Just as WHO said earlier China has reacted rapidly otherwise the virus would have spread much faster with higher number of infected and fatality cases. Both numbers are certainly going to rise but containment is already doing its job by keeping the spreading of the virus as small as possible. Fighting it is much more important than talking about taking advantages of the current situation like that Wilbur Ross.



The reaction of the Trump administration and the words chosen by many of his officials just makes fuels the speculation that this was a planned hit.

I don't buy the garbage that this comes from bat soup. Most Chinese never even heard of that until this occurred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Today's Update

Data collected indicate that the majority of deaths are people of age 60 and above, and had chronic sickness, people with weak immunity system.










Quote from Henri Kenhmann/ East Pendulum:-
_En ce moment difficile, pas de propagation de rumeur, pas de pseudo-expert et pas d’analyse « politiquement correct »._

*At this difficult time, no rumour spread, no pseudo-expert and no "political correct" analysis.*


----------



## lcloo

Google Translate
Changjiang Daily - Reports from Huazhong University of Science and Technology, Huazhong University of Science and Technology Tongji Medical College, Huazhong University of Science and Technology Tongji Medical College affiliated Wuhan Children's Hospital scholars jointly Xi'an Jiaotong University First Affiliated Hospital, Chinese Academy of Sciences Beijing Genomics Research Institute, Huawei Cloud Research Team announced that, Five antiviral drugs that may be effective for the new coronavirus (2019-nCoV) were screened.

It is reported that the above-mentioned joint scientific research team for the 2019 new coronavirus of a number of target proteins (of which Mpro protein crystal structure provided by the Chinese Academy of Sciences Raoko and academician team), 8506 drugs on the market or in the ongoing clinical trials in the ultra-large-scale computer-aided drug screening work, and achieved the first phase in a week.

The study found that five drugs may be effective for the 2019 new coronavirus: *Beclabuvir, Saquinavir, Bictegravir, Lopinavir and Dolutegravir*

The joint team found that Beclabuvir not only binds to the Mpro protein, but may also be a potential inhibitor of the RNA polymerase NSP12 of the 2019 new coronavirus RNA dependence, and saquinavir not only binds well to the Mpro protein. It can also be combined with the S protein of the 2019 new coronavirus, which can prevent the virus from amplifying both inside the cell and on the surface.

It is understood that at present, the joint scientific research team is on the above five antiviral drugs for cytological verification, and promote clinical trials of drugs. The research results released by the joint research team will be open to biomedical research institutions through Huawei Cloud for antiviral drug research and development.

*除了李兰娟团队成果 武汉还有好消息：5种药物可能有效*
2020年02月04日 23:53:57
来源：长江日报

806人参与71评论


长江日报-长江网记者4日从*华中科技大学*获悉，2月3日，华中科技大学同济医学院、华中科技大学同济医学院附属武汉儿童医院学者联合西安交通大学第一附属医院、中科院北京基因组研究所、华为云科研团队宣布，*筛选出五种可能对2019新型冠状病毒（2019-nCoV）有效的抗病毒药物*。

据悉，上述联合科研团队针对2019新型冠状病毒的多个靶标蛋白（其中Mpro 蛋白晶体结构由中科院饶子和院士团队提供），对8506种上市或者正在进行临床试验的药物中进行超大规模计算机辅助药物筛选工作，并在一周内取得了第一阶段成果。

研究发现，有五种药物可能对2019新型冠状病毒有效，分别是 *Beclabuvir，沙奎那韦（Saquinavir），比特拉韦（Bictegravir），洛匹那韦（Lopinavir），多替拉韦（Dolutegravir）* 。






联合科研团队发现，Beclabuvir不仅可以和Mpro蛋白结合，还可能是2019新型冠状病毒RNA依赖的RNA聚合酶NSP12的一种潜在抑制剂；沙奎那韦（Saquinavir）不仅可以很好地同Mpro蛋白结合，还能够和2019新型冠状病毒的S蛋白相结合，可以同时在细胞内部和表面阻止病毒的扩增。

据了解，目前，联合科研团队正在对上述五种抗病毒药物进行细胞学验证，并推动药物临床实验。本次联合科研团队发布的研究成果都将通过华为云面向生物医药研究机构开放，用于抗病毒药物研发。


_Another news on two drugs deemed to be more effective after research results, these 2 drugs will replace current ones used for Coronavirus treatments._
Major achievements of Li Lanxuan's team: *Abidore* and *Dalunawe* can effectively suppress coronaviruses
Tuesday, February 4, 2020 5:23:15 PM

Changjiang Daily - Changjiang Daily - Changjiang Network February 4 (Reporter Huang Qi) 4, the Chinese Academy of Engineering, the National Health and Health Commission high-level expert group member Li Lanxuan team, in Wuhan* announced the treatment of new coronary virus infection pneumonia latest research results.*

According to preliminary tests, in vitro cell experiments showed:
(1) *Abigail* at 10 to 30 micromolar concentration, compared with the drug untreated control group, can effectively inhibit coronavirus up to 60 times, and significantly inhibit the virus on the cell lesions effect.
(2) *Dalunavir* at a concentration of 300 micromoles, can significantly inhibit viral replication, compared with the unused drug treatment group, inhibition efficiency of 280 times.

Li Lanxuan said that the anti-AIDS drug Crech on the treatment of new coronary virus infection pneumonia effect is not good, and toxic side effects. She recommended that the two drugs be included in the National Health and Reform Commission's Pneumonia Treatment Programme for New Coronary Virus Infections (Trial Sixth Edition).

Li Lanxuan academician team members, Zhejiang Aid E'o intensive care team leader, Zhejiang University, the first hospital vice president Chen Zubing reminded, "These two drugs are prescription drugs, patients must be under the guidance of the doctor to take." He also said that the two drugs are now used in patients with pneumonia with the new coronavirus infection in Zhejiang Province, and the next step is to replace other less effective drugs with these drugs.

*李兰娟院士团队重大成果：阿比朵尔、达芦那韦能有效抑制冠状病毒*
2020年02月04日 17:23:15

*长江日报-长江网2月4日讯（记者黄琪）*4日，中国工程院院士、国家卫健委高级别专家组成员李兰娟团队，在武汉公布治疗新型冠状病毒感染的肺炎的最新研究成果。

李兰娟院士说，根据初步测试，在体外细胞实验中显示：（1）阿比朵尔在10～30微摩尔浓度下，与药物未处理的对照组比较，能有效抑制冠状病毒达到60倍，并且显著抑制病毒对细胞的病变效应。（2）达芦那韦在300微摩尔浓度下，能显著抑制病毒复制，与未用药物处理组比较，抑制效率达280倍。

李兰娟院士说，抗艾滋病药物克力芝对治疗新型冠状病毒感染的肺炎效果不佳，且有毒副作用。她建议将以上两种药物列入国家卫健委《新型冠状病毒感染的肺炎诊疗方案(试行第六版)》。

李兰娟院士团队成员、浙江援鄂重症救治组领队、浙大一院副院长陈作兵提醒，“这两种药为处方药，患者一定要在医生的指导下服用。”他还介绍，现在这两种药物已经在浙江省新型冠状病毒感染的肺炎患者中使用，下一步计划用这两种药物替代其他效果欠佳的药物。


----------



## riscol

US bio warfare against China based on all the evidence gathered. China knows about it, best of luck defeating the virus


----------



## tower9

riscol said:


> US bio warfare against China based on all the evidence gathered. China knows about it, best of luck defeating the virus



Of course they know about it. That's why they set the country on a war footing to combat it. They won't announce it to the public however because that would essentially put the US and China in an open war footing during a period where China can't challenge the US yet.


----------



## striver44

Kai Liu said:


> This can not prove this virus is more deadly than SARS. Matter of fact, it is the contrary. SARS affects young people and the elderly alike, and a lot of young people died, while this virus mainly cause severe symptoms among the elderly and those with chronic illnesses, and the deaths are mainly among those people. Same case for flu in the US which has resulted in over 6,000 deaths so far, but you can not say flu is more deadly than SARS either.
> 
> And I notice there is two good trend:
> The rate of increasing in suspected cases is getting slower, and the number of people get cured are increasing rapidly. This means we will see a turning point in the coming one or two weeks which will show this epidemic is getting under control.


In 5 days (at this rate)the number of deaths will surpass the mers dan sars.


HannibalBarca said:


> Despite New Hospital and new Quarantine installation and way more Doctors/Nurses... Deaths per day is increasing... Cases per day is increasing etc...
> I wonder what are the real numbers...


The CCP will never allow the real number to come out. Strange that they ask for foreign help,arresting doctors if the death is only at 490+


----------



## Kai Liu

striver44 said:


> In 5 days (at this rate)the number of deaths will surpass the mers dan sars.
> 
> The CCP will never allow the real number to come out. Strange that they ask for foreign help,arresting doctors if the death is only at 490+


You have to look at who died out of this epidemic. For SARS, it affects the young and the elderly alike, a lot of young people died, while for this virus, vast majority of those who died were on their 80s or even older, or those who had chronic illnesses. Number of death is not the only measure of the severeness of an epidemic, otherwise, the flu in America in which 10,000+ died so far will be far more dangerous, but it is not.
There are several good news: #1, the number of people get cured are shooting up, we will see hundreds and even thousands people get recovered each day very soon, and this epidemic will be over in coming weeks.
#2, the number of suspected cases are growing slower and slower, which means the number of confirmed cases each day will drop soon as a result of the delay effect.
#3, the confirmed cases outside Hubei province each day are decreasing, which means the epidemic is getting under control outside Wuhan/Hubei, and then within Wuhan/Hubei.

And let's not get this too political. It is an epidemic which dose happen everywhere, and could affect the entire human kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

Kai Liu said:


> You have to look at who died out of this epidemic. For SARS, it affects the young and the elderly alike, a lot of young people died, while for this virus, vast majority of those who died were on their 80s or even older, or those who had chronic illnesses. Number of death is not the only measure of the severeness of an epidemic, otherwise, the flu in America in which 10,000+ died so far will be far more dangerous, but it is not.
> There are several good news: #1, the number of people get cured are shooting up, we will see hundreds and even thousands people get recovered each day very soon, and this epidemic will be over in coming weeks.
> #2, the number of suspected cases are growing slower and slower, which means the number of confirmed cases each day will drop soon as a result of the delay effect.
> #3, the confirmed cases outside Hubei province each day are decreasing, which means the epidemic is getting under control outside Wuhan/Hubei, and then within Wuhan/Hubei.
> 
> And let's not get this too political. It is an epidemic which dose happen everywhere, and could affect the entire human kind.



It's not happening everywhere. 99% of the impact is on China and it is destabilizing China's economy and isolating it. Clearly, there is a strong argument that there were political motives behind this, that this was not a naturally occurring virus. 

Also I've read that the mechanism of this virus binds to lung receptors that are uniquely 5x more expressed among Asians than among other races. Is there proof that Caucasians or non-Asians have been infected with the Coronavirus? Pretty suspicious. Everything points to a CIA bioweapon and possibly even designed with a racial component. The CIA is the world's biggest mafia so this is all not implausible.


----------



## Viet

Now the people in Hanoi get panicked buying supermarkets empty.

Thank you China






Depleted vegetable shelves at a supermarket in Tran Dang Dinh Street on February 3, 2020. Photo by VnExpress/Pham Nga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225011679592771589

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225058059401289728@Kai Liu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225011679592771589
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225058059401289728@Kai Liu


There is only one data source: Chinese government. Tencent as a company doesn't have access to the "real data".


----------



## striver44

kankan326 said:


> There is only one data source: Chinese government. Tencent as a company doesn't have access to the "real data".


Why would i be surprised? every media in PRC is controlled by the CCP , just one media doesn't mean its false. Leaks do happen
And from history we do know that communist ruling party had this paranoia of not getting everyrhing under control..

10 years from now HBO should make a mini series about Wuhan just like what they do with chernobyl.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

striver44 said:


> Why would i be surprised? every media in PRC is controlled by the CCP , just one media doesn't mean its false. Leaks do happen
> And from history we do know that communist ruling party had this paranoia of not getting everyrhing under control..
> 
> 10 years from now HBO should make a mini series about Wuhan just like what they do with chernobyl.


Nobody wanted you to be surprised. Tencent is not capable to collect the data even if government allows it to do it. Only government has the power to do such big scale work. It has nothing to do with political system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225011679592771589
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225058059401289728@Kai Liu


This is such a fake shxt...
If this is the case, places outside Hubei/Wuhan would have thousands of death by now too, but from my personal experience, where I live and work in a place with tens of thousands of employees, I never heard anyone get infected, let alone death... Nowadays, information passed very fast, you can not hide anything.
The only authentic info is from the Chinese government or WHO. Tencent is never an official source, let alone it is from some B.S. media from tw or some nobody's twitter or somthing...

BTW, if that is the 'true' figure, I believe the 'true' figure outside the country would be 10x times higher as well, and there would be hundreds of deaths by now, but it does not happen.

This kind of B.S. can only fool those with very very low IQs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Everything not in line with CGTN and xinhua is fake news fam


----------



## Kai Liu

striver44 said:


> Everything not in line with CGTN and xinhua is fake news fam


Basically yes, because those anti-China B.S. media are big big jokes for long long time. I see things from my personal observations and choose what to believe and what not to.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

riscol said:


> US bio warfare against China based on all the evidence gathered. China knows about it, best of luck defeating the virus



Um so far it points to the new Wuhan "Andromeda Strain" labs

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jan/24/virus-hit-wuhan-has-two-laboratories-linked-chines/
*Virus-hit Wuhan has two laboratories linked to Chinese bio-warfare program*


----------



## striver44

Kai Liu said:


> Basically yes, because those anti-China B.S. media are big big jokes for long long time. I see things from my personal observations and choose what to believe and what not to.


Yes and people's workinh at tencent are low iq's aight?


----------



## xiao qi

Vietnam found two people with H1N1 flu. They returned from Guangxi Province. Maybe there are outbreaks of H1N1 flu in China's Guangxi Province.


----------



## kankan326

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Um so far it points to the new Wuhan "Andromeda Strain" labs
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jan/24/virus-hit-wuhan-has-two-laboratories-linked-chines/
> *Virus-hit Wuhan has two laboratories linked to Chinese bio-warfare program*


If it is China's self bio-warfare virus, things would have never gone so bad. Wuhan would have been blocked at the very beginning time. At earlier time Chinese government seemed to have zero knowledge about it.



striver44 said:


> Yes and people's workinh at tencent are low iq's aight?


Do you think people in the Tencent can make China's GDP number and tax income by themselves?


----------



## riscol

That American thinks that washington post propaganda will convince people it was labs in Wuhan that developed the virus. Based on collected evidence people can make their on judgment that this is a US bio warfare against China.

US is engaged in a trade war with China just look at the swine flu wiping out the pigs in China recently trying to force China to import more US pork. Sanctioning Huawei and telling countries around the world to boycott the company because it lacks behind in 5G technology. Making up excuses like China spying and 5G is bad for health. 2019 Military Olympic was held in Wuhan mid October. The virus has been engineered to be harmful to certain type of DNA, in this case Chinese DNA. Most likely some US soldiers got "infected" and spread it in Wuhan. Incubation time is 2 weeks and as we learn more about the virus it can be spread through human to human transmission. China sounded the alarm in December and having Wuhan and a few cities to lockdown after it became apparent of signs of an outbreak. Propaganda news quickly spread stories like eating bats or other weird animals created the virus. All of these incidents happen in China in a very relative short time, coincidence? Absolutely not. As i dig in further Southern parts of China, Southern and South East Asians have been eating bats, mice or other types of animals for a very long time like hundreds to over thousand of years and why was there never an outbreak in these parts of the world?

The outbreak is to cause China economic damage as the US and other countries targeting the fear factor with people's minds. Think of the effects on domestic, tourism industries as the country is now in a state of ghost cities everywhere. US does not want China to surpass her and will even use bio warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

kankan326 said:


> If it is China's self bio-warfare virus, things would have never gone so bad. Wuhan would have been blocked at the very beginning time. At earlier time Chinese government seemed to have zero knowledge about it.



There seems to be a potential 2 week window of no symptoms. Even doctors who had sick victims infront of them got sick. Somebody walked out of the lab after a 1 week quarantine with no symptoms and became patient zero.


----------



## tower9

riscol said:


> That American thinks that washington post propaganda will convince people it was labs in Wuhan that developed the virus. Based on collected evidence people can make their on judgment that this is a US bio warfare against China.
> 
> US is engaged in a trade war with China just look at the swine flu wiping out the pigs in China recently trying to force China to import more US pork. Sanctioning Huawei and telling countries around the world to boycott the company because it lacks behind in 5G technology. Making up excuses like China spying and 5G is bad for health. 2019 Military Olympic was held in Wuhan mid October. The virus has been engineered to be harmful to certain type of DNA, in this case Chinese DNA. Most likely some US soldiers got "infected" and spread it in Wuhan. Incubation time is 2 weeks and as we learn more about the virus it can be spread through human to human transmission. China sounded the alarm in December and having Wuhan and a few cities to lockdown after it became apparent of signs of an outbreak. Propaganda news quickly spread stories like eating bats or other weird animals created the virus. All of these incidents happen in China in a very relative short time, coincidence? Absolutely not. As i dig in further Southern parts of China, Southern and South East Asians have been eating bats, mice or other types of animals for a very long time like hundreds to over thousand of years and why was there never an outbreak in these parts of the world?
> 
> The outbreak is to cause China economic damage as the US and other countries targeting the fear factor with people's minds. Think of the effects on domestic, tourism industries as the country is now in a state of ghost cities everywhere. US does not want China to surpass her and will even use bio warfare.



All the articles talking about the Wuhan virology lab looks like a planned disinformation campaign trying to pre-emptively divert any allegations about this being a CIA bioweapon because as analysis of this virus and the circumstances get deeper, it is going to be clear that's exactly what this is. 

If this virus was indeed leaked from a Chinese lab, a possibility nonetheless, wouldn't China already have the vaccine in place instead of being caught flat footed and having to resort to extreme measures to quarantine this outbreak? Instead it is rather suspicious that there is a concerted disinformation campaign moving ahead lockstep with US political reactions to exacerbate the pain to China in relation to this outbreak.


----------



## Globenim

lol The NED trolls are still pushing the pathetically bad Washington Post lab hoax and edited Tencent website screenshot hoax?


----------



## riscol

https://www.telesurenglish.net/engl...-Collection-of-Russian-DNA-20171102-0028.html

US collecting Russian DNA

Also would any sane country put a lab creating dangerous virus in an area with many inhabitants? America's lab doing R&D on bioweapon is located in a location very far away from populous cities. You think the Chinese would seriously be creating these things in the center of China which can wipe out it's population if things go wrong? That American must think people here are stupid enough to fall for that propaganda piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

riscol said:


> https://www.telesurenglish.net/engl...-Collection-of-Russian-DNA-20171102-0028.html
> 
> US collecting Russian DNA
> 
> Also would any sane country put a lab creating dangerous virus in an area with many inhabitants? America's lab doing R&D on bioweapon is located in a location very far away from populous cities. You think the Chinese would seriously be creating these things in the center of China which can wipe out it's population if things go wrong? That American must think people here are stupid enough to fall for that propaganda piece.



Just like how Iraq had WMDs or Soleimani helped the 911 hijackers or that Assad was gassing his own civilians on the verge of military victory. I swear to god, only the American public is naive enough to believe these ridiculous lies.


----------



## striver44

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ne...y/news-story/54736a213dddd2e6d8d9d0b382ca34b6


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225168089148358656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223151947236040705500 deaths? Think again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Globenim said:


> lol The NED trolls are still pushing the pathetically bad Washington Post lab hoax and edited Tencent website screenshot hoax?



The lab is real. Read about it yourself. They even said they are going to conduct experiments.

Face the obvious fact: An experiment escaped. You clowns would rather blame the CIA instead of a lab at ground zero.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-01/04/c_136872077.htm
*China's first bio-safety level 4 lab put into operation*

_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-04 19:49:18_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_

BEIJING, Jan. 4 (Xinhua) -- China has opened its *first* bio-safety level four laboratory, *capable of* *conducting experiments with highly pathogenic microorganisms*, according to the national health authority on Thursday.

Wuhan national bio-safety level four lab of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (*Wuhan P4 lab*) is part of Sino-French cooperation in prevention and control of emerging infectious diseases, said the Department of Health Science, Technology and Education with the National Health and Family Planning Commission.

Level four is the highest bio-safety level, used for diagnostic work and research on easily transmitted pathogens which can cause fatal disease, including Ebola virus.

The Wuhan P4 lab will conduct research in anti-virus drugs and vaccines.


----

It won't be the first time:

https://www.nytimes.com/1999/04/05/...-says-china-had-accident-at-a-germ-plant.html
*Soviet Defector Says China Had Accident at a Germ Plan*

The most senior defector from the Soviet germ warfare program says in a new book that Soviet officials concluded that China had suffered a serious accident at one of its secret plants for developing biological weapons, causing two major epidemics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/06/coronavirus-latest-updates-china-hubei.html

*Coronavirus live updates: China says death toll hits 563 as confirmed cases top 28,000*


----------



## Viva_Viet

riscol said:


> Propaganda news quickly spread stories like eating bats or other weird animals created the virus. All of these incidents happen in China in a very relative short time, coincidence? Absolutely not. As i dig in further Southern parts of China, Southern and South East Asians have been eating bats, mice or other types of animals for a very long time like hundreds to over thousand of years and why was there never an outbreak in these parts of the world?
> .


For this matter, u guys Cnese only can blame urselves cos all of Cnese here believe that Bats spread Sars in 2003 and even said its " scientific proven issue" when I said its so wrong and so idiot to blame wild animals for the epidemics. No news said like that in VN (Im very surprise when seeing Cnese keep blaming "sarvage" Southern Cnese eating wild anials and forget that bird flu H5N1 from farming chicken may kill more Cnese than Sars ) .

If Cnese were smart enough,then in 2003 they should realize that wild animal doesnt spread virus that cause epidemic, so they would have 17 years to find out what has really caused Sars. But they just waste too much time for talking nonsense on internet, so now,they pay high price again in Cov epidemic.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

striver44 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ne...y/news-story/54736a213dddd2e6d8d9d0b382ca34b6
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225168089148358656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223151947236040705500 deaths? Think again



This is WAY more serious than they are letting on.




Beijing...not Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Virus challenge may not end soon. Tough situation for Hubei. I think they are trying to get a handle on it. Keep at it China. Japan flew in 20,000 medical masks. Its just little help. Virus is not funny stuff. Good luck.


----------



## kankan326

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There seems to be a potential 2 week window of no symptoms. Even doctors who had sick victims infront of them got sick. Somebody walked out of the lab after a 1 week quarantine with no symptoms and became patient zero.


If it is China's bio warfare, do you think Chinese government didn't know there is 2 weeks window? Chinese government acted slowly because it had no idea what this virus is.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is WAY more serious than they are letting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing...not Wuhan


Even if there are several infected, the street could also be like this.


----------



## Kai Liu

striver44 said:


> Yes and people's workinh at tencent are low iq's aight?


It is not about the IQ of tencent or me, the fake news you posted may not to do with tecent at all, it could be a hacker of the tencent server from some anti-China agent such as the Falungong, etc, or simply a PS job, which can only fool those people with low IQ. I will tell you again, tencent has no qualification to publish any data of its own on the epidemic, but this guy has, WHO said China is transparent and is doing a good job in handling this epidemic:





Ask this guy instead some B.S. anti-China media.


striver44 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ne...y/news-story/54736a213dddd2e6d8d9d0b382ca34b6
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225168089148358656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223151947236040705500 deaths? Think again


I thought you could post something new and special, but you can not... these are either from some individual point view/cases, or from an old scene at the initial stage of the crisis while Wuhan was not prepared. This hospital scene is nothing special, it is not different from any hospital in a third world country even during the normal times you should be familiar with. Now with the completion of Huoshenshan and Leishenshan with state of the art facilities, patents are getting very well treated. Those with minor symptoms are now in some temporary hospitals which are more than sufficient to handle them. Your videos from some individuals proves nothing..


Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is WAY more serious than they are letting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing...not Wuhan


People are required to stay at home and get a quarantine nationwide, not just in Wuhan, very standard procedure to deal with a new virus.


kankan326 said:


> Do you think people in the Tencent can make China's GDP number and tax income by themselves?


Yes, you remains me of some jokes here talking something about 'fake Chinese GDP' shxt like that, then I will respond them with posts like this:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/stat...f-luxury-cars-sold-in-china-in-a-year.650063/
Fake or genuine, I see from my eyes, when I see people around me, my colleagues, my relatives, my friends, both those in the countryside and in the cites, lots of them bought nice cars, build nice houses, get a decent good salary, I will say our GDP is true, which is what I have observed. If they can afford nothing, like those in some countries, even if they claim a GDP per capita of 2,000 or less, I will not believe...
Same with this epidemic, I judge things from my observation. If any of my thousands of colleagues, some of them are from Wuhan/Hubei, does not come back, I will say there is some severe issues, but they are perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Kai Liu said:


> Yes, you remains me of some jokes here talking something about 'fake Chinese GDP' shxt like that, then I will respond them with posts like this:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/stat...f-luxury-cars-sold-in-china-in-a-year.650063/
> Fake or genuine, I see from my eyes, when I see people around me, my colleagues, my relatives, my friends, both those in the countryside and in the cites, lots of them bought nice cars, build nice houses, get a decent good salary, I will say our GDP is true, which is what I have observed. If they can afford nothing, like those in some countries, even if they claim a GDP per capita of 2,000 or less, I will not believe...


It's all about anti China sentiment. They choose to believe what they want to believe. No matter how ridiculous it is. Bad news for China? Buy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

Viet said:


> Now the people in Hanoi get panicked buying supermarkets empty.
> 
> Thank you China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depleted vegetable shelves at a supermarket in Tran Dang Dinh Street on February 3, 2020. Photo by VnExpress/Pham Nga.


lol... Why are you people so panic... Not sure about those in Wuhan, but supermarkets here where I live have full of stuff...



kankan326 said:


> It's all about anti China sentiment. They choose to believe what they want to believe. No matter how ridiculous it is. Bad news for China? Buy it.


They are not coming here for concerning about the situation of the epidemic, but coming here for bashing China. Those people are pathetic to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

Kai Liu said:


> They are not coming here for concerning about the situation of the epidemic, but coming here for bashing China. Those people are pathetic to say the least.


There are a lot of voices saying it's US bio warfare. So far I didn't see any Chinese PDF member talking about that. On the contrary, some American and anti China members tirelessly claimed it is China's self developed virus.

I don't believe it's bio warfare so far. But hypothetically to say it is real: From all aspects, US bio attack is thousand times reasonable than China's bio warefare leak.

Chinese members are pretty self-restraint. Watching some clowns jump up and down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is WAY more serious than they are letting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing...not Wuhan


In Beijing, residents are very cooperative to the government call for staying at home to maximally reduce the chance for the spread of that virus, Beijing as a city of over 30 million, just has one case of death so far, the fact that we don't go out is not because we are scared, it's because we like to work with the government to wipe out this virus sooner.


----------



## lcloo

Update today

Some signs of positive changes - more people are being cured as clinical tests have identified some effective drugs against Wuhan coronavirus during last few days. The fatality rate has been dropped slightly from 2.4% to 2.0%.

Also lab tests to identify patient with confirmed cases has speeded up, meaning the patients are receiving treatments at much earlier time than before.











*Comparison of fatality rates



*


----------



## Glass

This virus still spreads at an alarming rate. Doesnt look promising at all and it is expected that an anti virus will be available in *1 year*.

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/di...y-leak-true-terrifying-coronavirus-statistics

also interesting.


----------



## beijingwalker

chocoo said:


> This virus still spreads at an alarming rate. Doesnt look promising at all and it is expected that an anti virus will be available in *1 year*.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/health/di...y-leak-true-terrifying-coronavirus-statistics
> 
> also interesting.


Similar to SARS, when it first started it spreaded really fast and caused nationwide panic, SARS had a much higher fatality rate. but after SARS peaked, it disappeared without a trace in one month like it never came.


----------



## Viva_Viet

beijingwalker said:


> Similar to SARS, when it first started it spreaded really fast and caused nationwide panic, SARS had a much higher fatality rate. but after SARS peaked, it disappeared without a trace in one month like it never came.


Okay, but Covirus is not the last epidemic in CN. Another kind of deadly virus may attack CN again next year, then CN cities will be lockdown again, the economy will be in chaos, million Cnese lose jobs again and may collapse like Soviet .

Nothing change, even after 17 years, u guys still dont even know what has cause Sars till now, so of course u will not know what kind of deadly virus will attack CN next year


----------



## Nasr

This is a cause for all of humanity, there is no need for anger, animosity or anything else. We are humans and we are better than what some display in their behavior. China will prevail over this adversity and we will do it together, as humans, as compassionate beings with extraordinary intelligence and determination.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Kai Liu said:


> the first thing is to go to vn and fuxk vn girls really hard, if the virus is sexual transmitted, as you beggars want to be fuxked by us and get some pennies so badly, lol...


I dont know why Mod dont ban u.but I will keep sending report when u violate forum rules.

@The Eagle @Dubious @waz that idiot violate forum rule again


----------



## striver44

Kai Liu said:


> . Your videos from some individuals proves nothing..
> 
> .


That's the power of internet. No amount of CCp great firewall can stop it. We know how commies deal with situation. Seeing is believing no sane person will actually believe the 500 or so death toll coming from CCP and its supporters mouth
Like I said. HBO should make a movie about wuhan and its CCP. That will be an Epic to watch


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225434548269223938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy




----------



## beijingwalker

Mr.NiceGuy said:


>


Debunk a week ago, post something new. Beijing has one death so far from the virus with name, age and occupation. If Beijing has a second death, the social media will know in an instant, if you guys wish this virus to be out of control in China, it'll hit your lands hard in months if not weeks or days, and I don't think you guys can handle this virus much better than we do, so, be careful what you wish for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

striver44 said:


> That's the power of internet. No amount of CCp great firewall can stop it. We know how commies deal with situation. Seeing is believing no sane person will actually believe the 500 or so death toll coming from CCP and its supporters mouth
> Like I said. HBO should make a movie about wuhan and its CCP. That will be an Epic to watch


The power of internet? Sure, to make fake shxt for low IQ diots... And HBO? Sure, together with CNN and BBC, to make low IQ idiots get a climax together... But so what? Low IQ remains low IQ, idiots remain idiots.. shithole remains shithole, nothing changes...Who cares...lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225434548269223938


That is a very bad sign!!!

The virus supposedly kills the old, the weak, the poor. The doc was young, healthy.

Why he died?


----------



## kankan326

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225434548269223938


Didn't some anti China shits say the 8 doctors were arrested? How come it is "reprimanded" now?


----------



## Paul2

*Hong Kong researchers unveil device that can detect coronavirus infections quicker than ever*

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...ong-kong-researchers-unveil-device-can-detect

Omg, that's Wen Weijia, I know the guy! He was a professor of a girl who I went to date once. She now has a GMR chemical factory now in Ningbo, and... a husband, according to her Facebook .


----------



## F-22Raptor

636 deaths, more than 31,000 cases


----------



## lcloo

This chart is based purely on mathematical projection, the outcome would not be the same. Let us hope that the fatality rate drops below 2.0% as new effective drugs become available.

The number of patients dying from new coronary pneumonia is mainly in the *elderly population*. More than 80% of deaths so far are among *people over 60 years of age*, and more than 75% of deaths have more than one underlying* chronic disease.*

*World Health Organization* states that* chronic diseases* are not passed from person to person. They are of long duration and generally slow progression. The four main types … are *cardiovascular diseases* (like *heart attacks* and *stroke*), *cancers, chronic respiratory diseases* (such as *chronic obstructed pulmonary disease* and *asthma*) and* diabetes* (10).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

lcloo said:


> This chart is based purely on mathematical projection, the outcome would not be the same. Let us hope that the fatality rate drops below 2.0% as new effective drugs become available.
> 
> The number of patients dying from new coronary pneumonia is mainly in the *elderly population*. More than 80% of deaths so far are among *people over 60 years of age*, and more than 75% of deaths have more than one underlying* chronic disease.*
> 
> *World Health Organization* states that* chronic diseases* are not passed from person to person. They are of long duration and generally slow progression. The four main types … are *cardiovascular diseases* (like *heart attacks* and *stroke*), *cancers, chronic respiratory diseases* (such as *chronic obstructed pulmonary disease* and *asthma*) and* diabetes* (10).
> 
> View attachment 603958



Fatality rate outside China could be only 1%, and 97% of total deaths happened in Hubei province, at this point, Hubei is still being overwhelmed by increasing number of patients, once Hubei province can be stablized, fatality rate can drop sharply from today's 2%.


----------



## lcloo

beijingwalker said:


> Fatality rate outside China could be only 1%, and 97% of total deaths happened in Hubei province, at this point, Hubei is still being overwhelmed by increasing number of patients, once Hubei province can be stablized, fatality rate can drop sharply from today's 2%.



Yes, the provincial statistic of Hubei is 1.3% excluding Wuhan city. Expecting significant improving situation tomorrow and days after.

截至2月6日24时，全国病死率下降至2.0%；湖北（除武汉）病死率下降至1.3%；武汉病死率下降至4.1%。显然，由于全国各地的医务人员到达了武汉，支持的力度变大，病死率开始下降。


----------



## PakFactor

Paul2 said:


> *Hong Kong researchers unveil device that can detect coronavirus infections quicker than ever*
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...ong-kong-researchers-unveil-device-can-detect
> 
> Omg, that's Wen Weijia, I know the guy! He was a professor of a girl who I went to date once. She now has a GMR chemical factory now in Ningbo, and... a husband, according to her Facebook .



Wish a had a factory, lol.



lcloo said:


> This chart is based purely on mathematical projection, the outcome would not be the same. Let us hope that the fatality rate drops below 2.0% as new effective drugs become available.
> 
> The number of patients dying from new coronary pneumonia is mainly in the *elderly population*. More than 80% of deaths so far are among *people over 60 years of age*, and more than 75% of deaths have more than one underlying* chronic disease.*
> 
> *World Health Organization* states that* chronic diseases* are not passed from person to person. They are of long duration and generally slow progression. The four main types … are *cardiovascular diseases* (like *heart attacks* and *stroke*), *cancers, chronic respiratory diseases* (such as *chronic obstructed pulmonary disease* and *asthma*) and* diabetes* (10).
> 
> View attachment 603958



If it holds at 2% fatality rate that's a good sign -- it can be manageable for short-term beyond that will become an issue as you pointed out with underlining and age factor.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/coronavirus-case-tally-31420-cases-638-deaths-2020-02-07

*Coronavirus case tally: 31,420 cases, 638 deaths*

There are now 31,420 confirmed coronavirus cases and at least 638 people have died as a result of the virus, according to the latest figures from the World Health Organization. In China, there are 31,161 confirmed cases and 636 deaths, China's National Health Commission said in its most recent update, while the U.S. has at least 12 confirmed cases, according to local and federal health officials. This coronavirus, which has been declared a public health emergency, originated in Wuhan, China, late last year and has now spread to 25 countries.


----------



## Saho

Australia and South East Asia is pretty much f*cked now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Coronavirus update 7/2/2019:
- 34,902 confirmed cases worldwide
- 27,657 suspected cases
- 724 fatalities
- 6,107 in serious/critical condition


----------



## lcloo

Update as at 10:40 AM today for China nationwide cases.

















View attachment 604073

[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tauren Paladin

724 deaths? They have to do whatever they can to contain and eradicate this virus.


----------



## beijingwalker

Tauren Paladin said:


> 724 deaths? They have to do whatever they can to contain and eradicate this virus.


99% of deaths happened in Hubei province, cause the initial outbreak quickly overwhelmed their medical resources, will come down once the situation stablizes in Hubei, the deaths outside Hubei province and outside China is very low, the fatality rate is this virus is mild.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

beijingwalker said:


> 99% of deaths happened in Hubei province, cause the initial outbreak quickly overwhelmed their medical resources, will come down once the situation stablizes in Hubei, the deaths outside Hubei province and outside China is very low, the fatality rate is this virus is mild.



Yeah. Singapore's PM just said that so far the mortality rate outside of Hubei is 0.2%, comparable to flu's 0.1%.





1:50



> The new coronavirus is similar to Sars, but with two important differences. First, the new virus is more infectious than Sars. Therefore it is harder to stop it from spreading. Second, the new virus is much less dangerous than Sars. About 10 per cent of those who caught Sars died. With the new virus, outside of Hubei province, the mortality rate is so far only 0.2 per cent. In comparison, seasonal influenza has a death rate of 0.1 per cent. So in terms of mortality, the new virus is much closer to influenza than Sars.



https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/coronavirus-pm-lee-hsien-loong-on-the-coronavirus-situation-in-singapore


----------



## Uguduwa

Mista said:


> Yeah. Singapore's PM just said that so far the mortality rate outside of Hubei is 0.2%, comparable to flu's 0.1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:50
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/coronavirus-pm-lee-hsien-loong-on-the-coronavirus-situation-in-singapore


Very admirable response from Singapore. If anything the situation in Wuhan shows the failure and fragility of CCP and the fact that Mainland China hasn't matured as a society despite the flashy infrastructure.


----------



## beijingwalker

Mista said:


> Yeah. Singapore's PM just said that so far the mortality rate outside of Hubei is 0.2%, comparable to flu's 0.1%.


It can change with time, the silver bullet is still a working vaccine though.


----------



## Mista

Uguduwa said:


> Very admirable response from Singapore. If anything the situation in Wuhan shows the failure and fragility of CCP and the fact that Mainland China hasn't matured as a society despite the flashy infrastructure.



The panic is understandable.

The biggest difference I think so far is the advocating wearing of mask.

Now in China it's considered an offence if you go out not wearing a mask.
https://www.weibo.com/2803301701/IteH1cT4T

But in Singapore the government is advocating everyone not to wear a mask unless you're unwell, because the rate of consumption is not sustainable. Healthcare workers and those who are unwell need it more. 

https://www.gov.sg/article/masking-up-how-and-when-you-should-do-it
https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/health/wuhan-virus-smooth-start-to-free-mask-distribution-islandwide


----------



## Uguduwa

Mista said:


> The panic is understandable.
> 
> The biggest difference I think so far is the advocating wearing of mask.
> 
> Now in China it's considered an offence if you go out not wearing a mask.
> https://www.weibo.com/2803301701/IteH1cT4T


I don't think it was a good idea to panic and encourage people to go to hospitals in the beginning. From the videos I saw, the hospitals were packed with seemingly healthy people. With so many people packed into small places it would spread the disease further and then it overwhelmed medical personnel and infrastructure that the people in need were denied of care.

Wearing a surgical mask doesn't protect you from the virus anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

beijingwalker said:


> It can change with time, the silver bullet is still a working vaccine though.


Even if the vaccine will be made now, there is no chance it can be deployed nation wide for any effect.


----------



## -=virus=-

First US citizen death. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/08/world/asia/coronavirus-china.html


----------



## Mista

Uguduwa said:


> I don't think it was a good idea to panic and encourage people to go to hospitals in the beginning. From the videos I saw, the hospitals were packed with seemingly healthy people. With so many people packed into small places it would spread the disease further and then it overwhelmed medical personnel and infrastructure that the people in need were denied of care.
> 
> Wearing a surgical mask doesn't protect you from the virus anyway.



It provides some level of protection, but the issue is that the rate of consumption just isn't sustainable. The Singapore government released 5 million masks to retailers and they are gone within hours. The government then release 5 million masks again for every household directly. We have a population of 5 million+ btw.

It's not sustainable. Then what happens after we run out of reserves?

In many countries masks have already run out of stock due to hoarding and unsustainable consumption. The use have to be rationed for those who need it the most; eg healthcare workers and those who are unwell. In China many healthcare institutions have already run out of supplies and some cities held up supplies meant for other cities.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...us-masks-from-hard-hit-neighbor-idUSKBN2001HK

And many of those wearing masks aren't even using them effectively anyway. My friend for example took off her mask so that she can talk to me. Or worse, some fidget their masks and touch their faces which increases the likelihood of infection.



> SINGAPORE - Singaporeans should follow doctors' advice on how best to protect themselves from the Wuhan virus, which includes not wearing a mask unless they are unwell, said Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.
> 
> "For individuals, you have to take the best advice on how best to protect yourself, and what is the best thing for us to do collectively as a community, in order to get through this safely and well," he said on Friday (Jan 31).
> 
> PM Lee also gave the assurance that there is sufficient supply of masks in Singapore.
> 
> "We have not run out; there are plenty. But if everybody wears one every day, well or not well... every day I'll need six million times three or four masks. And in that case, I will run out," he noted.
> 
> Speaking to reporters during a visit to the National Centre for Infectious Diseases, he urged Singaporeans to practise good hand hygiene, pointing out that masks can lull the wearer into a false sense of security.
> 
> "The mask gives you a false sense of security because most of the time, you don't get the virus from breathing it in," he said. "You get it from contact, and you need to take the rest of the precautions - to wash your hands, to keep yourself clean, and to know you are unwell and to stay away from crowds."



https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...masks-lull-users-into-false-sense-of-security


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsingapore%252Fcomments%252Fevzcrz%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mista said:


> The panic is understandable.
> 
> The biggest difference I think so far is the advocating wearing of mask.
> 
> Now in China it's considered an offence if you go out not wearing a mask.
> https://www.weibo.com/2803301701/IteH1cT4T
> 
> But in Singapore the government is advocating everyone not to wear a mask unless you're unwell, because the rate of consumption is not sustainable. Healthcare workers and those who are unwell need it more.
> 
> https://www.gov.sg/article/masking-up-how-and-when-you-should-do-it
> https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/health/wuhan-virus-smooth-start-to-free-mask-distribution-islandwide


The problem is that, even when u look well, no cough, no fever, but u may still affected by nCov and transmit the virus to the others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

Viva_Viet said:


> The problem is that, even when u look well, no cough, no fever, but u may still affected by nCov and transmit the virus to the others



Certainly it's better than nothing. But it's not unlimited. What happens after it runs out? What about those who really need it, like healthcare workers and those who are ill? It has already run out in many places in China.

Reusing it, or not wearing it correctly is even more dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mista said:


> Certainly it's better than nothing. But it's not unlimited. What happens after it runs out? What about those who really need it, like healthcare workers and those who are ill? It has already run out in many places in China.
> 
> Reusing it, or not wearing it correctly is even more dangerous.


Then its time to open med mask factories in ur country and start manufacturing mask.med mask is easy to make, only hard to buy the key material ( anti virus-anti bacteria layer)

U guys can not put ur lives into VN-CN med mask factories for good...or u have to buy mask wt the price is abt 10 times higher like in HK..or else u may still affected nCov even when u look well.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226050013228191745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

striver44 said:


> This is a massive damage to the Chinese economy


Massive damage indeed. We are dealing with that in our company now. I myself is stuck on the way to expo in Nuremberg, god knows how things will come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226189446963482639
One could only imagine the damage to china economy. After a slowing on economic growth and the trde war. 
Just for a second imagine shanghai and beijing stops doing economic activities .


----------



## KungFuLee

Mista said:


> The panic is understandable.
> 
> The biggest difference I think so far is the advocating wearing of mask.
> 
> Now in China it's considered an offence if you go out not wearing a mask.
> https://www.weibo.com/2803301701/IteH1cT4T
> 
> But in Singapore the government is advocating everyone not to wear a mask unless you're unwell, because the rate of consumption is not sustainable. Healthcare workers and those who are unwell need it more.
> 
> https://www.gov.sg/article/masking-up-how-and-when-you-should-do-it
> https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/health/wuhan-virus-smooth-start-to-free-mask-distribution-islandwide



I just come back from Hong Kong after the CNY celebration (if you call that a celebration) and I see a stark contrast on people wearing mask. In Hong Kong, everybody does that, which drive up the price of the mask 700 folds. My mother said we have around 2000 mask at the start of January, down to 50 a week ago. 5 people (my family + domestic helper) used 1900 mask in just 40 days......even tho Carrie Lam goes on TV saying people should not wear mask if they do not need them.

Here in Australia, I don't see people wear mask in the street at all, even though the situaion is probably the same or similar than in Hong Kong. I even walk into one of the Doctor Office today and nobody is wearing mask, they have poster put up saying you need to seek medical advice if you have been to China for the last 14 days, that's it.

I guess when it come down to. Its about the trust of the government and the trust to the medical service/system. I mean that's just the way it is. The 10 days I went back, I would say it is a lot worse than the timeI went back during the height of anti-government protest last year. It is not somewhere you want to be.



kankan326 said:


> Didn't some anti China shits say the 8 doctors were arrested? How come it is "reprimanded" now?



He was arrested......Did you see the letter he have to sign about not going to spread false rumour? Do you think the Police bring it to his home or hospital so he can sign him? 

RIP


----------



## Mista

KungFuLee said:


> I just come back from Hong Kong after the CNY celebration (if you call that a celebration) and I see a stark contrast on people wearing mask. In Hong Kong, everybody does that, which drive up the price of the mask 700 folds. My mother said we have around 2000 mask at the start of January, down to 50 a week ago. 5 people (my family + domestic helper) used 1900 mask in just 40 days......even tho Carrie Lam goes on TV saying people should not wear mask if they do not need them.
> 
> Here in Australia, I don't see people wear mask in the street at all, even though the situaion is probably the same or similar than in Hong Kong. I even walk into one of the Doctor Office today and nobody is wearing mask, they have poster put up saying you need to seek medical advice if you have been to China for the last 14 days, that's it.
> 
> I guess when it come down to. Its about the trust of the government and the trust to the medical service/system. I mean that's just the way it is. The 10 days I went back, I would say it is a lot worse than the timeI went back during the height of anti-government protest last year. It is not somewhere you want to be.



I think it's just cultural differences. In East Asia especially Japan it's very common to wear a mask, surgical or non-surgical, even during other times. 

But in other places even like Singapore, it's very weird to see someone wearing a mask. Even celebrities don't wear a mask here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mista said:


> But in other places even like Singapore, it's very weird to see someone wearing a mask. Even celebrities don't wear a mask here.


Thats why SG just transmitted nCov to 5 British citizens.
https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/amp...onavirus-cases-in-france-says-health-minister


----------



## KungFuLee

Mista said:


> I think it's just cultural differences. In East Asia especially Japan it's very common to wear a mask, surgical or non-surgical, even during other times.
> 
> But in other places even like Singapore, it's very weird to see someone wearing a mask. Even celebrities don't wear a mask here.



Not sure if I would agree on the culture issue, I see a lot of Asian here also don't wear mask. And as you said, Singaporean in general don't wear mask as well, I mean all these people are still Asian and have Asian culture. 

But I would agree Japan have a thing about wearing mask, but I thought it's just personal hygiene issue.


----------



## lcloo

A side effect of lockdowns on Chinese cities is tens or even hundreds of millions of motor vehicles will stop moving. Billions of litres of petrol will not be burnt in the combustion engines for weeks.

Countries exporting crude and refined oils will see the prices of their oil exports nose dive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

lcloo said:


> A side effect of lockdowns on Chinese cities is tens or even hundreds of millions of motor vehicles will stop moving. Billions of litres of petrol will not be burnt in the combustion engines for weeks.
> 
> Countries exporting crude and refined oils will see the prices of their oil exports nose dive.



China economy will also take a nosedive...
OPEC will do as before... Cut production and hope for Price increase...


----------



## lcloo

Data updated as at 2020-02-09 10:40AM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

I think the key number is the suspected cases, it's the indicator of where this disease will go.


----------



## kankan326

KungFuLee said:


> He was arrested......Did you see the letter he have to sign about not going to spread false rumour? Do you think the Police bring it to his home or hospital so he can sign him?
> 
> RIP


Stay in police office for a couple of hours. Sign a paper and then go home. You call that "arrested"?


----------



## KungFuLee

kankan326 said:


> Stay in police office for a couple of hours. Sign a paper and then go home. You call that "arrested"?



You do know what does that mean for an "Arrest"

If I steal something, Police come and bring me to a station and let me go in 20 minutes after serving me a CAN (Court Attendant Notice), I was still under arrest. The legal definition of arrest is the physical action of taking someone and detain them, or taking it into Police Custody, in most case, which mean going to a Police Station.

It doesn't matter how it turn out, he can be held until a court date. Or simply just sent a warning and let go. That is what happened after he was arrested. The action of taking someone to a Police station is called making an arrest.


----------



## beijingwalker

kankan326 said:


> Stay in police office for a couple of hours. Sign a paper and then go home. You call that "arrested"?



In that case I was at least being arrested twice, for taking part in brawls with my teammates during soccer matches. Reprimanded but no crimimal record though.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> In that case I was at least being arrested twice, for taking part in brawls with my teammates during soccer matches.



Yes, then you were getting arrest twice.

If they make you to go to a police station instead of you willingly walk in, that is called "Making an Arrest" 

Arrest = 逮捕, which mean taking you into custody.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Yes, then you were getting arrest twice.
> 
> If they make you to go to a police station instead of you willingly walk in, that is called "Making an Arrest"
> 
> Arrest = 逮捕, which mean taking you into custody.


In China, no one thinks I was 被逮捕， People will laugh their heads off if you call that 逮捕 in China, in your coutry, that can mean different thing, but In China, no.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> In China, no one thinks I was 被逮捕， People will laugh their heads off if you call that 逮捕 in China, in your coutry, that can mean different thing, but In China, no.



Depends on why you go to the police station. Under arrest mean you are forcibly taken to the police station, which you are not allow to leave until they finish the processing. If you are part of the brawl, then yes, you were under arrest. 

If you are invited to the Police Station as a witness to the brawl, then no, you are not under arrest. 

They don't need to process you and charge you even after you were arrested, as I said, if they make you to go to the police station, you were under arrest. Since I don't know and I don't plan on knowing what happened to you, you need to grasp the meaning yourself.


----------



## kankan326

KungFuLee said:


> You do know what does that mean for an "Arrest"
> 
> If I steal something, Police come and bring me to a station and let me go in 20 minutes after serving me a CAN (Court Attendant Notice), I was still under arrest. The legal definition of arrest is the physical action of taking someone and detain them, or taking it into Police Custody, in most case, which mean going to a Police Station.
> 
> It doesn't matter how it turn out, he can be held until a court date. Or simply just sent a warning and let go. That is what happened after he was arrested. The action of taking someone to a Police station is called making an arrest.


How do you know police "took" him to police station? More like asked him to police station. No violence, no arrest warrant, no handcuffs. Just talked with police officer.

Your definition: Go to the police office + talk with police officer= arrested


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Depends on why you go to the police station. Under arrest mean you are forcibly taken to the police station, which you are not allow to leave until they finish the processing. If you are part of the brawl, then yes, you were under arrest.
> 
> If you are invited to the Police Station as a witness to the brawl, then no, you are not under arrest.
> 
> They don't need to process you and charge you even after you were arrested, as I said, if they make you to go to the police station, you were under arrest. Since I don't know and I don't plan on knowing what happened to you, you need to grasp the meaning yourself.


The whole two teams were taken to a police station, not being invited of course, we were being reprimanded and made to apologise to each other and shake hands in the end. Still, what are we talking about is what's this being regarded in China, not in Australia, if you say we were 被逮捕了, People will literally laugh their heads off in China.


----------



## KungFuLee

kankan326 said:


> How do you police "took" him to police station? More like asked him to police station. No violence, no arrest warrant, no handcuffs. Just talked with police officer.
> 
> Your definition: Go to the police office + talk with police officer= arrested



You don't need an arrest warrant to arrest someone. Police Officer was given that warrant when they sworn in as Police Officer. Hence it was called a "Warrant Card"

Not all arrest go down fighting, most goes with the police without incident, you don't just go talk to a Police Officer, they are not some chat line you can call, if they bring him to the Police Station, whether or not he struggle or not or use handcuff or not, that in itself are making an arrest.

Lay off the TV please, actual world does not act like movie or TV series.



beijingwalker said:


> The whole two teams were taken to by police station, not being invited of course, we were being reprimanded and made to apologise to each other and shake hands in the end. Still, what are we talking about is what's this being regarded in China, not in Australia, if you say we were 被逮捕了, People will literally laugh their heads off in China.



I don't have a law Degree in Australia, I have a law degree in Hong Kong.

And by the look of it, in Hong Kong standard. Yes You were under arrest. Just because they give your a verbal warning (which is within their right to do so) and you were not charged does not mean they did not arrest you. Did they took your detail, ID card, your name and where you live. If you do, you already have 2 arrest records.

Again, I don't know and don't want to know what happen to you, but to me and the definition of getting arrest, you were under arrest. ask your local police station if you are unsure.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> And by the look of it, in Hong Kong standard. Yes You were under arrest. I have a strong suspicion that they took your detail, ID card, your name and where you live. If you do, you already have 2 arrest records.
> 
> Again, I don't know and don't want to know what happen to you, but to me and the definition of getting arrest, you were under arrest. ask your local police station if you are unsure.



We are talking about things happened in China, not Hong kong, not Australia, maybe you don't have this form of reprimand law but in China it's very common, in China , we don't believe that's arrest, it's a warning at best. it seems you don't know much about Chinese laws.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Paul2 said:


> Massive damage indeed. We are dealing with that in our company now. I myself is stuck on the way to expo in Nuremberg, god knows how things will come out.


Yeah, even companies in HK are not answering. We deal with accounts of a few companies based in HK and operations in China who are dead beat. No answer to any email requests. 



beijingwalker said:


> I think the key number is the suspected cases, it's the indicator of where this disease will go.


Suspected cases keep increasing too. I hope this doesn't drag through March-April, then all of us are in for a big economic downturn.


----------



## kankan326

KungFuLee said:


> You don't need an arrest warrant to arrest someone. Police Officer was given that warrant when they sworn in as Police Officer. Hence it was called a "Warrant Card"
> 
> Not all arrest go down fighting, most goes with the police without incident, you don't just go talk to a Police Officer, they are not some chat line you can call, if they bring him to the Police Station, whether or not he struggle or not or use handcuff or not, that in itself are making an arrest.
> 
> Lay off the TV please, actual world does not act like movie or TV series.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a law Degree in Australia, I have a law degree in Hong Kong.
> 
> And by the look of it, in Hong Kong standard. Yes You were under arrest. I have a strong suspicion that they took your detail, ID card, your name and where you live. If you do, you already have 2 arrest records.
> 
> Again, I don't know and don't want to know what happen to you, but to me and the definition of getting arrest, you were under arrest. ask your local police station if you are unsure.


Stop playing word game. You don't know how Chinese police system works. Anyone who was arrested would be recorded in police archive(案底）. Take photos, leave fingerprints.
No Chinese think this as arrest.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> We are talking about things happened in China, not Hong kong, not Australia, maybe you don't have this form of reprimand law but in China it's very common, in China , we don't believe that's arrest, it's a warning at best. it seems you don't know much about Chinese laws.



There are reprimand law in Hong Kong, usually for small stuff. What I am talking about is not law, but the definition of what constitution of an arrest. 

Again, if you are unsure, ask you Police Station, you don't need to listen to me, and it was your record, not mind, I could not care less.



kankan326 said:


> Stop playing word game. You don't know how Chinese police system works. Anyone who was arrested would be recorded in police archive(案底）. Take photos, leave fingerprints.
> No Chinese think this as arrest.



How do you have criminal record (案底) when you are not judged in the court? Since when do they streamline it so the Police can give you a criminal record? I know Chinese court system is a kangaroo court but still...…...


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> There are reprimand law in Hong Kong, usually for small stuff. What I am talking about is not law, but the definition of what constitution of an arrest.
> 
> Again, if you are unsure, ask you Police Station, you don't need to listen to me, and it was your record, not mind, I could not care less.


 If I asked them if I was being arrested, they'll laugh and tell me to get out.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> If I asked them if I was being arrested, they'll laugh and tell me to get out.



Again, that's your record, not mind, you don't want to ask them is your business.


----------



## kankan326

KungFuLee said:


> How do you have criminal record (案底) when you are not judged in the court? Since when do they streamline it so the Police can give you a criminal record? I know Chinese court system is a kangaroo court but still...…...


You don't know the differences between detention（拘留）and arrest(逮捕). It's another topic.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Again, that's your record, not mind, you don't want to ask them is your business.


LOL, so you insist that I was being arrested twice, lol, suddenly a whole bunch of people in my circle have the history of being arrested, very entertaining idea indeed.


----------



## KungFuLee

kankan326 said:


> You don't know the differences between detention（拘留）and arrest(逮捕).



umm, to arrest someone is to detain someone, i.e. putting a person in detention.

https://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/arrest

*arrest*
*1* the seizure or touching ofa person's body with a view to his detention. In many jurisdictions the fact of arrest triggers various legal protections of the person arrested, such as a right to remain silent and a right to legal advice.
*2* in Scotland a form of preliminary attachment of moveables or an account

Detention does not mean it have to be official. Technically speaking, if a Police Officer stop you (With a reason) on the side of the street and ask you question about it, it could be seen as an detainment. Hence the action when he ask you to stop in the street is an act of making an arrest. However, the officer had to have a valid reason to stop you on the street. If he hasn't and just try to ask you to stop, it would be up to you whether or not you stop. Hence that is the technicality there.

You are confused about to prosecute and to arrest.



beijingwalker said:


> LOL, so you insist that I was being arrested twice, lol, suddenly a whole bunch of people in my circle have the history of being arrested, very entertaining idea indeed.



Again, it's your life, you don't want to know for sure, that's up to you.

Do you even have any legal background to be sure you are not arrested? If I were you, I would try and find out. But hey, you do what you do eh?


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Again, it's your life, you don't want to know for sure, that's up to you.
> Do you even have any legal background to be sure you are not arrested? If I were you, I would try and find out. But hey, you do what you do eh?


lol, that can give every China a good laugh, you can ask all Chinese to do the check you recommanded.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> lol, that can give every China a good laugh, you can ask all Chinese to do the check you recommanded.



lol, your record, why would I need to ask all Chinese to do?

If you don't care, then you don't care, it is not my record you are talking about, its yours. You seems to ask for a lot of freebies. I have already provided free legal advice for you, ain't that enough?


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> lol, your record, why would I need to ask all Chinese to do?
> 
> If you don't care, then you don't care, it is not my record you are talking about, its yours. You seems to ask for a lot of freebies. I have already provided free legal advice for you, ain't that enough?


You provide a lot of entertainment , lol, that's for sure, a great number of the Chinese population had the history of being "arrested" based on your rules, fortunately Chinese laws were not written by you.


----------



## lcloo

Ang mo gao.


----------



## CIA Mole

is this thing getting better or not, i need to travel to singapore at end of Feb

and to the retards above:
google says
*“Detention* is similar to an *arrest* in that you're not free to leave. However, *detention* is not the same thing as an *arrest*. When you're *detained* by police officers, it's usually for “brief and cursory” questioning. After the questioning is over, you'll most likely be released.”


----------



## Viva_Viet

CIA Mole said:


> is this thing getting better or not, i need to travel to singapore at end of Feb
> 
> and to the retards above:
> google says
> *“Detention* is similar to an *arrest* in that you're not free to leave. However, *detention* is not the same thing as an *arrest*. When you're *detained* by police officers, it's usually for “brief and cursory” questioning. After the questioning is over, you'll most likely be released.”


Then u wanna be infected like 5 UK citizens after visiting SG ??

As what SG members here said that they still dont wear mask to reduce the risk, so I bet that Coronavirus is everywhere in Changi airport now.


----------



## CIA Mole

Viva_Viet said:


> Then u wanna be infected like 5 UK citizens after visiting SG ??
> 
> As what SG members here said that they still dont wear mask to reduce the risk, so I bet that Coronavirus is everywhere in Changi airport now.





I’m all vaccinated and never had flu and havent had cold in 7-8 years


----------



## Viva_Viet

CIA Mole said:


> I’m all vaccinated and never had flu and havent had cold in 7-8 years


why ppl find out 5 UK citizen got nCov from SG ? Cos those ppl were quarrantined for 14days after leaving SG.

So, after visiting SG, u will also be quarrantine for 14days to see if u r infected or not.

Ur trip will be quite long if someone in ur group got infected and they will start courting another 14 day quarrantine 

-----
The third person in the UK to be diagnosed with coronavirus caught it in Singapore, it is understood.

He is thought to have tested positive for the virus in Brighton before being taken to hospital in London.

The government is now telling travellers arriving in the UK from a total of nine Asian countries and territories to check for symptoms.

They are advised to stay at home and call the NHS if they are ill and have flown home in the past 14 days.

Link from bbc, seem like my country block BBC, so I cant copy link.but u can google it.


----------



## Glass

The social consequence of this virus is also horrible. 

*‘Why don’t you stay home?’ — coronavirus sparks racism fears*

https://www.ft.com/content/eeda65ea-4424-11ea-a43a-c4b328d9061c


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> You provide a lot of entertainment , lol, that's for sure, a great number of the Chinese population had the history of being "arrested" based on your rules, fortunately Chinese laws were not written by you.



Actually, it was my mistake, I should never have talk legal things to you people when you and your people have a grand knowledge of Law equal to zero. 

Again, do what ever you like, I am not going to comment on this any more.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Actually, it was my mistake, I should never have talk legal things to you people when you and your people have a grand knowledge of Law equal to zero.
> 
> Again, do what ever you like, I am not going to comment on this any more.


You don't even have common sense, but we have, I was not arrested twice in China, that's common sense in China.


----------



## Glass

*Coronavirus death toll in China surpasses SARS but new cases fall*
*https://www.trtworld.com/asia/coron...china-surpasses-sars-but-new-cases-fall-33625*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...nd-china-border-to-curb-spread-of-coronavirus
*Coronavirus: Hong Kong to quarantine travellers from mainland China, close cruise terminals*

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...navirus-shenzhen-bay-port-deserted-hong-kongs

*Coronavirus: after frantic dash to cross border on Friday, Shenzhen Bay Port deserted as Hong Kong’s 14-day mandatory quarantine measure comes into force*


Following a frantic dash to cross one of Hong Kong’s few remaining open border crossings with mainland China, traffic dropped drastically on Saturday morning as the government’s 14-day mandatory quarantine scheme took effect.

Under the scheme, locals will be confined to their homes for 14 days, while non-locals must stay at hotels or the government’s quarantine centres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

*Beijing offers $43B boost to firms fighting virus*

https://www.dailysabah.com/business/2020/02/09/beijing-offers-43b-boost-to-firms-fighting-virus


----------



## Viva_Viet

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Under the scheme, locals will be confined to their homes for 14 days, while non-locals must stay at hotels or the government’s quarantine centres


those hotels r full of corona virus already. If u have to stay there, then u will be infected for sure


----------



## lcloo

Update

Fear of unknown and fake news create fear and panic. the truth in regards to Death is that this is a just drop of water in an ocean of deaths. 

_WHO's statement dated 2018-May-24:-_
_Of the *56.9 million deaths worldwide in 2016*, more than half (54%) were due to the top 10 causes.* Ischaemic heart disease and stroke are the world’s biggest killers*, accounting for a combined 15.2 million deaths in 2016. These diseases have remained the leading causes of death globally in the last 15 years._


----------



## beijingwalker

6 consecutive drop of confirmed cases outside Hubei province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

Viva_Viet said:


> Then u wanna be infected like 5 UK citizens after visiting SG ??
> 
> As what SG members here said that they still dont wear mask to reduce the risk, so I bet that Coronavirus is everywhere in Changi airport now.



Well my ticket is booked. Singapore overall clean place right?


----------



## lcloo

Quote from Henry Kehmann:-

En ce moment difficile, pas de propagation de rumeur, pas de pseudo-expert et pas d’analyse politiquement correct.

At this difficult time, no rumour spread, no pseudo-expert and no politically correct analysis.

在这个困难的时刻，勿谣言传播，无伪专家，也勿政治上正确的分析。



CIA Mole said:


> Well my ticket is booked. Singapore overall clean place right?


The high risk area is (1) airport, (2) inside the air plane and (3) the type of (international nationalities) community that you might have close proximity with.

There is no worry while inside Singapore, the risk is low as long as you are wearing a surgical grade face mask, wash your hands often for at least 30 seconds non-stop rubbing, and avoid crowded area. Singapore overall is not a high risk area.

If you are still worry, consult your doctor for "do" and "don't" before departure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

CIA Mole said:


> Well my ticket is booked. Singapore overall clean place right?



I just came back from the airport yesterday lol.

Singapore's apparent high figures is due to rigorous tracking and testing. We started screening visitors from Wuhan since Jan 3. Thailand which is rigorous (Jan 5 started screening) has apparent high figures as well.

In SG, anyone been to Wuhan and show mild symptoms are sent for testing. All pneumonia patients went for testing as well. Many of the confirmed cases are tracked down through contact tracing, and the details are released to the public.






Most cases in SG actually show only mild symptoms.

For example one patient who recovered:


> Ms Jiang had arrived in Singapore for a holiday on Jan 21 morning, but started feeling unwell that afternoon.
> *
> She didn't think much of it till the following day when she started coughing and was running a temperature.
> 
> She went to Raffles Hospital, but since she had come from Wuhan - the epicentre of the outbreak, the hospital sent her to Tan Tock Seng Hospital's (TTSH) Emergency Department at 9pm in an ambulance.
> She was transferred to the National Centre for Infectious Diseases on Jan 23 at 1am and was immediately warded in an isolation room.*
> 
> She said: "I thought I had the common cold. I had such symptoms before, which were like the common cold."
> 
> Even after she was sent to TTSH, she said: "I didn't believe I caught the 2019-nCoV infection, I comforted myself, thinking 'it was just the typical pneumonia'."
> 
> But the following day, her worst fears were confirmed when she was told she was down with the novel coronavirus.


https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...-ms-jiang-53-talks-of-experience-in-singapore

She was showing just mild symptoms, but we immediately sent her to an emergency hospital and isolated her.

In other countries they would probably would not even test for such mild symptoms, and the infected would just fly back to China before it gets more serious. In that case, it's statically not counted.

In the African continent and Indonesia the number of confirmed cases is zero. You believe? Even countries as far as Germany/France has 10+ cases, a cruise ship has 60+ cases. Indonesia doesn't even test their citizens returning from Wuhan and they claim that 'cost is an issue'. Although I call it BS because it certainly doesn't cost that much (70K USD). Singapore can even send 10k test kits to China from our labs. 

*Indonesia says no need to test citizens evacuated from Wuhan for novel coronavirus as they are healthy*

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...indonesia-no-tests-quarantine-natuna-12401562

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Mista said:


> I just came back from the airport yesterday lol.
> 
> Singapore's apparent high figures is due to rigorous tracking and testing. We started screening visitors from Wuhan since Jan 3. Thailand which is rigorous (Jan 5 started screening) has apparent high figures as well.
> 
> In SG, anyone been to Wuhan and show mild symptoms are sent for testing. All pneumonia patients went for testing as well. Many of the confirmed cases are tracked down through contact tracing, and the details are released to the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most cases in SG actually show only mild symptoms.
> 
> For example one patient who recovered:
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...-ms-jiang-53-talks-of-experience-in-singapore
> 
> She was showing just mild symptoms, but we immediately sent her to an emergency hospital and isolated her.
> 
> In other countries they would probably would not even test for such mild symptoms, and the infected would just fly back to China before it gets more serious. In that case, it's statically not counted.
> 
> In the African continent and Indonesia the number of confirmed cases is zero. You believe? Even countries as far as Germany/France has 10+ cases, a cruise ship has 60+ cases. Indonesia doesn't even test their citizens returning from Wuhan and they claim that 'cost is an issue'. Although I call it BS because it certainly doesn't cost that much (70K USD). Singapore can even send 10k test kits to China from our labs.
> 
> *Indonesia says no need to test citizens evacuated from Wuhan for novel coronavirus as they are healthy*
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...indonesia-no-tests-quarantine-natuna-12401562



Seems Stupid but I have inform one of my friend working as a senior reporter in the most respected news paper in Indonesia. He said he will check the news.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Welcome to the joke of the century...
Asymptomatic cases are excluded... meaning if you are Positive to nCov without symptoms yet then you are NOT a confirmed case...
CCP masterclass on how to "artificially" butter the mess...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227043486089850880


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.cbsnews.com/live-update...uations-quarantine-latest-updates-2020-02-10/

*Coronavirus case confirmed in San Diego as global death toll tops 1,000*

The CDC told CBS News on Monday that an evacuee from Wuhan, China, has been diagnosed with the coronavirus, bringing the number of cases in the U.S. to 13.


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Welcome to the joke of the century...
> Asymptomatic cases are excluded... meaning if you are Positive to nCov without symptoms yet then you are NOT a confirmed case...
> CCP masterclass on how to "artificially" butter the mess...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227043486089850880



将核酸检测阳性病例分为确诊病例和无症状感染者，而不是统一称为确诊病例。黑龙江省过去没有任何症状但检测阳性的病例共有13例，8日被国家卫健委统计为无症状感染者，不再计入确诊病例。另有1例外省病例也是根据国家卫健委工作方案的调整，将病例所属地确定为患者首次发生症状的地区，绥化一例患者在海南期间即有发热症状，8日被国家卫健委核减为海南省病例。

Distorted information, it's just a subdivision, adding one Asymptomatic cases category for better monitoring. Many Asymptomatic cases emerged in China in recent days, that's a new situation needs to be specially monitored and addresed.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> 将核酸检测阳性病例分为确诊病例和无症状感染者，而不是统一称为确诊病例。黑龙江省过去没有任何症状但检测阳性的病例共有13例，8日被国家卫健委统计为无症状感染者，不再计入确诊病例。另有1例外省病例也是根据国家卫健委工作方案的调整，将病例所属地确定为患者首次发生症状的地区，绥化一例患者在海南期间即有发热症状，8日被国家卫健委核减为海南省病例。
> 
> Distorted information, it's just a subdivision, adding one Asymptomatic cases category for better monitoring. Many Asymptomatic cases emerged in China in recent days, that's a new situation needs to be specially monitored and addresed.


The Asymptomatic cases WILL NOT BE reported... In the End... it is what it is... a way to artificially lower the counts at the daily reports...
Now the Q arise is... "If we do not know the asymptomatic cases... Then can we be sure of Confirmed "Symptomatic" cases given daily?"
The Answer is unfortunately No... As we will have no Info on numbers neither the full process of cases discrimination.
No wonder the "suspected cases" declined sharply in those last days... From gaining (+)400/500 cases per day... they went minus (-) 800/1k overnight...

PS: CCP ALREADY have/maintain a subdivision count of nCov... It is not for them... never was... It is a public targeted PR move...


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> The Asymptomatic cases WILL NOT BE reported... In the End... it is what it is... a way to artificially lower the counts at the daily reports...
> Now the Q arise is... "If we do not know the asymptomatic cases... Then can we be sure of Confirmed "Symptomatic" cases given daily?"
> The Answer is unfortunately No... As we will have no Info on numbers neither the full process of cases discrimination.
> No wonder the "suspected cases" declined sharply in those last days... From gaining (+)400/500 cases per day... they went minus (-) 800/1k overnight...
> 
> PS: CCP ALREADY have/maintain a subdivision count of nCov... It is not for them... never was... It is a public targeted PR move...


If they become ill and show symptoms, they will be added to the confirmed list, otherwise they will be closely monitored, asymptomatic cases relatively very small in number and can't make any impact on the overall number of the confirmed, it's not worth it if the government tried to bring down the confirmed number cause the number will remain relatively the same, the subdivision is just for better monitoring and studying the anomalies.


----------



## PakFactor

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/live-update...uations-quarantine-latest-updates-2020-02-10/
> 
> *Coronavirus case confirmed in San Diego as global death toll tops 1,000*
> 
> The CDC told CBS News on Monday that an evacuee from Wuhan, China, has been diagnosed with the coronavirus, bringing the number of cases in the U.S. to 13.



This whole evacuation shit is stupid. It’s never a good idea to take people out of infected zones. It risks spreading the disease similar to how some nurses got infected and spread it from their. 

The way this disease spread so fast is beyond belief — I think this 1st time our generation is witnessing this of a spread this fast


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> If they become ill and show symptoms, they will be added to the confirmed list, otherwise they will be closely monitored, asymptomatic cases relatively very small in number and can't make any impact on the overall number of the confirmed, it's not worth it if the government tried to bring down the confirmed number cause the number will remain relatively the same, the subdivision is just for better monitoring and studying the anomalies.


Then the "Confirmed list" Hold NO USE anymore... If Positive to nCov doesn't make you "Confirmed" then all of it is a waste of time...
Anyway... If you can't see that is a PR move to decrease the numbers and therefore decrease public tension/fear...
so be it...
And I let you meditate on the sharp daily increase (+400/500 cases) of Confirmed cases that went overnight to (-800/1k)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Then the "Confirmed list" Hold NO USE anymore... If Positive to nCov doesn't make you "Confirmed" then all of it is a waste of time...
> Anyway... If you can't see that is a PR move to decrease the numbers and therefore decrease public tension/fear...
> so be it...
> And I let you meditate on the sharp daily increase (+400/500 cases) of Confirmed cases that went overnight to (-800/1k)...


The number of asyptomatic is very small, won't make any impact on the overal confirmed number at all, it's just for better understanding how this virus develops, very few people get tested when they are perfectly healthy. If China tries to bring down the number, lying can be a much easier way to do it. it's just logically not worth it to do a trick like this.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> The number of asyptomatic is very small, won't make any impact on the overal confirmed number at all, it's just for better understanding how this virus develops, very few people get tested when they are perfectly healthy. If China tries to bring down the number, lying can be a much easier way to do it. it's just logically not worth it to do a trick like this.


Asymptomatic cases WILL NOT BE REPORTED, so pls stop this (but it's a small numbers)... Since we will NOT KNOW...
But if we take into account those last days when it comes to confirmed cases... and see that sharp drop out of nowhere... We CAN'T say asymptomatic cases are low...
AND the main carriers outside of China WERE asymptomatic cases in the first place...

As for lying about numbers... please keep that to the dumb one next door... Your own ppl are not even buying it... What do you think... That Chinese "Internet" is blocking foreigners to check in? Come on... Ofc the GOv can lie about it... After all THERE IS NO OTHER ENTITY TO COLLABORATE/CHECK THE NUMBERS... WHO/US/EU were blocked to do so since day 1...


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Asymptomatic cases WILL NOT BE REPORTED, so pls stop this (but it's a small numbers)... Since we will NOT KNOW...
> But if we take into account those last days when it comes to confirmed cases... and see that sharp drop out of nowhere... We CAN'T say asymptomatic cases are low...
> AND the main carriers outside of China WERE asymptomatic cases in the first place...
> 
> As for lying about numbers... please keep that to the dumb one next door... Your own ppl are not even buying it... What do you think... That Chinese "Internet" is blocking foreigners to check in? Come on... Ofc the GOv can lie about it... After all THERE IS NO OTHER ENTITY TO COLLABORATE/CHECK THE NUMBERS... WHO/US/EU were blocked to do so since day 1...


There are a large number of the virus cases going undetected, that's for sure, cause most of this virus cases are mild and self limiting, many infected didn't go to the hospital and recovered at home after a week or so, and even for those showing symptoms are not all tested by now. we never deny this fact, but asympomatic cases are very small, would you go for a test while you are perfectly healthy? Hubei is being overwhelmed right now and dosen't have enough resources to test healthy population.
There are more cases than officially reported, that's a consensue both in China and abroad. But China tries to count out a few asympomatic cases to make the number look better is simply not true.


----------



## PakFactor

HannibalBarca said:


> Then the "Confirmed list" Hold NO USE anymore... If Positive to nCov doesn't make you "Confirmed" then all of it is a waste of time...
> Anyway... If you can't see that is a PR move to decrease the numbers and therefore decrease public tension/fear...
> so be it...
> And I let you meditate on the sharp daily increase (+400/500 cases) of Confirmed cases that went overnight to (-800/1k)...



I really appreciate your effort in managing this and updating it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> There are a large number of the virus cases going undetected, that's for sure, cause most of this virus cases are mild and self limiting, many infected didn't go to the hospital and recovered at home after a week or so, and even for those showing symptoms are not all tested by now. we never deny this fact, but asympomatic cases are very small, would you go for a test while you are perfectly healthy? Hubei is being overwhelmed right now and dosen't have enough resources to test healthy population.
> There are more cases than officially reported, that's a consensue both in China and abroad. But China tries to count out a few of asympomatic cases to make the number look better is simply not true.



We are not talking about Healthy ppl going to check for nCov...
Asymptomatic means ppl who ARE POSITIVE to nCov (no symptome yet)... And who are Positive? ppl Who ALREADY checked at the Hospital... since if they don't have medical proof of their contamination, they wouldn't be in any subdivision in the first place...
*This isn't an issue to accept healthy ppl to check or not at the Hospital*... it's ABOUT publishing the results of ALREADY positive cases... Not suspected... not healthy one... POSITIVE CASES... with NO Symptoms YET...
Asymptomatic cases ARE either at home in self containment or at Quarantine Facilities... Therefore they are Treated AS "WAITING for Symptomes for Hospitalisation/Home Self medication)


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> We are not talking about Healthy ppl going to check for nCov...
> Asymptomatic means ppl who ARE POSITIVE to nCov... And who are Positive? ppl Who ALREADY checked at the Hospital... since if they don't have medical proof of their contamination, they wouldn't be in any subdivision in the first place...
> This isn't an issue to accept healthy ppl to check or not at the Hospital... it's ABOUT publishing the results of ALREADY positive cases... Not suspected... not healthy one... POSITIVE CASES... with NO Symptoms YET...
> Asymptomatic cases ARE either at home in self containment or at Quarantine Facilities... Therefore they are Treated AS "WAITING for Symptomes for Hospitalisation/Home Self medication)


How do you think they can be found positive? frome testing, why people get tested? mostly because they are sick, a very few cases of asympomatic cases don't make any changes in overall confirmed number, but it's worth to have a subdivision group which those few isolated cases can be better monitored and studied. there can be a chance that someone may be test positive but never show symptoms in their whole life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> How do you think they can be found positive? frome testing, why people get tested? mostly because they are sick, a very few cases of asympomatic cases don't make any changes in overall confirmed number, but it's worth to have a subdivision group which those few isolated cases can be better monitored and studied. there can be a chance that someone may be test positive but never show symptoms in their whole life.


The issue right now is "Case Discrimination"... This isn't about testing someone or not... This isn't what the Gov said... They DID NOT limit the testing of ppl... it's only about ALREADY positive cases...

ANY Chinese CAN get tested for nCov at a facility, whatever being totally healthy or not... They will not be Blocked... so that is not the topic here.

You can have subdivisions... China ALREADY have it... China already is making the distinction... the Health services is ALREADY making the distinction... What we see/read right now is China "TAKING OUT" a part of results TO THE PUBLIC...
In the End I do not care if they want to call it Confirmed cases or not... We just want the Number, Call it Asymptomatic cases... But They should Publish it... Even if it's few hundreds per day or a dozens, it doesn't matter...

The Whole issue is China "Keeping" a data to herself... That's the problem...


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> The Whole issue is China "Keeping" a data to herself... That's the problem...



That's your own opinion, WHO and other international medical agencies think otherwise.


----------



## lcloo

Update

This is difficult time. No fake news, no rumours, no pseudo experts, and no so called "politically correct analysis".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

This can be a turning point, the coming days are the most important to find it's future trend.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> That's your own opinion, WHO and other international medical agencies think otherwise.



You just saw that China is holding the Asymptomatic cases data number right in front of your eyes...and you are saying "But X said no"...
Can you at least stop diverting the subject when you are cornered?

Can't you just say... "Yes China is indeed holding such data, and maybe they will release it later on" or own the fact that China did do it , but you don't care...
I mean guys... It's not like you don't know that the gov kept that mess for a month...till they couldn't handle it... I mean... you know that ppl can check your Social media right? and read what you guys write/think about this mess?


----------



## beijingwalker

Rolf Hilgenfeld, a German coronavirus research expert and professor at Lubeck University, brought two inhibitors developed for Sars-CoV to China to test their effects on the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).

In an interview with CMG, he said that the experiments on 2019-nCov will be carried out on mice, and toxicological experiments will be carried out to eliminate other side effects that may be caused by the drugs. Finally, mass production will be possible only through clinical trials.

*The coronavirus is self-limiting. After a period of time, when enough people produce antibodies, the continuous spread of the virus can be restricted, thus ending the spread of the epidemic*, he said.



HannibalBarca said:


> You just saw that China is holding the Asymptomatic cases data number right in front of your eyes...and you are saying "But X said no"...
> Can you at least stop diverting the subject when you are cornered?
> 
> Can't you just say... "Yes China is indeed holding such data, and maybe they will release it later on" or own the fact that China did do it , but you don't care...
> I mean guys... It's not like you don't know that the gov kept that mess for a month...till they couldn't handle it... I mean... you know that ppl can check your Social media right? and read what you guys write/think about this mess?


I just say the common sense that this number is very small which won't make any impact on overal confirmed cases, as for if China hold this number only to herself, you can ask WHO for confrimation if the number is shared or not, I also admit that vast number of virus carriers are not being tested so the true cases can be much larger. China just did what she has to do, the result will be in the future to see. Do you think your government can do better than China when facing the same situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> Rolf Hilgenfeld, a German coronavirus research expert and professor at Lubeck University, brought two inhibitors developed for Sars-CoV to China to test their effects on the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> 
> In an interview with CMG, he said that the experiments on 2019-nCov will be carried out on mice, and toxicological experiments will be carried out to eliminate other side effects that may be caused by the drugs. Finally, mass production will be possible only through clinical trials.
> 
> *The coronavirus is self-limiting. After a period of time, when enough people produce antibodies, the continuous spread of the virus can be restricted, thus ending the spread of the epidemic*, he said.
> 
> 
> I just say the common sense that this number is very small which won't make any impact on overal confirmed cases, as for if China hold this number only to herself, you can ask WHO for confrimation if the number is shared or not, I also admit that vast number of virus carriers are not being tested so the true cases can be much larger. China just did what she has to do, the result will be in the future to see. Do you think your government can do better than China when facing the same situation?



Whatever one way or another we will get the final numbers... like SARS back in the days...
As for whatever my gov can or cannot... We wouldn't "perfectly" know ... till we get to that point...
But if we check the numbers like taking Beds per 1k... France is at 6/1k while China is at 4.5/1k.
France Health care syst is ahead of China.
Hygen norms/controls are way higher than China.
The pop is way smaller, Less Dense urbanization... Therefore less mvt/spread.
The numbers/extent of the mess wouldn't have been hidden for a month...
and so on...

So, Yes, France would have done a good enough job.


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Whatever one way or another we will get the final numbers... like SARS back in the days...
> As for whatever my gov can or cannot... We wouldn't "perfectly" know ... till we get to that point...
> But if we check the numbers like taking Beds per 1k... France is at 6/1k while China is at 4.5/1k.
> France Health care syst is ahead of China.
> Hygen norms/controls are way higher than China.
> The pop is way smaller, Less Dense urbanization... Therefore less mvt/spread.
> The numbers/extent of the mess wouldn't have been hidden for a month...
> and so on...
> 
> So, Yes, France would have done a good enough job.


It can be true, some will do better than China and some will do worse, China just did what she has to do with her share of resources, WHO knows that and made duly comment already. It's always easy to point fingers at other without put oneself in the same shoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> It can be true, some will do better than China and some will do worse, China just did what she has to do with her share of resources, WHO knows that and made duly comment already. It's always easy to point fingers at other without put oneself in the same shoes.


Correct... But pointing out mistakes is also an healthy way of improving...
China DID make Mistakes that no STATE should ever do... like Delaying the extent of the mess... Refusing Help... etc... That's the behavior of Countries of another age... not from one who is the second richest country on earth...
You know that...and most of Chinese know that and many are finally talking about it... let's hope that after this mess, The Gov will be held accountable to never do that ever again...

The Head of State MUST be held accountable... that's what Leaders do... Take responsibilities from the group even if he is not directly linked to it... and not putting it on some last level scapegoat... and call it a day...


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Correct... But pointing out mistakes is also an healthy way of improving...
> China DID make Mistakes that no STATE should ever do... like Delaying the extent of the mess... Refusing Help... etc... That's the behavior of Countries of another age... not from one who is the second richest country on earth...
> You know that...and most of Chinese know that and many are finally talking about it... let's hope that after this mess, The Gov will be held accountable to never do that ever again...
> 
> The Head of State MUST be held accountable... that's what Leaders do... Take responsibilities from the group even if he is not directly linked to it... and not putting it on some last level scapegoat... and call it a day...


China has 1.4 billion people and new unknown disease and symptoms pop up every single day, if China close down a city for every new unknown disease China will be forever on lockdown, new virus need time for people to study and confirm, every responsible government will take a careful approach on them, again it's easier for people to point fingers, they are most likely won't do better if they are in the same situation.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> China has 1.4 billion people and new unknown disease and symptoms pop up every single day, if China close down a city for every new unknown disease China will be forever on lockdown, new virus need time for people to study and confirm, every responsible government will take a careful approach on them, again it's easier for people to point fingers, they are most likely won't do better if they are in the same situation.


This isn't China first "Virus mess"... She did the same in the previous ones...
So yes... Pointing fingers need to be done as long as X or Y country keep doing the same thing over and over...
Officials who hide the truth to keep their seat clean... Shutting the voices of Doctors who warned it... Minimizing the mess in hope to control the PR... and so on...

Do not make your Gov action as "It happens no big deal"... No Your Gov MADE MISTAKES. Period.
Why I even bother speaking about it... Your netizens are doing a better job than me in pointing fingers at the gov... When I read them... My words are way nicer...

Anyway.


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> This isn't China first "Virus mess"... She did the same in the previous ones...
> So yes... Pointing fingers need to be done as long as X or Y country keep doing the same thing over and over...
> Officials who hide the truth to keep their seat clean... Shutting the voices of Doctors who warned it... Minimizing the mess in hope to control the PR... and so on...
> 
> Do not make your Gov action as "It happens no big deal"... No Your Gov MADE MISTAKES. Period.
> Why I even bother speaking about it... Your netizens are doing a better job than me in pointing fingers at the gov... When I read them... My words are way nicer...
> 
> Anyway.


We don't expect any government can be perfect in dealing sutiations like this without making any mistakes, US also has trouble controlling it ravaging flu in US now and many said the government made mistakes just like Chinese netizens criticizing the Chinese government did. I never said everything is perfect, I just pointed out it's easier for you to point fingers at others without putting yourself in the same shoes.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> US also has trouble controlling it ravaging flu in US now .



You guys have trouble every year with Influenza wildly ravaging China and killing between 84,000 to 92,000 people...and you do nothing. Your vaccination rate is only 2% while ours is 44%. If that number of people died in the US there would be National Outrage. That's why we have such a higher vaccination rate than you.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You guys have trouble every year with Influenza wildly ravaging China and killing between 84,000 to 92,000 people...and you do nothing. Your vaccination rate is only 2% while ours is 44%. If that number of people died in the US there would be National Outrage.


I don't know your figure, but we have a trouble doesn't mean you don't have a trouble, all things can be discussed.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> I don't know your figure, but we have a trouble doesn't mean you don't have a trouble, all things can be discussed.



It means the world has trouble...especially China. Your obsession with just the US numbers is bizarre.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It means the world has trouble...especially China. Your obsession with just the US numbers is bizarre.


I have only obsession with China which I admit, US has a lot of bad press on China that's why sometime I have posts involving US.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> I have only obsession with China which I admit, US has a lot of bad press on China that's why sometime I have posts involving US.



650,000 people die of the flu every year and you are obsessing about a few in the US.


I think the whole world is posting bad stories about the Coronavirus. It isn't a US monopoly.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 650,000 people die of the flu every year and you are obsessing about a few in the US.


How many posts I posted on that makes you think I m obsessing with it? Probably fewer than your posts on coronavirus.


----------



## lcloo

Update on provinces and cities in China.

Inside Hubei province










At provincial level


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Wuhan woman 'deliberately SPITS at her neighbours' doorknobs' as her building is ravaged by coronavirus*

*Security footage captures the woman's suspicious behaviour on Saturday*
*More than 30 people had been diagnosed with the disease in her complex*
*Some patients were in quarantine at their homes when her act was caught*
*It is unclear if she was infected and police have launched an investigation *
*China ordered Wuhan to quarantine all confirmed and potential patients *
*The virus has killed at least 910 people and infected over 40,640 globally *
By TRACY YOU FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 10:20 GMT, 10 February 2020 | UPDATED: 10:23 GMT, 10 February 2020






+12
Surveillance footage released by Chinese news outlet Kan Kan shows the woman in Wuhan repeatedly looking around while walking in a corridor at nearly 10pm at a residential complex






+She has been accused of deliberately spitting at her neighbours' door handles after her building was quarantined. It remains unclear if she was infected with the new coronavirus

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...eighbours-doorknobs-coronavirus-outbreak.html


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

We are all going to die.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...g-family-get-virus-after-hotpot-meal-12413460

*Nine members of Hong Kong family get virus after 'hotpot meal': Officials*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://nypost.com/2020/02/11/expert-warns-coronavirus-could-infect-60-of-worlds-population/amp/
*Expert warns coronavirus could infect 60% of world’s population*


----------



## HannibalBarca

Only few you said @beijingwalker 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227417243987914753


----------



## lcloo

Update

Are we seeing light at the end of tunnel?


----------



## HannibalBarca

lcloo said:


> Update
> 
> Are we seeing light at the end of tunnel?
> 
> View attachment 605043
> View attachment 605044
> View attachment 605045
> View attachment 605046


Well... when you remove Asymptomatic cases... ofc you see the light... doesn't mean it's the natural light...
But hey... Serious cases are skyrocketing and death rate the same... But whatever... the light is here...


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... when you remove Asymptomatic cases... ofc you see the light... doesn't mean it's the natural light...
> But hey... Serious cases are skyrocketing and death rate the same... But whatever... the light is here...


You can also say that the cured cases are skyrocketing, they are all from the natural development of the cases accumulated in the past, as for the fall of the confirmed and suspects, that's also a natural decline, the asympomatical cases are very few cause healthy people rarely get tested when even not every sympomatic patient patient is able to be tested so far, if you like to see how big the number of asympomatical cases, pay attention to next 3 days if they number of confirmed skyrocket after they become sympomatic and being added to the confrimed, the medium incubation periond is 3 days.
Having said that, I agree the real number is far large than the confirmed cases, cause many mild cases didn't go to the hospital and get tested, they just stay at home and recovered by themselves.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/12/c_138777062.htm

*Tibet discharges only coronavirus patient*

*



*
_The cured patient (L) receives a bouquet from medical staff at the Third People's Hospital of Tibet, in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 12, 2020. The only patient infected with the novel coronavirus in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region was discharged from hospital after an 18-day treatment Wednesday afternoon. (Xinhua/Chogo)_



> LHASA, Feb. 12 (Xinhua) -- The only patient infected with the novel coronavirus in northwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region was discharged from hospital after an 18-day treatment Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> The patient, 34, is from the city of Suizhou, Hubei, the hardest-hit province. He traveled from the city of Wuhan, Hubei, to Lhasa, capital of Tibet by train from Jan. 22 to 24.
> 
> On the evening of Jan. 25, the traveler developed symptoms of cough and fever, and later went to the designated medical institution in the region and was hospitalized.
> 
> He was confirmed to be infected with the new virus on Jan. 29 and was also the first and only confirmed case in the region.
> 
> "When I learned that I was a confirmed case, I felt great stress and was very upset. The medical staff gave me meticulous care. I sincerely thank the doctors, nurses and the Tibetan people," the patient said.
> 
> "After receiving treatment, the patient's temperature has returned to normal for 14 days, and two nucleic acid tests had negative results," said Puncog Zhaxi, president of the Third People's Hospital of Tibet.
> 
> "In accordance with the country's latest novel coronavirus pneumonia diagnosis and treatment scheme and consultation of an expert team, the patient has met the standard of cured and can be discharged from hospital," Puncog Zhaxi said.
> 
> As of Tuesday, Tibet hasn't reported any new or suspected cases or deaths caused by the virus for the 13th consecutive day.
> 
> On Feb. 8, 32 close contacts of the region's only confirmed patient had been released from isolation for medical observation.


----------



## Uguduwa

Sri Lanka's only patient (Chinese tourist) is also cured but I think not officially discharged yet.


----------



## KungFuLee

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... when you remove Asymptomatic cases... ofc you see the light... doesn't mean it's the natural light...
> But hey... Serious cases are skyrocketing and death rate the same... But whatever... the light is here...



What I cannot discern is that, that number is, first of all, could be fake, as discuss before the number look too neat and good if you plot it in a graph, and it never looks good in real outbreak, it jump up and down as case were deter and discover some days apart.

Set aside this, what worry people the most is that most of these "heavy Hitting" city was already in full quarantine since 23 January, with the last city Quarantined since 28th January, then you have lockdown and such, but yet, we see 2-3000 new case everyday come out of somewhere. I mean if they are indeed quarantine, that mean there are no interaction between people within those city. And since the incubation period of this virus is 10-14 days, so by the end of 14 days, anyone who are sick should be already identify and isolated and anyone that are sick would not have a chance to infect other. That is how quarantine works.....But today is 12 February, 20th days after Wuhan Quarantine, yet we see how many? 2200 new case today, where are all those infected people come from?


----------



## Uguduwa

Some worrying news from Philippines

*59 contacts of confirmed coronavirus cases in PH show flu-like symptoms*

https://www.cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/2/12/59-coronavirus-case-contacts-flu-like-symptoms.html


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> During his presidential election campaign, Trump has promised to prevent both Iran and North Korea from becoming nuclear states, should he become President.
> 
> _*Trump likens North Korea talks to 'beautiful game of chess'*
> 
> 05:01 January 16, 2020
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump said Wednesday he views the on-again, off-again nuclear talks with North Korea as a "beautiful game of chess."
> 
> He continued: "It's all a very, very beautiful game of chess, or game of poker, or -- I can't use the word checkers because it's far greater than any checker game that I've ever seen, but it's a very beautiful mosaic."
> 
> Trump appeared to describe North Korea and China as players in the game in which the U.S. ultimately seeks to dismantle Pyongyang's nuclear weapons program.
> 
> As North Korea's biggest ally and trading partner, China is seen as having considerable influence over Pyongyang's decisions.
> 
> https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200116000300325
> http://archive.ph/B57ss _​
> He first demonstrated to its domestic audience, during the entire year of 2019 that to deal with North Korea, diplomacy was inappropriate. First with the fruitless February Hanoi summit, then again with the October Stockholm talks. Both a total waste of time and credibility.
> 
> Therefore, the use of a new way of approach, that should finally bring North Korea to its knees. And finally impose the Libyan deal (dismantlement of all nuclear facilities and weapons first before any sanction relief).
> 
> It will be known as the Trump's three strikes strategy.
> 
> This new way of approach introduced by Trump on the start of January 2020, with the assassination of Iran's top general, Qassem Soleimani was intended to intimidate North Korea, showing that the U.S. would not hesitate to conduct *decapitation operation* as previously threathened repeatedly in past years.
> 
> Then the second move of Trump was to strike at the soft belly of the North Korean behemoth.
> 
> _*North Korea Depends Heavily on Chinese Tourists*
> 
> December 16, 2019 13:28
> 
> North Korea has narrowly avoided economic collapse amid international sanctions thanks to tourists from China.
> 
> Statistics Korea on Friday said the North's economy shrank an estimated 4.1 percent in 2018, the biggest fall since 1997.
> 
> In 2018, North Korea's GDP stood at W35.9 trillion, a mere 1/53 of South Korea's W1,898.45 trillion (US$1=W1,174).
> 
> Due to the sanctions, North Korea's total trade amounted to just US$2.84 billion last year, about half of 2016's $5.55 billion or a mere 1/401 of South Korea's $1.14 trillion.
> 
> North Korea's exports plunged to a record-low $243 million, down a whopping 86.3 percent on-year.
> 
> But the nation managed to avoid the worst thanks to tourism from China. Back in July, North Korea's State General Bureau of Tourist Guidance told China's Xinhua News Agency that 200,000 foreigners visited North Korea last year, 90 percent of them Chinese.
> 
> And this year, the number of Chinese visitors to North Korea is estimated at over 1 million.
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/12/16/2019121601925.html
> http://archive.ph/SJwfd _​
> China's tourists are what prevented last year North Korea from an economic collapse.
> 
> Could this aim be achieved by Trump?
> 
> _*North Korea's Foreign Reserves Running out*
> 
> January 29, 2020 11:18
> 
> North Korea's foreign exchange reserves are dwindling rapidly in the wake of international sanctions, which could lead to an economic crisis that will send prices and the foreign exchange rate soaring, the Bank of Korea here predicted.
> 
> In a report on Tuesday, the BOK said North Korea's U.S. dollar reserves were estimated between US$3.01 billion and $6.63 billion as of 2014.
> 
> But now they are shrinking. Moon Sung-min of the BOK said. "At the initial stage, foreign exchange reserves held to keep the value of a currency begin to shrink. Then there's a middle stage where part of foreign reserves held for trade and financial transactions take a dive, and at the final stage they run dry."
> 
> The North Korean economy still seems to be at the initial stage, but according to various studies, North Korea's foreign reserves have shrunk by $2 billion a year since sanctions were imposed in 2017, so there is the possibility that all of them will run out around the end of this year.
> 
> "If the exchange rate and prices soar in North Korea, then it's a sign of dollar reserves running dry," Moon said. "In this case, North Korea could face a situation similar to a financial crisis."
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/29/2020012901695.html
> http://archive.ph/RPk19 _​
> As a case study purpose, if Trump did really unleashed it's biowarfare on China, then today's North Korea total isolation from its last economic lifeline is very likely to end tragically for Pyongyang, should the outbreak last for more than a year!
> 
> _*North Korea Halts Trade with China Amid Coronavirus Fears*
> 
> January 30, 2020 10:28
> 
> North Korea has suspended trade with China and its consulates there stopped issuing visas Tuesday amid the rapid spread of coronavirus.
> 
> Trade with China is virtually the nation's sole economic lifeline, which suggests how desperate it is to prevent the outbreak from spreading through North Korea, which lacks medical facilities and supplies to deal with any epidemic.
> 
> All cargo traffic from the Chinese border town of Dandong to Sinuiju has been blocked since Tuesday. Radio Free Asia quoted a source in North Pyongan Province as saying the customs checkpoints have not officially closed but are letting no cargo trucks through.
> 
> A source in the Chinese city of Shenyang told RFA that the North Korean Consulate there put up a notice on Monday that it would not issue visas.
> 
> Earlier, the nation banned all Chinese tourists and made it mandatory for all foreigners arriving via China to be kept in quarantine for a month and undergo health checks.
> 
> North Korea has a poor epidemic control system that could collapse if its quarantine seals are broken, a former Unification Ministry official here said.
> 
> The North Korean state media are stressing the need every day to block the spread of the new virus under any circumstances.
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/30/2020013001172.html
> http://archive.ph/FfRXD _​
> In this case, Trump could proceed with he's third strike, or the finishing move: dictating an unconditional surrender 'a la Vietnamese Doi Moi' to Pyongyang.
> 
> But this of course is too early to be confirmed. Time only will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.
> 
> It means yellow alert, orange and red is for the most severe. See the latest alert. But is is true that there is always some component of Charlie Hebdo in French media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/5LXEO/fab68f1f27e7882e3fa90504eada05d6e7bf6173.jpg ; https://archive.ph/5LXEO/3c0c22bf07d9ccd6a56fe97e1fb85460a2b926e8/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6dh6yke.jpg
> ▲ 1. Orange alert in Savoie.
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unjustly blaming the bad habit of southerners for eating bats etc, while praising alleged self-proclamed superior _good, civilized_ practice of eating industrial farm product is now exposed!
> 
> Indeed, the novel coronavirus has only a low 2 per cent mortality rate in the outbreak so far, while the industrial western farm-induced epidemic outbreak of bird flu is the most deadly to humans, with record mortality rate of more than 50 per cent in cases.
> 
> And this was known as industrial farm inject so much vaccines , on the poor animals, only to prevent any outbreak that results from the high concentration of animals, that their immune systems are totally destroyed!
> 
> Worse, this lower immunity is transmitted to humans that consume industrial meat!
> 
> Therefore during the 2002 SARS outbreak, the people with the best immune system were those that consumed the least industrial meat! The more they consume bush meat, the more the natural resistance of the immune system.
> 
> Probable cases of SARS by country and region, 1 November 2002 – 31 July 2003
> 
> 1. *Canada*: Cases: 251; Deaths: 44; Fatality: 18 %
> 
> 2. *Hong Kong*: Cases: 1,755; Deaths: 299; Fatality: 17 %
> 
> 3. *Singapore*: Cases: 238; Deaths: 33; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 4. *Philippines*: Cases: 14; Deaths: 2; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 5. *Taiwan*: Cases: 346; Deaths: 37; Fatality: 11 %
> 
> 6. *Vietnam*: Cases: 63; Deaths: 5; Fatality: 8 %
> 
> 7. *China*: Cases: 5,328; Deaths: 349 ; Fatality: 6.6 %
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> *New: Today first reported death case outside China!*
> 
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus has become a severe international epidemic.
> As of today at noon Beijing time, 2nd February 2020, a total of 14'557 people in 25 countries have been diagnosed.
> 
> Within China: 14'402 confirmed cases, 304 deaths
> Outside China: 155 cases were diagnosed in 24 countries, 1 death
> 
> As of 2nd February 2020, at 12 pm Beijing Time:
> 
> 20 in Japan
> 19 in Thailand
> 18 in Singapore
> 15 in South Korea
> 12 in Australia
> 10 cases in Taiwan
> 8 in Malaysia
> 8 in the United States
> 8 in Germany
> 7 in Vietnam
> 6 in France
> 5 in the United Arab Emirates
> 4 in Canada
> 2 in the Philippines, 1 death First death reported
> 2 in the UK
> 2 in Italy
> 2 in Russia
> 1 in Finland
> 1 in Sweden
> 1 in India
> 1 in Nepal
> 1 in Cambodia
> 1 in Sri Lanka
> 1 case in Spain
> 
> https://tw.news.appledaily.com/life/20200202/2MM7EYMYQJFEYIJWQ3TXINVXTE/
> http://archive.is/2HvyV






Viva_Viet said:


> Okay, but Covirus is not the last epidemic in CN. Another kind of deadly virus may attack CN again next year, then CN cities will be lockdown again, the economy will be in chaos, million Cnese lose jobs again and may collapse like Soviet .
> 
> Nothing change, even after 17 years, u guys still dont even know what has cause Sars till now, so of course u will not know what kind of deadly virus will attack CN next year




*More smoking gun*


In June 2019, following a surge in bookings following the March DPRK-USA summit in Hanoi, a Vietnamese travel agency has entered into a deal with the Korea International Travel Company (KITC) to charter flights direct from Vietnam to Pyongyang.

And...by August 2019 , Ba Ria-Vung Tau Province killed around 10,500 chickens infected with the H5N6 bird flu virus to try and prevent further outbreaks.

Today, 11th February 2020, Vietnam culls 30,000 poultry to stem a bird flu outbreak!


_*Tourists to enjoy non-stop flights to North Korea from June*

March 29, 2019 

A Vietnamese travel agency and a North Korean counterpart will jointly organize tours from Vietnam to North Korea via charter flights.

Hanoitourist and the Korea International Travel Company (KITC) Thursday signed a memorandum of understanding at the North Korean booth at the Vietnam International Tourism Mart (VITM) held March 27-30 in Hanoi.

Le Hong Thai, deputy director of Hanoitourist, said both parties are working on promoting tours to North Korea via charter flights.

Tourists will soon be able to fly from directly to Pyongyang in about 4 hours, instead of taking a 3-hour flight to Beijing and then an hour flight from Beijing to Pyongyang.

"The transfers were inconvenient for our customers. If the charter route proves convenient, the number of passengers will increase.

"We expect we will fly the first charter flight in June. The price of the tour will remain the same - less than VND30 million ($1,300) for a 5-day trip but the flying hours will be shortened," Thai said.

The North Korean tour is one of Hanoitourist’s three new products introduced at the VITM this year.

It is also one of the most heavily discounted tours and popular with fair goers at the booth of another Vietnamese travel firm HanoiRedtours. Currently, the company's 5-day trip to North Korea costs VND26.9 million ($1,160), a 40 percent discount, with Air China being the carrier and tourists having to transit in China.

Nguyen Cong Hoan, director of HanoiRedtours, said that the price is the result of negotiations between three parties, including KITC, to bring more opportunities for tourists to explore what is said to be one of the most mysterious countries in the world.

According to North Korean government regulations, all tourists are required to purchase tours and cannot travel on their own.

Vietnam's tour bookings to North Korea show noticeable surges following the second Trump-Kim summit in Hanoi in late February, according to many travel agencies including HanoiRedtours and Saigontourist.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200212...flights-to-north-korea-from-june-3901781.html
http://archive.ph/jmaBH#selection-711.1-757.204 ​_
_*Vietnam culls 30,000 poultry to stem bird flu outbreak*

February 11, 2020 

About 30,000 poultry have been slaughtered across Hanoi and north-central Thanh Hoa Province following bird flu infection.

Over 23,000 ducks and chickens in Thanh Hoa and about 6,800 ducks in Hanoi had been infected with the influenza A virus subtype H5N6 (A/H5N6), said Nguyen Ngoc Son, head of Hanoi’s Veterinary Department on Monday.

The outbreak was discovered about a week ago among a flock of ducks raised by Nguyen Ngoc Son in Hanoi’s Chuong My District, from where it spread to the flocks of three other families in the area.

Chuong My authorities have since destroyed the ducks, halted the transportation of poultry in and out of the area, and disinfected and vaccinated all poultry in the district, said Son. Those who noticed symptoms such as swelling or lack of appetite among the poultry they raise must report to authorities promptly, he added.

In Thanh Hoa, the infected poultry belonged to 10 families in Nong Cong and Quang Xuong Districts.

This is not Vietnam’s first outbreak of this particular bird flu strain. Last August, Ba Ria-Vung Tau Province killed around 10,500 chickens infected with the H5N6 bird flu virus to try and prevent further outbreaks.

The H5N6 virus is capable of poultry-to-human transmission and is potentially fatal. It spreads through contact with faeces or other bodily fluids from infected poultry.

Earlier this month, the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development called on localities nationwide to step up preventive measures against bird flu outbreaks in response to recent reports by the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE) stating outbreaks were discovered in 11 countries and territories this year.

Vietnam has also seen avian flu outbreaks in Quang Ninh Province near Hanoi and Nghe An Province which neighbors Thanh Hoa this year, the ministry noted.

Bird flu has killed at least 65 people in Vietnam since it first occurred in 2003, then one of the highest fatality rates in the world. No human deaths have been reported in the last two years, but occasional outbreaks have led to thousands of birds being killed.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200212...oultry-to-stem-bird-flu-outbreak-4053456.html 
http://archive.ph/a9mjM​_
Conclusion, no Vietnamese tourists can come to North Korea to replace the missing Chinese tourists due to the coronavirus outbreak.

The catastrophic loss in revenue might soon get from bad to worse for North Korea.

@Viva_Viet, what is going on in Vietnam? Seems that China is no the only one to be targeted. 

At this rate, it is no difficult to predict that the next country where an outbreak could start, might be the next trade partner and supporter of North Korea, by order of importance.

Let us all see if Moscow becomes the next center of an epidemic, by this summer...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227741314911031296


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

CHN Bamboo said:


> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/12/c_138777062.htm
> 
> *Tibet discharges only coronavirus patient*
> 
> *
> View attachment 605124
> *
> _The cured patient (L) receives a bouquet from medical staff at the Third People's Hospital of Tibet, in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 12, 2020. The only patient infected with the novel coronavirus in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region was discharged from hospital after an 18-day treatment Wednesday afternoon. (Xinhua/Chogo)_



wait what ? china have cure of the virus ? how ? and whats the cure ? do WHO knows about cure ? no one is sharing that whats the treatment is giving for cure.. can someone explain plz..


----------



## Glass

*Turkey to export coronavirus diagnostic kit, health minister says*
ANADOLU AGENCY
ANKARA
Published12.02.202019:39




IHA Photo
Adiagnostic kit developed by Turkey to identify coronavirus cases will be sold abroad, Turkey's health minister said on Wednesday.

"It is also planned as a commercial kit and will be sold abroad," Fahrettin Koca told reporters in parliament, underlining that the team who developed the kit had focused on cutting down the time needed for diagnosis.

"The goal was to reduce the time to between 60-75 minutes. It would probably be 75 minutes," he said.

He stressed that the diagnosis time for the previous kit had been between 90 minutes to 120 and the diagnosis kits for coronavirus in Germany, France and the U.K. do not give results before three hours.

*No cases in Turkey*

"No coronavirus patient has been confirmed in the country (Turkey) so far and the risk is lower now," he said, adding that all possible precautions had been taken to prevent the disease from entering the country.

He cited Turkey's use of thermal cameras at its airports and its quarantine system it instituted before the World Health Organization's (WHO) proposal, as well as its prevention of the entry of live animals and similar products from abroad.

The death toll in China from the coronavirus outbreak has risen to 1,114, according to the country's National Health Commission.

Authorities said 44,653 confirmed cases have been reported, while in the last 24 hours, 97 people have died and more than 2,000 new cases have been detected.

The virus has spread to more than 20 other countries including the U.S., U.K., Singapore, France, Russia, Spain, and India.

Many countries, including Turkey, have evacuated their citizens from the city of Wuhan – the epicenter of the virus – and other affected areas of China, placing them in quarantine medical monitoring.

The WHO has declared the outbreak an international health emergency.



https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/2...ronavirus-diagnostic-kit-health-minister-says


----------



## KungFuLee

Ra's al Ghul said:


> wait what ? china have cure of the virus ? how ? and whats the cure ? do WHO knows about cure ? no one is sharing that whats the treatment is giving for cure.. can someone explain plz..



It's not cure, basically, it is the virus that has run its course. 

Basically, if a virus enter a human body long time enough, your body will be able to adapt and make antibody to fight it. That's goes for every virus, however, depends on the strength and what it affect, your body may not last that long to produce enough antibodies to fight the virus off, and if that is the case, you die. But if you can treat your symptom while your body adjust, you are then "cured" because of the antibody in your body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

HannibalBarca said:


> Well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227741314911031296



Well that doctor only died on Friday and he was one of the first to contract it. Tens of thousands have contracted it since then so unfortunately the numbers are going to start getting bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well that doctor only died on Friday and he was one of the first to contract it. Tens of thousands have contracted it since then so unfortunately the numbers are going to start getting bad.


Waiting for the NAtional update... but they are late again...
Let's see if they are using the newly "Way of reporting" or sticking to only "Lab tested cases".
But things aren't going well... More District/Town are getting lockdown right now...

Let's hope they finally throw once and for all the true numbers...


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *More smoking gun*
> 
> 
> In June 2019, following a surge in bookings following the March DPRK-USA summit in Hanoi, a Vietnamese travel agency has entered into a deal with the Korea International Travel Company (KITC) to charter flights direct from Vietnam to Pyongyang.
> 
> And...by August 2019 , Ba Ria-Vung Tau Province killed around 10,500 chickens infected with the H5N6 bird flu virus to try and prevent further outbreaks.
> 
> Today, 11th February 2020, Vietnam culls 30,000 poultry to stem a bird flu outbreak!
> 
> 
> _*Tourists to enjoy non-stop flights to North Korea from June*
> 
> March 29, 2019
> 
> A Vietnamese travel agency and a North Korean counterpart will jointly organize tours from Vietnam to North Korea via charter flights.
> 
> Hanoitourist and the Korea International Travel Company (KITC) Thursday signed a memorandum of understanding at the North Korean booth at the Vietnam International Tourism Mart (VITM) held March 27-30 in Hanoi.
> 
> Le Hong Thai, deputy director of Hanoitourist, said both parties are working on promoting tours to North Korea via charter flights.
> 
> Tourists will soon be able to fly from directly to Pyongyang in about 4 hours, instead of taking a 3-hour flight to Beijing and then an hour flight from Beijing to Pyongyang.
> 
> "The transfers were inconvenient for our customers. If the charter route proves convenient, the number of passengers will increase.
> 
> "We expect we will fly the first charter flight in June. The price of the tour will remain the same - less than VND30 million ($1,300) for a 5-day trip but the flying hours will be shortened," Thai said.
> 
> The North Korean tour is one of Hanoitourist’s three new products introduced at the VITM this year.
> 
> It is also one of the most heavily discounted tours and popular with fair goers at the booth of another Vietnamese travel firm HanoiRedtours. Currently, the company's 5-day trip to North Korea costs VND26.9 million ($1,160), a 40 percent discount, with Air China being the carrier and tourists having to transit in China.
> 
> Nguyen Cong Hoan, director of HanoiRedtours, said that the price is the result of negotiations between three parties, including KITC, to bring more opportunities for tourists to explore what is said to be one of the most mysterious countries in the world.
> 
> According to North Korean government regulations, all tourists are required to purchase tours and cannot travel on their own.
> 
> Vietnam's tour bookings to North Korea show noticeable surges following the second Trump-Kim summit in Hanoi in late February, according to many travel agencies including HanoiRedtours and Saigontourist.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200212...flights-to-north-korea-from-june-3901781.html
> http://archive.ph/jmaBH#selection-711.1-757.204 _​
> _*Vietnam culls 30,000 poultry to stem bird flu outbreak*
> 
> February 11, 2020
> 
> About 30,000 poultry have been slaughtered across Hanoi and north-central Thanh Hoa Province following bird flu infection.
> 
> Over 23,000 ducks and chickens in Thanh Hoa and about 6,800 ducks in Hanoi had been infected with the influenza A virus subtype H5N6 (A/H5N6), said Nguyen Ngoc Son, head of Hanoi’s Veterinary Department on Monday.
> 
> The outbreak was discovered about a week ago among a flock of ducks raised by Nguyen Ngoc Son in Hanoi’s Chuong My District, from where it spread to the flocks of three other families in the area.
> 
> Chuong My authorities have since destroyed the ducks, halted the transportation of poultry in and out of the area, and disinfected and vaccinated all poultry in the district, said Son. Those who noticed symptoms such as swelling or lack of appetite among the poultry they raise must report to authorities promptly, he added.
> 
> In Thanh Hoa, the infected poultry belonged to 10 families in Nong Cong and Quang Xuong Districts.
> 
> This is not Vietnam’s first outbreak of this particular bird flu strain. Last August, Ba Ria-Vung Tau Province killed around 10,500 chickens infected with the H5N6 bird flu virus to try and prevent further outbreaks.
> 
> The H5N6 virus is capable of poultry-to-human transmission and is potentially fatal. It spreads through contact with faeces or other bodily fluids from infected poultry.
> 
> Earlier this month, the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development called on localities nationwide to step up preventive measures against bird flu outbreaks in response to recent reports by the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE) stating outbreaks were discovered in 11 countries and territories this year.
> 
> Vietnam has also seen avian flu outbreaks in Quang Ninh Province near Hanoi and Nghe An Province which neighbors Thanh Hoa this year, the ministry noted.
> 
> Bird flu has killed at least 65 people in Vietnam since it first occurred in 2003, then one of the highest fatality rates in the world. No human deaths have been reported in the last two years, but occasional outbreaks have led to thousands of birds being killed.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200212...oultry-to-stem-bird-flu-outbreak-4053456.html
> http://archive.ph/a9mjM_​
> Conclusion, no Vietnamese tourists can come to North Korea to replace the missing Chinese tourists due to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> The catastrophic loss in revenue might soon get from bad to worse for North Korea.
> 
> @Viva_Viet, what is going on in Vietnam? Seems that China is no the only one to be targeted.
> 
> At this rate, it is no difficult to predict that the next country where an outbreak could start, might be the next trade partner and supporter of North Korea, by order of importance.
> 
> Let us all see if Moscow becomes the next center of an epidemic, by this summer...


Yeah.this time the epidemic happened in CN, but we dont know who will be the next target.

We are infectious while we still feel well, we dont know when the virus make us sick.Everything is just suddently happen....


----------



## KungFuLee

HannibalBarca said:


> Waiting for the NAtional update... but they are late again...
> Let's see if they are using the newly "Way of reporting" or sticking to only "Lab tested cases".
> But things aren't going well... More District/Town are getting lockdown right now...
> 
> Let's hope they finally throw once and for all the true numbers...



National Update is out

New Case jumped ~14,000
New Death jumed ~200

Now it's 59493 confirm infected. 1357 dead.


----------



## HannibalBarca

KungFuLee said:


> National Update is out
> 
> New Case jumped ~14,000
> New Death jumed ~200
> 
> Now it's 59493 confirm infected. 1357 dead.



No that's Hubei report.
National (everything else except Hubei) report is 2 hours late.


----------



## KungFuLee

HannibalBarca said:


> No that's Hubei report.
> National (everything else except Hubei) report is 2 hours late.



Oh...

Maybe they need a new way to fix up the number, now they have to report clinical confirmed case as well


----------



## HannibalBarca

KungFuLee said:


> Oh...
> 
> Maybe they need a new way to fix up the number, now they have to report clinical confirmed case as well


That's the surprise, let's see if they use the new report or only restraint it to Hubei.

---------------------

Well...Well...Well...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227777126922948608


----------



## 8888888888888

The outbreak started in that city so it will get will the fallout, getting other cities affected just means the officials screwed up.


----------



## HannibalBarca

8888888888888 said:


> The outbreak started in that city so it will get will the fallout, getting other cities affected just means the officials screwed up.


Let's hope it doesn't end up being worse or similar than the epicenter.
But with More Towns/District being newly lockdown, like Zhangwan District in Shiyan today... ppl can only assume that things aren't going well.


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Fears 'death crows' are feasting on coronavirus corpses as thousands swarm over Wuhan*
In Chinese culture crows often symbolise bad luck and death, and eerie footage from inside Wuhan has sparked fears the birds are feasting on the corpses of people who died of coronavirus










CLICK TO PLAY
CHINA: FLOCK OF CROWS SWARMS ROAD IN XINING CITY


Sign up to FREE daily email alerts from Daily Star - Daily News
We will use your email address only for sending you newsletters. Please see ourPrivacy Noticefor details of your data protection rights
Thousands of crows have been spotted flying above coronavirus-hit Wuhan, sparking online fears the birds are feasting on the corpses of the dead.

Footage believed to have been taken by Wuhan residents from inside the Chinese city appears to show a large group of crows eerily flying around the empty streets.

p:nth-of-type(2)","widgetOptions":{"ids":["AR_2"],"template":"DailyStar"},"hideOnSensitiveArticle":true,"relativePos":"after","additionalClass":"mid-article-widget","name":"outbrainMidArticleSlot","placement":"Mid-Article","type":"outbrainMidArticleSlot"}" data-outbrain-placeholder="" data-response-start="4500.12000000001" data-type="outbrain" style="background: transparent; border: 0px; margin-bottom: 23px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline;">
PROMOTED STORY



Hitachi Is Helping to Make the World Smarter, Safer, & Healthier(Hitachi Social Innovation)

The black birds can be seen swarming Wusi Road in the Chengxi District of Wuhan before resting on the road and pecking at the road beneath them.

In a separate clip, a massive swarm of the dark creatures have been snapped in Xining City, prompting Chinese social media users to speculate as to why they are in the province.

Some believe the crows are "looking for dead bodies" to eat while others have said the birds may be "feeding on particulates" from the "clouds of human remain ash falling to the ground."

There is no strong evidence to support the theory that crows have been looking for dead bodies. The fears have arisen partly because the crow is seen as a symbol of death in Chinese culture.






Some believe the crows are "looking for dead bodies" (Image: Twitter)
Wuhan resident filmed 'spitting on door handles' amid coronavirus outbreak
Sharing the footage to Twitter a user said: "Wuhan people noticed there have been lots of crows flying around the city, quite frightening.

"They are probably looking for dead bodies... looking to feed".

Another wildly claimed: *"Crows are there to carry the souls of the dead to their final resting place".

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/fears-death-crows-feasting-bodies-21473926*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Study shows that 2019-ncov is more contagious than previously estimated. The fatality rate of elderly men is the highest.

---
*
Epidemiological and clinical features of the 2019 novel coronavirus outbreak in China*

Methods:



> All 2019-nCoV infected patients reported to Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention up to 26 January 2020 were included for analysis.
> 
> Disease and death incidence were compared between demographic groups and baseline conditions.
> 
> Case fatality rates (CFRs) and the basic reproductive number R0 was estimated with a transmission model.



Results:



> As of 26 January 2020, a total of 8866 patients including 4021 (45.35%) laboratory confirmed patients were reported from 30 provinces.
> 
> Nearly half of the patients were aged 50 years or older (47.7%).
> 
> There was a clear gender difference in incidence with 0.31 (male) vs. 0.27 (female) per 100,000 people (P<0.001).
> 
> The median incubation period was 4.75 (interquartile range: 3.0-7.2) days.
> 
> About 25.5%, 69.9% and 4.5% patients were diagnosed with severe pneumonia, mild pneumonia,
> and non-pneumonia, respectively.
> 
> *The overall CFR was estimated be 3.06% (95% CI 2.02-4.59%)*, but male patients, ≥60 years old, baseline diagnosis of severe pneumonia and delay in diagnosis were associated with substantially elevated CFR.
> 
> *The R0 was estimated to be 3.77 (95% CI 3.51-4.05)*, ranging 2.23-4.82 in sensitivity analyses varying the incubation and infectious periods.



Conclusions:



> *Compared with SARS-CoV, 2019-nCoV had comparable transmissibility and lower CFR.*
> 
> Our findings based on individual-level surveillance data emphasize the importance of early detection of elderly patients, particularly males, before symptoms progress to severe pneumonia.



Some discussion about R0:



> Our estimate for R0, 3.77, is higher than recently published estimates.
> 
> An estimate of R0=2.0 based on 425 early reported patients is likely an underestimation given the serious delay in case confirmation during the early phase.
> 
> Another estimate of R0=2.7 was also based on surveillance data, but the methodology was different.
> 
> Our method considers right censoring of infections who might not have developed symptoms by the end of the study period, which is important given the ongoing increasing trend of the epidemic.
> 
> In addition, our analysis distinguished patients living and diagnosed within Wuhan from those Wuhan residents who were diagnosed outside Wuhan, a major source of exporting the disease to other parts of China.
> 
> The transmissibility of 2019-nCoV is comparable to that of SARS-CoV in the range of 2.9-3.324 and much higher than that of MERS-CoV.
> 
> Both 2019-nCoV and SARS-CoV resulted from occasional spill-over from non-specific intermediate host mammals, whereas MERS-CoV has a clear and constant animal reservoir.



CFR:



> *We estimated the overall adjusted CFR to be 3.06% for the 2019-nCoV, which is lower than those of SARS-CoV (9.2%) and MERS-CoV (34.4%).*
> 
> The limited number of discharges so far has impeded the use of any advanced method such as the competing risk model for estimating CFR.
> 
> We restricted our analyses to patients with symptom onset at least 10 days before 26 January 2020 to reduce bias from unresolved final clinical outcomes.
> 
> However, another serious source of bias is under-detection and under-reporting of mild cases especially those without pneumonia (4.5% in our data), which in turn could have substantially inflated the overall CFR estimate.
> 
> Therefore, our estimate should be treated as an *upper bound*.
> 
> The shortened delay from symptom onset to diagnosis over the epidemic course might have helped reducing CFR.
> 
> Early diagnosis of elderly patients, especially males, with fever or respiratory symptoms before they progress to severe pneumonia is thus an important target for preventing fatal outcomes.




Full Text: https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.10.20021675v1.full.pdf




Ra's al Ghul said:


> wait what ? china have cure of the virus ? how ? and whats the cure ? do WHO knows about cure ? no one is sharing that whats the treatment is giving for cure.. can someone explain plz..



Everyone who makes a full recovery and is discharged from the hospital is said to have been 'cured'. At least this is always the case in Chinese news.

I guess they don't know the difference between cure and recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

*Turkish Cargo airlifts medical aid to China’s Guangzhou*
*More than 1,100 people have lost their lives so far due to coronavirus outbreak in China*
Izzet Taskiran |12.02.2020




FILE PHOTO


ISTANBUL

Turkish Cargo on Wednesday airlifted humanitarian and medical aid to the southern city of Guangzhou in China where at least 1,114 people have lost their lives so far due to the coronavirus outbreak, according to the figures announced by the country’s National Health Commission on Wednesday.

The aids include medical supplies such as medicine, medical mask, disposable gloves and disinfection bottles, according to a statement by the Turkish Airlines.

The virus is said to have been transmitted to humans from animals, particularly bats.

It has spread to more than 20 other countries including the U.S., U.K., Singapore, France, Russia, Spain, and India.

Many countries, including Turkey, have evacuated their citizens from the city of Wuhan – the epicenter of the virus – and other affected areas of China, placing them in quarantine medical monitoring.

The World Health Organization has declared the outbreak an international health emergency.

* Writing by Sibel Morrow

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkish-cargo-airlifts-medical-aid-to-china-s-guangzhou/1732406

*Coronavirus: Death toll in China surges to 1,362*
*Officials fired in Hubei province as cases continue to rise*
Riyaz ul Khaliq |13.02.2020








ANKARA 

New cases and deaths in Hubei, the Chinese province where coronavirus emerged last December, has pushed the national death toll above 1,350.

According to the latest figures released by China's National Health Commission, as many as 242 deaths were recorded in Hubei on Wednesday.

The commission data, as reported by Chinese TV network CGTN, also showed a huge increase in the number of cases, with 14,840 people diagnosed with the virus. Total cases in the province have now reached 48,206, pushing the number to nearly 60,000 nationwide.

Of the total deaths so far -- 1,362 -- two have been recorded outside mainland China -- one in Hong Kong and one in the Philippines.

The surge in deaths and the huge jump in new cases have prompted political changes in China. The Communist Party of China (CPC) relieved Jiang Chaoliang, CPC secretary in Hubei, of his duties, and appointed Shanghai mayor Ying Yong in his place.

Meanwhile, Chinese President Xi Jinping ordered the deployment of 2,600 additional medical personnel from the armed forces to Wuhan. At least 1,400 of them will reach the city on Thursday, according to the Xinhua News Agency.

Some 4,000 members of China’s armed forces personnel are already in the town looking after the delivery of medical and other essential supplies to the people.

Two new hospitals have also been constructed in a record 10 days’ time to treat patients.

The virus is said to have been transmitted to humans from animals, particularly bats. In less than two months, it has spread to more than 20 other countries including the U.S., U.K., Singapore, France, Russia, Spain and India.

Many states, including Turkey, have evacuated their citizens from affected areas of China, placing them in isolated medical care.

The World Health Organization has declared the outbreak an international health emergency.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/coronavirus-death-toll-in-china-surges-to-1-362/1732862


----------



## Mista

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's hope it doesn't end up being worse or similar than the epicenter.
> But with More Towns/District being newly lockdown, like Zhangwan District in Shiyan today... ppl can only assume that things aren't going well.



I think the Chinese government outside of Hubei is just overreacting.


----------



## lcloo

Mista said:


> I think the Chinese government outside of Hubei is just overreacting.


Fake news, rumours, mis-information and being unfamiliar to new virus spread fears and panic, and thus people act irrationally.

Truth is in China the published annual mortality rate is 7.11 per thousand, or around *9,800,000* Chinese citizens die of various deceases and traffic accidents every year, or *no less than 26,000 people died everyday* mainly due to chronic deceases other than Covid-19.


----------



## Mista

lcloo said:


> Fake news, rumours, mis-information and being unfamiliar to new virus spread fears and panic, and thus people act irrationally.
> 
> Truth is in China the published annual mortality rate is 7.11 per thousand, or around *9,800,000* Chinese citizens die of various deceases and traffic accidents every year, or *no less than 26,000 people died everyday* mainly due to chronic deceases other than Covid-19.



Exactly, I wrote the exact same thing on another forum as well. 260K people die of traffic accident in China every year, or 700 people everyday. Should we start banning cars? Maybe this locking down of cities actually saved more people from traffic fatalities than the virus itself.

The cost of locking down of multiple cities outside of Hubei is too high and simply isn't sustainable to carry on for months. I think it's an overreaction due to previous underreaction. 矫枉过正。

It's not just monetary cost we're talking about but many other unknown social cost (including lives) as well, due to the butterfly effect.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mista said:


> Exactly, I wrote the exact same thing on another forum as well. 260K people die of traffic accident in China every year, or 700 people everyday. Should we start banning cars? Maybe this locking down of cities actually saved more people from traffic fatalities than the virus itself.
> 
> The cost of locking down of multiple cities outside of Hubei is too high and simply isn't sustainable to carry on for months. I think it's an overreaction due to previous underreaction. 矫枉过正。
> 
> It's not just monetary cost we're talking about but many other unknown social cost (including lives) as well, due to the butterfly effect.


You guys are basing your "Opinion" on a void "Data"...
You guys are behaving as if the Entire Pop was already tested for nCov and that ONLY those 60K are positive...
You guys are acknowledging Chinese data as "Truth"...

As we saw today... None of that is...

As for the usual... But the flu killed X thousands... Car accident killed Y thousands...
That is typical "Whataboutism"... And will stay as such...

nCov is "Novel"... That's the main "preoccupation"... That unknown is why authorities are taking it serious...
At least One thing I shall say about China... is they do understand it... and I applaud their "Reactions"... The majority of Other countries would not have done it... because of Saying similar to yours... "The flu killed more...so why wasting money/manpower to curb it..."

---------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227951785073090566

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227947305157959681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227944692328869888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227937471549386758

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227816393745281024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*



*

*Health ministry reports first death related to COVID-19 in Japan*
KYODO, STAFF REPORT

The health ministry announced Thursday that a Japanese woman in her 80s who tested positive for COVID-19 has died, the first death in Japan related to the novel coronavirus.

Heath minister Katsunobu Kato said the woman was confirmed to have been infected after death. Kato added that she has no relation to Hubei province in China where the virus outbreak originated.

According to NHK, the woman was diagnosed with pneumonia Feb. 1. She died Thursday after her condition had deteriorated Wednesday.

Other media reports say that the authorities are still investigating the circumstances of her death and the COVID-19 infection. She was not a passenger of the Diamond Princess cruise ship that is currently quarantined in Yokohama.

Source: https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/02/13/national/science-health/health-ministry-reports-first-death-related-covid-19-japan/


----------



## striver44

The number of people starving inside the lockdown cities maybe outnumbered the one died of he virus.
Who knows.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

Apparently the blood of those who have recovered has been effective in fighting the virus among those in critical condition and their condition have improved significantly after 12-24 hours of treatment. 

http://www.bjnews.com.cn/finance/2020/02/13/689058.html
http://www.chinanews.com/sh/2020/02-14/9090534.shtml





Blood donation request among those who recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Mista said:


> Apparently the blood of those who have recovered has been effective in fighting the virus among those in critical condition and their condition have improved significantly after 12-24 hours of treatment.
> 
> http://www.bjnews.com.cn/finance/2020/02/13/689058.html
> http://www.chinanews.com/sh/2020/02-14/9090534.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood donation request among those who recovered.



Blood serum of the recovered patient can be used to manufacture vaccine, that is a known fact, it was called "convalescent plasma serums",. However, it take a lot of blood to make a tiny amount of vaccine which make it impossible or at least economically unfeasible to do so, they may do it for the top leader (Xi will get it for sure if such vaccine were made) but I doubt they will help other people, I mean other people that got sick.

And if they are at the late stage of development, they can't use them anyway.


----------



## 8888888888888

CHN Bamboo said:


> *
> View attachment 605533
> *
> 
> *Health ministry reports first death related to COVID-19 in Japan*
> KYODO, STAFF REPORT
> 
> The health ministry announced Thursday that a Japanese woman in her 80s who tested positive for COVID-19 has died, the first death in Japan related to the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Heath minister Katsunobu Kato said the woman was confirmed to have been infected after death. Kato added that she has no relation to Hubei province in China where the virus outbreak originated.
> 
> According to NHK, the woman was diagnosed with pneumonia Feb. 1. She died Thursday after her condition had deteriorated Wednesday.
> 
> Other media reports say that the authorities are still investigating the circumstances of her death and the COVID-19 infection. She was not a passenger of the Diamond Princess cruise ship that is currently quarantined in Yokohama.
> 
> Source: https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/02/13/national/science-health/health-ministry-reports-first-death-related-covid-19-japan/


Must be from one of those Japanese that return from Wuhan earlier and than they self contained themselves at home.


----------



## HannibalBarca

A Japanese surgeon is Positive to nCov and in serious condition as of February 13...
That Surgeon was ill in January 31... but showed up at work from February 3 to 5...

He had a window of contamination for around 14-20 days...

Can't imagine how many got it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

HannibalBarca said:


> A Japanese surgeon is Positive to nCov and in serious condition as of February 13...
> That Surgeon was ill in January 31... but showed up at work from February 3 to 5...
> 
> He had a window of contamination for around 14-20 days...
> 
> Can't imagine how many got it...


How old is he?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Uguduwa said:


> How old is he?


They didn't say.
But we could assume at least more than 35-40.


----------



## lcloo

Update


----------



## CHN Bamboo

8888888888888 said:


> Must be from one of those Japanese that return from Wuhan earlier and than they self contained themselves at home.



She isn't one of those, otherwise, the Ministry of Health would not have said so.



> 13日に肺炎が悪化して亡くなり、新型コロナウイルスへの感染が確認された神奈川県の80代女性が、新たに「陽性」が判明した東京都のタクシー運転手の70代男性の義理の母であることが関係者への取材でわかった。今のところこの2人に接点があったかなどについてはわかっていない。
> 
> 厚労省は女性の湖北省や浙江省への渡航歴は「なし」としている。


来自雅虎上的一则新闻。
厚生劳动省认为该女性没有赴湖北、浙江的经历。
看起来是本地感染的病例，而且有说法是她为另一个确诊患者法理上的母亲(mother in law)。


----------



## Viet

It appears to me China can’t stop the virus. That will have grave consequences. The economy will come to standstill. Has anybody seen Xi Jingping on the TV? He looks like Adolf Hitler in the last days.
Time for every country to brace for hard landing.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Viet said:


> It appears China can’t stop the virus. The economy will come to standstill.
> Time for every country to brace for hard landing.



Just hope that the landing spot isn't Vietnam.


----------



## Viet

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Just hope that the landing spot isn't Vietnam.


Vietnam has the first village to be completely locked down.





a control checkpoint for the new coronavirus disease in Son Loi Commune, Binh Xuyen District, Vinh Phuc. Photo by VnExpress/Dinh Nguyen.


----------



## Indos

Viet said:


> Vietnam has the first village to be completely locked down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a control checkpoint for the new coronavirus disease in Son Loi Commune, Binh Xuyen District, Vinh Phuc. Photo by VnExpress/Dinh Nguyen.



Your F 1 race maybe will be cancelled


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> Your F 1 race maybe will be cancelled


That will be a huge blow for us when canceled. I think the race “to be or not to be” will decided in March. As of yet, we will go ahead.


----------



## Glass

*China reports 121 more deaths, 5,090 new cases as WHO expert says coronavirus may affect two-thirds of world population*
DAILY SABAH WITH WIRES
ISTANBUL
Published14.02.202008:34
Updated14.02.202011:44




Workers in protective suits are seen at a checkpoint for registration and body temperature measurement, at an entrance to a residential compound in Wuhan, Feb. 13, 2020. (Reuters Photo)
China on Friday reported another sharp rise in the number of people infected with the coronavirus, as the death toll neared 1,400.

The National Health Commission said 121 more people had died and there were 5,090 new confirmed cases.

The number of reported cases has been rising more quickly after the hardest-hit province changed its method of counting them Thursday. There are now 63,851 confirmed cases in mainland China, of which 1,380 have died.

Hubei province is now including cases based on a physician's diagnosis and before they have been confirmed by lab tests. Of the 5,090 new cases, 3,095 fell into that category.

The acceleration in the number of cases does not necessarily represent a sudden surge in new infections of the virus that causes COVID-19 as much as a revised methodology.

"I suspect but can't be certain that the underlying trend is still downwards," said Paul Hunter, a professor of health protection at the University of East Anglia in England. "It almost certainly does not mean that there has been a resurgence of the epidemic overnight."

China's Health Commission has said that the change was aimed at identifying suspected cases in which the patient has pneumonia so they can be treated more quickly and reduce the likelihood of more serious illness or death.

Experts also saw it as a reflection of a chaotic crush of people seeking treatment and the struggle to keep up with a backlog of untested samples in Hubei province and its capital city, Wuhan, where the disease first surfaced in December.

"Clearly in Wuhan, the health system is under extreme pressure and so the first priority has to be the patient," said Mark Woolhouse, a professor of infectious disease epidemiology at the University of Edinburgh.

Elsewhere, Japan confirmed another case, a Japanese man in his 70s, a day after it reported its first death from the virus. Japan now has 252 confirmed cases, including 218 from a cruise ship that has been quarantined in Yokohama.

More than 560 cases have been confirmed outside mainland China and three deaths, one each in the Philippines and Hong Kong and now a Japanese woman in her 80s. Health officials are investigating how she got infected.

In an unprecedented attempt to contain the disease, the Chinese government has placed the hardest-hit cities – home to more than 60 million – under lockdown. People are restricted from entering or leaving the cities, and in many places can only leave their homes or residential complexes for shopping and other daily needs.



https://www.dailysabah.com/asia/202...rus-may-affect-two-thirds-of-world-population


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228351793819783168


----------



## Uguduwa

IMO we should treat this as just another strain of flu and relax these extreme measures. More people would die by overburdening hospitals and stressing the economy. I've read somewhere that hospitals have no more capacity to treat people who are suffering from other conditions in Wuhan. Any effort to contain it is futile anyway because it's too late to take action and by some estimates 2/3 of the world population would potentially be infected regardless of containment efforts. Also the mortality rate is most likely exaggerated as people suffering from mild symptoms are probably not even aware that they carry the virus so the number of infected is under reported.


----------



## Glass

*Turkey to export coronavirus detection kits giving faster results*
DAILY SABAH
ISTANBUL
Published14.02.202018:07




Burcu Öner (C) speaks to reporters as she leaves the hospital where she has been under quarantine, Ankara, Feb. 14, 2020. (DHA Photo)
As countries scramble to contain the threat from the coronavirus outbreak, Turkey announced Friday that a new locally made detection kit that offers faster results would be exported.

Health Minister Fahrettin Koca, speaking to reporters in the capital Ankara on Friday, said the kit was developed based on data provided by the World Health Organization (WHO) and that Kyrgyzstan had already placed an order for 10,000. Uzbekistan has also placed orders, the minister said, with "four other countries wanting the kit."

The kit detects the virus faster than its counterparts, Koca said. "We used other kits that give results within a period that can extend from four hours to 24 hours. This kit gives results between 90 minutes and 120 minutes. We are currently working on further decreasing this period," he said. The minister noted that a locally made kit was important for the comfort of the patient and faster treatment. "It helps not to keep patients waiting too long and initiate proper treatment as soon as possible," he noted.

The kit was introduced in Turkey last week and has an accuracy rate of 99.6%, according to the minister.

*Quarantine ends for evacuees*

A 14-day quarantine for 42 people who were evacuated by Turkey from Wuhan, the coronavirus' epicenter in China, also ended Friday. Evacuees – including six Azerbaijani, three Georgian and one Albanian national – left the Zekai Tahir Burak Hospital in Ankara. The disused hospital was allocated for evacuees who were airlifted from China earlier this month. Koca noted that Turkey was the only country to carry out such a comprehensive operation and a proper quarantine. "We devoted a hospital solely for the quarantine, used a special plane converted into an air ambulance for the evacuation and dispatched health care personnel to ensure the health of evacuees," Koca noted. He said the hospital would remain empty after the end of the quarantine and would be exclusively used for possible future cases requiring quarantine.

On other measures against the coronavirus, Koca said Turkey was well prepared to handle any outbreak, reminding reporters that thermal screening at airports had been implemented long before the WHO advised countries to introduce measures. He said they had also distributed leaflets to raise awareness of the outbreak and deployed health care personnel at ports.

He noted hospitals were also equipped with quarantine rooms and Turkey has the capacity of setting up a 50-bed field hospital in one day.

*'Wonderful days'*

Burcu Öner, Serkan Atamer and Meltem Soylu, three Turkish nationals who were under quarantine, spoke to reporters after they left the hospital and recounted their time cut off from the outside world. Öner, a 34-year-old English teacher who arrived from Wuhan, said she was happy to leave the hospital but sad to leave friends. "We had wonderful days here. We didn't expect to be cared for so well. Officials made little surprises for us like a birthday celebration for one of the evacuees. I thank our state and Health Ministry," she said. Another surprise for Öner was to stay in the room where her mother stayed before giving birth to her. "I phoned my mother while in quarantine and asked her which room she was in. She said it was Room No. 307, the room I stayed," she said.

Serkan Atamer, who lived in a town near Wuhan, said the Turkish state had supported them throughout the process. "Our consulate in Beijing helped us. I wasn't able to leave my home for a long time because of the outbreak. The consulate sent a car to bring me from home and take me to the airport," he said. Atamer hailed the quarantine process and said he particularly liked the hospital food. He said he'd return to his hometown Erzincan. Asked if he'll return to China, he said, "I know my family will read this, but I think I'll be going back once the danger is over." Atamer recalled his days in China "in isolation." "People would rarely go out though we were relatively far from Wuhan. We had limited food and tried to survive," he said.

Meltem Soylu, a PhD student in Wuhan, said the virtual quarantine in Wuhan was "unexpected" for her. "I knew there was an outbreak but did not expect it would be as big as it is. Suddenly, authorities decided to impose quarantine and we couldn't find any means of transportation to leave. We were stranded. The Turkish embassy sent cars and brought us to the airport. I am grateful," she said. Soylu also plans to return China once the outbreak is over.

*Turkish aid to China*

Along with countering the outbreak, Turkey has also extended a helping hand to China in the fight against the virus.

The Turkish Assembly of Exporters (TİM) has donated about 200,000 pieces of equipment, from face masks to protective gloves, to China. TİM Chairman İsmail Gülle said China faced a tough task to get the outbreak under control. "We wanted to show them the charitable nature of the Turkish people in the fight against the coronavirus. It is important to prevent this from being a global threat, and fast, efficient steps are needed to contain it," he said.

The coronavirus outbreak in China has led to a boom in demand for face masks. Turkish mask manufacturers say they have received a sudden demand for nearly 200 million masks, a huge number compared to Turkey's yearly production of around 150 million. Demand has increased over the past 10 days as the death toll from the virus climbed. China itself is one of the world's largest mask manufacturers, but the outbreak has put pressure on local manufacturers and forced the country to turn to exports.

The Turkish Cooperation and Coordination Agency (TİKA) has also sent medical equipment to China, aboard the military cargo plane used to evacuate Turks from Wuhan, including 1,000 biohazard suits, 93,500 face masks with protective filters and 1,000 single-use protective clothes.

https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/2...onavirus-detection-kits-giving-faster-results

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228486819009957889


----------



## lcloo

Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

I’m confused at one thing, how are they classifying cured? Are they talking about suppression of the virus with medication or complete recovery and testing negative. As far I know their is no cure or anything in the market.


----------



## Riea

lcloo said:


> Update
> 
> View attachment 606207
> View attachment 606208
> View attachment 606209
> View attachment 606210
> View attachment 606211
> View attachment 606212
> View attachment 606213


What is this cure? I thought there was no treatment/cure for Corona?


----------



## beijingwalker

Riea said:


> What is this cure? I thought there was no treatment/cure for Corona?


状病毒痊愈的标准是患者的体温恢复正常，并且在三天以上，而且呼吸道的症状明显有好转，通过呼吸道病源核酸检测阴性，并且是连续两次检测，如果以上条件都符合，那么代表冠状病毒可以解除隔离或者出院。


----------



## lcloo

Riea said:


> What is this cure? I thought there was no treatment/cure for Corona?


Virus is considered as a non-living thing unlike bacteria, it is basically molecules of DNA or RNA that encode the structure of the proteins, thus it cannot be killed like bacteria. The only way to cure a patient is to build up the patient's own body immunity system to "de-activate" the virus, before an effective drug is found.

The "de-activated" virus is (like a broken machine that cannot function) not able to attach itself to the human cells and thus is not able to propagate and spread to patient's other body cells nor to other people.

Patients will build up their own antibody that will prevent future infections unless the virus has mutated.

As at this moment, there is no drug that can "killed" the COVID-19 virus, so it all depends on the patients' own immunity system. That is also why most of the deaths are people with chronic disease and old people with weak immunity.

The treatments given right now are using AIDS drug, SARS drug and other medication that help to boast the patients' immunity system. Also other medications to prevent worsening of patients' existing chronic disease. Also COVID-19 affects patients' lungs, concentrated oxygens are pumped into their lungs to sustain oxygen levels in their blood which prevent death.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

KungFuLee said:


> I just come back from Hong Kong after the CNY celebration (if you call that a celebration) and I see a stark contrast on people wearing mask. In Hong Kong, everybody does that, which drive up the price of the mask 700 folds. My mother said we have around 2000 mask at the start of January, down to 50 a week ago.* 5 people (my family + domestic helper) used 1900 mask in just 40 days*......even tho Carrie Lam goes on TV saying people should not wear mask if they do not need them.


WTF...1900 masks in 40 days... What a bunch of pussies and cowards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Kai Liu said:


> WTF...1900 masks in 40 days... What a bunch of pussies and cowards...



Yeah, you should try go to Wuhan or out and about without Mask. And if you can't do that, then you are worse than a bunch of sissy.


----------



## Glass

*Coronavirus deaths reach 1,523 in China, new cases drop*
ASSOCIATED PRESS
BEIJING
Published15.02.202009:46
Updated15.02.202009:47




In this Friday, Feb. 14, 2020, photo released by China's Xinhua News Agency, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, waving at right, greets travelers arriving at Beijing West Railway Station in Beijing. (AP Photo)
China reported 2,641 new virus cases Saturday as it escalates measures to contain the outbreak and reassure an anxious public. The figure is a major drop from the higher numbers in recent days since a broader diagnostic method was implemented.

The number of new deaths rose slightly to 143, bringing the total fatalities in mainland China to 1,523. The number of confirmed cases in the country now stands at 66,492, according to China's National Health Commission.

COVID-19, a disease stemming from a new form of coronavirus, has spread to more than two dozen countries since December, when the first infections appeared in central China. Egypt on Friday counted the first infection on the African continent.

Saturday marks the second day the number of new cases fell since a spike Thursday, when the hardest-hit province of Hubei began including clinical diagnoses in its official count. Using the wider scope of classification, the central Chinese province reported 15,152 cases, including 13,332 that were diagnosed using doctors' analyses and lung imaging, as opposed to the prior standard of laboratory testing.

Hubei health authorities said in the notice that the new method was adopted to facilitate earlier treatment for those suspected of infection.

Further confusion surfaced around a discrepancy of more than 1,000 cases between the Thursday and Friday reports. National Health Commission spokesman Mi Feng said Friday that the "decrease" in numbers was due to an adjustment made in Hubei's count after repetitive counting was discovered.

The ruling Communist Party is seeking to repair public trust broken in 2002 and 2003 during the SARS epidemic, which the government covered up for months. "The current fight against the novel coronavirus epidemic is a major test of China's system and capacity for governance," Chinese President Xi Jinping said during a Communist Party Central Committee meeting Friday, according to state media.

"In response to the shortcomings and deficiencies exposed by the epidemic, (the government) should work to strengthen areas of weakness and close up loopholes," Xi said.

China has imposed unprecedented measures in a sweeping campaign to contain the virus. Cities in Hubei with a combined population of more than 60 million have been placed under lockdown, with outbound transportation halted and virtually all public activities suspended.

People returning to Beijing will now have to isolate themselves either at home or in a concentrated area for medical observation, said a notice from the Chinese capital's prevention and control work group published by state media late Friday.

The notice warns there will be legal consequences for those who don't comply with the 14-day quarantine. It did not elaborate on how the isolation will be enforced. While Beijing returnees were previously ordered to "self-quarantine" for two weeks, that measure allowed for occasional outings and implementation varied across neighborhoods.

Chinese officials have warned that COVID-19 may spread further as migrants return to their jobs in cities or other provinces after a prolonged Lunar New Year holiday.

To accommodate the high number of confirmed and suspected cases, Hubei has constructed makeshift hospitals and reappropriated other public facilities to house patients. At a press briefing in Wuhan on Saturday, the newly appointed head of Hubei's provincial health commission, Wang Hesheng, said they aimed to ensure that zero patients went without treatment.

Last month, members of the Chinese public were outraged when residents of the virus epicenter, Wuhan, shared videos online showing overcrowded hospitals and people being turned away. Some wrote on the Twitter-like Weibo platform that their family members were exhibiting symptoms, but they couldn't get tested because hospitals were at capacity.

More than half of the confirmed cases in Hubei have been treated using traditional Chinese medicine, Wang said. The virus has taken an economic toll, as many countries have placed travel restrictions on recent visitors to China and airlines have suspended China routes due to low demand.

Alibaba, the first major Chinese company to report quarterly earnings since the emergence of the coronavirus, said Thursday that the outbreak "is having significant impact on China's economy ... potentially affecting the global economy."

The overall revenue growth rate at Alibaba will be negatively affected in the quarter ending this March, said Alibaba CEO Daniel Yong Zhang.

Liang Tao, vice chairman of the China Banking and Insurance Regulatory Commission, said at a Saturday briefing that Chinese banks have provided more than 537 billion yuan ($76.9 billion) in credit support to industries such as retail, catering and tourism that have been most severely affected by the outbreak.

Earlier this week, the government reported that consumer inflation spiked to an eight-year high of 5.4% in January over a year earlier, driven by a 4.4% rise in food costs. But Fan Yifei, vice governor of the People's Bank of China, said he believes "large-scale inflation will never happen" in the country.

A team of experts led by the World Health Organization is slated to begin their mission in China alongside Chinese counterparts this weekend.

"Particular attention will be paid to understanding the transmission of the virus, the severity of the disease and the impact of ongoing response measures," WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in a statement.

The U.S. government was preparing to fly home Americans from aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship that's been quarantined at Yokohama in Japan, Wall Street Journal reported.

About 380 Americans and their families will be offered seats on two State Department flights, Henry Walke, director of the Division of Preparedness and Emerging Infections at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, told the paper. They are arriving in the U.S. as early as Sunday, he said, adding that those with a fever, cough or other symptoms won't be allowed on the flights.

So far, 218 people from the ship have tested positive for the virus. Japan's Health Ministry allowed 11 passengers to disembark Friday, saying that those above 80 years of age, with underlying medical conditions as well as those staying in windowless cabins during the 14-day quarantine can stay at a designated facility on shore.



https://www.dailysabah.com/asia/2020/02/15/coronavirus-deaths-reach-1523-in-china-new-cases-drop


----------



## CHN Bamboo

https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...virus-after-contact-with-infected-doctor.html

*Infection cases of new coronavirus further spread in Japan*

TOKYO - Infections of a new coronavirus originating in Wuhan further spread in Japan among people _with no direct connections to China_ as new cases were reported in Tokyo, Aichi, Hokkaido and Okinawa on Friday.

The latest cases in Tokyo and Hokkaido involved people with no recent travel history to China and came on the heels of Japan's first coronavirus death -- that of a woman in her 80s in Kanagawa Prefecture, whose son-in-law, a taxi driver, was also found to be infected with the virus.

The Tokyo metropolitan government said two additional people in Tokyo who have tested positive for the virus had been in close contact with the taxi driver, with both hospitalized but not in serious condition.

One was a worker on a traditional "yakatabune" roofed party boat on which the taxi driver attended a New Year's party held Jan. 18 with his wife, while the other did not attend the party but is a staffer of a taxi union the driver belongs to, the Tokyo government said.

The boat worker had also previously come into contact with travelers from China's Hubei Province, it said.

The government will carry out tests on some 100 people, including around 80 party attendees, who came into close contact with the taxi driver. Around 10 have so far complained of a fever and other symptoms, it said.

So far, more than 250 people in Japan -- 218 of whom are passengers and crew from a cruise ship quarantined in Yokohama -- have been found to be infected with the pneumonia-causing virus.

While health minister Katsunobu Kato said there is "no reason for changing the government position that it has yet to reach a state of epidemic in Japan," infection of a Hokkaido resident in his 50s with no recent history of traveling abroad has been confirmed, the Hokkaido government said. The man is being treated at a hospital where he remains in serious condition.

*In Nagoya, Aichi Prefecture, a man in his 60s who recently returned from a trip to Hawaii has tested positive for the coronavirus, the city government said. He has not visited China recently.*

In cases reported Thursday in the western prefecture of Wakayama, a route of contraction is not known, either.

A man in his 70s who was treated at a hospital in Wakayama where a doctor was confirmed to have been infected with the virus has also tested positive for it, local officials said Friday, adding that the two apparently never had any contact.

Wakayama Gov. Yoshinobu Nisaka said, however, he does not think infections are spreading inside the Saiseikai Arida Hospital in Yuasa, where the man, a farmer, was briefly hospitalized from last week.

A local government official warned that infections could be spreading outside of the medical facility as the man developed symptoms before he visited the hospital on Feb. 6.

The surgeon in his 50s at the hospital was confirmed Thursday to have become the first doctor in Japan to be infected with the virus that causes the disease now known as COVID-19.

*The surgeon has not traveled overseas recently or had close contact with visitors from China.*

The farmer, whose infection with the virus was also confirmed Thursday, has developed severe pneumonia and is now being treated at a different medical facility, the prefectural government said.

A health-care center is working to confirm who has been in close contact with him, the local government said, adding it is currently unknown whether he recently traveled overseas.

Besides the surgeon and the farmer, another doctor and two patients at the hospital have developed pneumonia. One of the patients, a woman, has already tested negative for the virus, but local authorities say they will conduct a fresh test on her and also screen the doctor and the other patient.

Elsewhere in Japan, a female taxi driver in her 60s in Okinawa tested positive for the virus, becoming the first confirmed case of infection in the country's southernmost island prefecture or the Kyushu region, local authorities said.

The quarantined cruise ship Diamond Princess previously made a stop in Naha, the Okinawa Prefecture capital.

The driver is highly likely to have come into contact with someone on the vessel when it arrived on Feb. 1, the Okinawa government said.

Okinawa Gov. Denny Tamaki said Friday that the woman is currently being treated at a designated medical facility and is in a stable condition.

The health minister indicated the possibility of expanding the scope of screening, which is currently limited to people who have traveled to and from or have had exposure to people from China's Hubei and Zhejiang provinces.

Meanwhile, a group of Japanese nationals who evacuated from Wuhan on the second chartered aircraft sent to the Chinese city by the government amid the virus outbreak departed from state facilities where they have been staying since arriving in Tokyo on Jan. 30.

The 199 returnees all tested negative for the virus following a 12.5-day monitoring period. The first group of Wuhan evacuees left for home Thursday after undergoing the same procedures.

Among people brought back on the third charter flight on Jan. 31 and held under observation since, a woman in her 60s tested positive for the virus, the health ministry said. She has not shown any symptoms, it added.

The government has already sent four chartered planes and repatriated a total of 763 people from Wuhan and other areas of Hubei Province amid a wide-scale lockdown of the area.

It is planning to send a fifth plane on Sunday to bring home more Japanese and family members who wish to leave the city, Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi said.

Some elderly passengers on the quarantined cruise ship docked in Yokohama, near Tokyo, disembarked from the vessel Friday afternoon and arrived at a state-run facility in Wako, Saitama Prefecture.

With those infected on the Diamond Princess having been taken to hospitals, about 3,400 passengers and crew remain quarantined on the ship. The health ministry had initially planned to keep all of them confined on the vessel until next Wednesday, when the monitoring period ends.

But it decided to allow those aged 80 and older who have pre-existing conditions or are staying inside cabins without windows, together with people traveling with them, to leave the ship after screening for infections.

The health ministry said later Friday that a Kanagawa government official who was supporting the transfer of infected passengers to hospitals has been confirmed to be infected with the coronavirus.

With the government scrambling to contain the virus, the Cabinet has decided to use 10.3 billion yen ($94 million) from Japan's reserve funds for measures to stem the outbreak.

Under a hastily compiled policy package worth 15.3 billion yen in total, the government will allocate most of the funds to meet emergency needs, ranging from developing rapid-test kits and a possible vaccine to enabling more hospitals to better treat symptoms caused by the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayMing

*China Focus: More plants join mask production to fight coronavirus*
SHENYANG, Feb. 11 (Xinhua) -- A garment plant in Fushun, northeast China's Liaoning Province, recently purchased 10 tonnes of medical nonwoven fabric and began producing masks.

"About 20 workers at the plant can produce over 5,000 masks a day," said the head of the company. These masks are expected to be delivered to medics at the front lines of the battle against the novel coronavirus.

Many factories across the country have suspended their own production and turned to manufacturing medical supplies to fill the demand gap amid the outbreak.

*Data from the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), the country's top economic planner, showed China produces about half of the world's masks with a daily output of 20 million. But that is still insufficient to meet the exploding demand.*

Even global stocks of personal protection equipment are raising red flags, according to the World Health Organization.

Since masks are not a complicated product and can be manufactured by an existing production line without much retrofitting, China has encouraged factories to join the production of protective masks to increase supply.

On Feb. 6, Liuzhou-based auto maker SGMW in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region announced that it will revamp 14 production lines to produce N95 and other surgical masks with a daily output expected to reach more than 1.7 million.

A Foxconn plant also began trial-producing masks on Feb. 5 and is applying for product qualification certification.

Data from Tianyancha.com, an online database query platform, showed over 3,000 companies in China have added "masks, protective clothing, disinfectant, thermometers and medical equipment" to their business scope between Jan. 1 and Feb. 7.

Many local governments have also rolled out supportive policies such as fund subsidies, fast approval, financing and manpower support to help factories switch production.

Five years ago, a medical science and technology company in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, closed its production line for surgical masks due to poor management. After learning that the company still kept the equipment and factory, the local government helped it re-register its business license in a day and allocated funds to help resume production within days.

"We now can produce 20,000 medical protective masks a day and the daily output is estimated to reach 220,000 when a new line enters production in about 20 days," said Gao Wei, the company's general manager.

Some manufacturers expressed concern over overcapacity after the epidemic. In response, Lian Weiliang, deputy director of the NDRC, said the government would be the ultimate buyer if the market could not consume all the products.

More than 76 percent of mask production capacity in China's 22 provincial regions had been resumed by Monday, according to Cong Liang, secretary-general of the NDRC.



*Production of face masks speeding up*
*Front-line medical workers' needs have been guaranteed, official says*

China is able to serve front-line healthcare workers' urgent needs for medical masks to fight the novel coronavirus pneumonia outbreak, as the country's current manufacturing of masks is at 94 percent of capacity, the country's top economic regulator said on Thursday.

Under joint efforts to actively resume work and speed up production of medical protective equipment, China has witnessed a rapid growth in the production of masks day by day, Xia Nong, an official at the National Development and Reform Commission, said during a news conference in Beijing.

"Through the unified national allocation of medical resources, medical workers' needs for masks have been guaranteed," Xia said.

The NDRC has been working hard to step up production of medical supplies, including offering support for those that need to restore or expand their production capacity, as part of its larger efforts to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus and guarantee stable economic operations.

*As of Tuesday, production capability of urgently needed N95 medical masks in China has been expanded to 128 percent of the normal level, and those producing surgical masks had boosted their capability 106 percent, NDRC data showed.*

"Notably, in key provinces with more than 1,000 confirmed cases, the production of N95 medical masks has also risen in varying degrees," Xia added.

*Hubei province, epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, reported its daily production of N95 medical masks jumped from 45,000 on Feb 2 to 158,000 on Tuesday, according to Xia. As of Tuesday, daily production of N95 medical masks in Henan, Zhejiang and Guangdong province reached 14,000, 100,000 and 40,000 respectively.*

According to Xia, the NDRC will resolve any issues that mask manufacturers are facing such as financing or supply of materials, and will increase mask supplies for key provinces and sectors hit badly by the coronavirus.

"On the basis of virus prevention and control, we'll strive to fully restore the production and then further boost the capacity," Xia said.

Cao Xuejun, deputy director of the consumer products industry department of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, said as the fight against the outbreak continues, the demand for protective suits is soaring, and companies are under huge pressure to provide enough supplies.

According to Cao, the ministry will motivate some companies to revamp their plants to produce protective suits and ensure the supplies of key raw materials needed to make the medical equipment.

When it comes to disinfectant, one among many desired medical goods, the ministry said China currently has 563 enterprises that make disinfectant and sterilization products.

Currently, the overall domestic production capacity of disinfectant is enough to meet the public demand, but more efforts are needed to produce smaller-bottled disinfectants that have been in greater demand recently, Cao added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*UPDATE 2-American from cruise ship docked in Cambodia tests positive in Malaysia for coronavirus*

(Updates with Malaysia comments on American passenger testing positive)

KUALA LUMPUR/SIHANOUKVILLE, Cambodia, Feb 15 (Reuters) - An 83-year-old American woman who had been a passenger on a cruise ship that docked in Cambodia after being shunned by other countries has tested positive for the new coronavirus in Malaysia, health authorities said on Saturday.

She was the first passenger on the *MS Westerdam*, operated by Carnival Corp unit Holland America Inc, to test positive for the virus.

*The ship docked in the Cambodian port of Sihanoukville on Thursday carrying 1,455 passengers and 802 crew. *It had spent two weeks at sea after being turned away by Japan, Taiwan, Guam, the Philippines and Thailand.

The passengers were tested regularly on board and Cambodia also tested 20 once it docked. None was found to have the new coronavirus that has killed more than 1,500 people, the vast majority in China.

*The American woman flew to Malaysia on Friday from Cambodia along with 144 others from the ship,* the Malaysian health ministry said in a statement, adding that she was in stable condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

*Eight of nine UK patients receiving treatment discharged*

All but one of the nine people being treated for the coronavirus in the UK have been discharged from hospital.

They were discharged after twice testing negative for the virus, NHS England said on Saturday.

Meanwhile, all 94 people who were being quarantined at Arrowe Park hospital on the Wirral have left the site.

The patients were among the first British coronavirus evacuees flown back to the UK from Wuhan, China, which is the centre of the outbreak.

More than 100 people are still in quarantine in a Milton Keynes hotel after arriving from China last weekend.

Health Secretary Matt Hancock said: "I want to stress that any individuals who are discharged from hospital are now well and do not pose any public health risk to the public."

Among those to have been discharged are five members of the ski group who were treated at the Royal Free and Guy's and St Thomas', both in London.

Four adults and a child were diagnosed with the virus after coming into contact with Steve Walsh, from Hove, while at a French ski resort on his way home from Singapore.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-51514628


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228573771109285888


----------



## lcloo

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228573771109285888


Already explained in yesterday's news conference. This happened in a location of the new built Leishenshan modular hospital that was still under construction and had not yet been handed over to the medical team. Problem rectified before handover from contractor.

Jennifer HY Chan is a hardcore pro-independent anti China Hongkong blackshirt who will pull all out mis-information to trash China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Update

Nationwide accumulated cases





Hubei Province Cases





Nationwide Daily New Cases





Nationwide Accumulated Cases





Daily New Cases of Cured and Deaths





China Nationwide Cases Excluding Hubei Province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

If we can keep this trend going, this virus will be over before April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

beijingwalker said:


> If we can keep this trend going, this virus will be over before April.


over before April ?? No the virus have been existing in Yun nan caves for thousands to millions years and the bats can spread them again to CN cities at anytime.

u'd better to find out a way to improve Han-Cnese body resistant/ immunity system than hoping the virus will be over soon.

Dont pls dont transmit the virus again and again to other nations


----------



## scherz

Viva_Viet said:


> over before April ?? No the virus have been existing in Yun nan caves for thousands to millions years and the bats can spread them again to CN cities at anytime.
> 
> u'd better to find out a way to improve Han-Cnese body resistant/ immunity system than hoping the virus will be over soon.
> 
> Dont pls dont transmit the virus again and again to other nations


Dude, where do you get so much time?


----------



## Mista

*S’pore’s ‘gold standard’ of Covid-19 detection is far more effective than rest of world: Harvard study*

SINGAPORE — Almost three times more cases of the Covid-19 virus could have been found globally if the rest of the world possessed the same “gold standard” detection capability as Singapore, a study by Harvard University researchers has found.

“We consider the detection of 18 cases by Feb 4, 2020 in Singapore to be a gold standard of near-perfect detection,” said the report’s authors, adding that they had used a model to estimate the probability of detection in other countries relative to Singapore.

The world is detecting imported cases of Covid-19 at 38 per cent of Singapore’s ability to do so, said four epidemiologists from the Harvard T. H. Chan School of Public Health in the study, that has not yet been peer-reviewed.

“Singapore has historically had very strong epidemiological surveillance and contact-tracing capacity and has shown in the Covid-19 epidemic evidence of a high sensitivity of case detection,” said the researchers.

The pre-print report, which was uploaded on online medical archive medRxiv, looked at aggregated data of imported cases as of Feb 4 from the World Health Organization (WHO), taking into account 191 territories around the world.

Imported cases are those with known travel history from China.

The researchers also compared the records with air travel data from various sources, including the International Air Travel Association, and the surveillance capacity of nations based on the Global Health Security Index (GHSI) by the Economist Intelligence Unit, which last year ranked Singapore’s preparedness for major disease outbreaks below Malaysia and Thailand.

Using a model to determine how well countries have detected imported cases, the researchers picked Singapore as a benchmark based on its demonstrated ability to pick up confirmed carriers of Sars-CoV-2, the technical name of the virus which causes the disease Covid-19.

They also cited a previous study, also by a similar team of Harvard researchers, which found that among countries with substantial travel volume, Singapore had “the highest ratio of detected imported cases to daily travel volume”.

The previous study named Singapore as a statistical anomaly which had 12 more reported import cases than what had been expected, based on daily travel volume.

The same report uploaded online last Tuesday had suggested that Indonesia, which has not detected any cases of Covid-19 so far, might have missed cases. The report was called “insulting” by Indonesian Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto earlier this week.

Harvard Professor Marc Lipsitch said in response to the criticism that the academics had meant to be “helpful” and had conducted the study to see if the total number of detected cases was representative of the actual incidence of Covid-19.

In the latest study, the researchers, including Prof Lipsitch who was involved in both studies, said their model is 95 per cent statistically reliable.

The researchers said their model in the latest study is 95 per cent statistically reliable.

High surveillance countries, such as Thailand, Australia and South Korea, came in at 40 per cent of the city-state’s ability to detect imported cases, the study concluded. Low surveillance ones, such as several African and Middle Eastern nations, achieve just 11 per cent of Singapore’s capacity.

“Put another way, this implies that the true number of cases in travellers is at least 2.8 times the number that has been detected,” the study said.

However, Singapore’s detection is “probably not 100 per cent efficient”, and the model was also able to estimate that there are around 1.8 undetected cases for every detected Covid-19 patient in the city-state.

It noted the number of Singapore cases that have no known links to China or any recent travel history. “Singapore’s detection like that in other countries has relied largely on symptoms and travel history, so the number of asymptomatic or low-severity cases missed by such a strategy is unknown,” the authors said.

What the study implies is that the true number of Covid-19 cases could be higher than previously thought, they added.

The model proves that the number of undetected cases of coronavirus is correlated to air travel connectivity and is inverse to a country’s detection capacity — and that the risks of the virus going undetected could happen anywhere around the world.

“(This could lead) to the potential risk of self-sustained transmission, which may be an early stage of a global pandemic,” the study said.

https://www.todayonline.com/singapo...n-far-more-effective-picking-cases-rest-world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> Update
> 
> View attachment 606899
> 
> 
> View attachment 606900
> 
> 
> View attachment 606901
> 
> 
> View attachment 606902
> 
> 
> View attachment 606903
> 
> 
> View attachment 606904



Dropped for 14 consecutive days, really good sign

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229577773028495361
Finally, new death under 100.
And cured patients per day more than 1,000 for 6 consecutive days

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229563680230125568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229562757491486720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229560398262571008


----------



## lcloo

In Malaysia, accumulated 22 cases, cured 13 and zero death.


----------



## lcloo

Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Viva_Viet said:


> *Wuhan woman 'deliberately SPITS at her neighbours' doorknobs' as her building is ravaged by coronavirus*
> 
> *Security footage captures the woman's suspicious behaviour on Saturday*
> *More than 30 people had been diagnosed with the disease in her complex*
> *Some patients were in quarantine at their homes when her act was caught*
> *It is unclear if she was infected and police have launched an investigation *
> *China ordered Wuhan to quarantine all confirmed and potential patients *
> *The virus has killed at least 910 people and infected over 40,640 globally *
> By TRACY YOU FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> PUBLISHED: 10:20 GMT, 10 February 2020 | UPDATED: 10:23 GMT, 10 February 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +12
> Surveillance footage released by Chinese news outlet Kan Kan shows the woman in Wuhan repeatedly looking around while walking in a corridor at nearly 10pm at a residential complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +She has been accused of deliberately spitting at her neighbours' door handles after her building was quarantined. It remains unclear if she was infected with the new coronavirus
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...eighbours-doorknobs-coronavirus-outbreak.html



Apparently several stories like this are making the rounds on WeChat and freaking everybody out. My wife just said last night if some Chinese person sits next to me on the subway just get up and move away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

Good news. A 1-year-old Singaporean recovered after just 2 days of being tested positive.

https://mothership.sg/2020/02/1-year-old-baby-recovers-coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Mista said:


> Good news. A 1-year-old Singaporean recovered after just 2 days of being tested positive.
> 
> https://mothership.sg/2020/02/1-year-old-baby-recovers-coronavirus/


Singapore isn’t a place for virus.
Too hot, too humidity!
Similar to the climate of Vietnam.
There is no medicine no cure for the virus.
Lots of cases in Vietnam people get infected then return healthy.
the only thing they do during isolation and quarantine is open all windows to let daylight and fresh air to come in.

two women are discharged from hospital.






Another couple discharged from hospital 







I notice all receive flowers.

very funny 

as if they are on a cruise trip.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Apparently several stories like this are making the rounds on WeChat and freaking everybody out. My wife just said last night if some Chinese person sits next to me on the subway just get up and move away.


99% of young CNese r selfish kids "thanks" to 1 child policy and their parents were trained/borned to be peasants ""thanks" to Mao's Great leap forward (Huawei, Alibab bosses r stupid peasants during Mao era and get rich now just by selling usless Hwei phones, fake products on Ali website), so 99% Cnese always acts like dump azzes.

Low IQ Cnese seem learn Nothing from 2003 Sars lesson, they dont even care to make any emergency plan for the next epidemic but bragging like idiot how "rich-poweful CN is" here 24/24 hours. What u guys do is just like what we do to CNese in VN now, we put them in 14 days quarantine and try to stay away from them by forcing them working online.

If CN govt keep making No emergency plan for the next epidemic, then we'd better protect ourselves-our families by staying away from all Cnese around us.


----------



## Mista

Mista said:


>



5 more people have been discharged in Singapore.

Case 1 (from Wuhan) has finally discharged on Feb 19, I was quite worried as he has stayed in the hospital for almost a month.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*(URGENT) S. Korea says new coronavirus begins spreading locally.*
All Headlines 11:09 February 20, 2020

*S. Korea reports 31 new cases of coronavirus, total now at 82*
*All Headlines* 10:08 February 20, 2020

SEOUL, Feb. 20 (Yonhap) -- South Korea reported 31 new cases of the new coronavirus on Thursday, bringing the total number of infections in the nation to 82.

This week's surge in the number of infected people, increasing the nation's total infections by more than 50, has raised fears that the virus may have been spreading locally.

Of the 31 new cases, 30 are in Daegu, 300 kilometers southeast of Seoul, and neighboring North Gyeongsang province. The remaining one was reported in Seoul, the Korea Center for Disease Control and Prevention said in a statement.

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200220002000320?section=news

FEBRUARY 19, 2020 / 9:14 AM / UPDATED 15 HOURS AGO
*South Korea reports 20 new coronavirus cases, church services at center of outbreak*

The spike in new cases is unprecedented so far in South Korea and brings the number of people infected in the country to 51.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-southkorea-cases/south-korea-reports-20-new-coronavirus-cases-church-services-at-center-of-outbreak-idUSKBN20D02O

*Two die of coronavirus in Iran, first fatalities in Middle East*
Elderly people die in hospital after testing positive for coronavirus in the holy city of Qom, officials say.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...n-fatalities-middle-east-200219171007605.html

*Two cruise ship Diamond Princess passengers died of covid-19.*


> *クルーズ船の乗客2人死亡　新型コロナ感染確認の80代の男女*
> 2/20(木) 11:45配信
> 
> 新型コロナウイルスの感染症が集団発生したクルーズ船「ダイヤモンド・プリンセス」の乗客で、感染が確認された80代男性が死亡したことが、関係者への取材で明らかになった。乗客の80代女性の死亡も判明。クルーズ船の乗客の死亡が確認されたのは初めて。厚生労働省などが2人が感染した経緯などを調べている。
> 
> 【動画】クルーズ船立ち入りの医師、ネット動画が波紋
> 
> 新型コロナウイルスの感染症を巡っては、神奈川県の80代日本人女性が13日に死亡している。【阿部亮介】

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Update 2020-02-19











_*678 new confirmed cases occurred in 2020-02-19. However, net confirmed cases is 399 after deducting cases mis-classified as COVID-19 for the period before._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230368920948756480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230339098319048704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230318735082131456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230317126063251457
Declined for 16 Consecutive days  Congrats !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230315585919045634

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230312833864175618

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230717484979769344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230524166866030592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230680955662110720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230676427340517376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230671042290618368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230670366432825345
What kind of south korean people that meet more than 1,000 different people in the last 14 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is worrying number, high jump. Look like much more difficult then SARS to contain.


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Chinese medical expert warns recovered coronavirus patients may still be contagious*

Head of frontline team fighting Covid-19 says some patients have been found to still carry the virus after getting better
Scientists believe there is a low risk of this happening, but there is still much to learn about the disease



Echo Xie in Beijing
Published: 10:45pm, 21 Feb, 2020









Traces of the coronavirus have been found in patients who have recovered. Photo: AP

A Chinese respiratory expert at the frontline of the battle against Covid-19 has warned that recovered patients may still be able pass on the coronavirus that causes the disease.

Zhao Jianping, head of a team working to contain the outbreak in Hubei, said there had been cases where patients still tested positive after they had recovered.

“T*his is dangerous. Where do you put those patients? You cannot send them home because they might infect others, but you cannot put them in hospital as resources are stretched*,” Zhao told _Southern People Weekly_ on Thursday.
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...pert-warns-recovered-coronavirus-patients-may

What can I say ? hotter weather like in VN is the only hope for CN-SK-JP to get rid of nCov now, other while, recover nCov patients still spread the virus .


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE 2020-02-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Indos said:


> This is worrying number, high jump. Look like much more difficult then SARS to contain.



There is a jump of 261 cases, because there is incident in prison.
But to contain outbreak in prison is much much easier to contain.

Anyway the trend in China looking good.
Their effort to contain seems very effective


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231086851315978240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231066694983962624

But I'm concern with rising cases in South Korean and US

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231044350366359552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231039478762016769
Just know, 10 towns in italy is under lock-down. Wish all the best for them

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231043270345707520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Kai Liu said:


> You are not just like a pussy, you are a fxcking pussy.



@Slav Defence @waz @The Eagle @Dubious

Really no point to talk to a person who said nothing but personal insult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Iran,Iraq and lebanon confirmed

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraq-reports-first-coronavirus-infection/1741593


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231370337566236672@Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viet said:


> Nice
> 
> thanks to our chinese neighbor, the French now call us „jaune“ - yellow.
> 
> we are a yellow virus.
> 
> Thank you China




You don't get it.

It means yellow alert, orange and red is for the most severe. See the latest alert. But is is true that there is always some component of Charlie Hebdo in French media.





http://archive.ph/5LXEO/fab68f1f27e7882e3fa90504eada05d6e7bf6173.jpg ; https://archive.ph/5LXEO/3c0c22bf07d9ccd6a56fe97e1fb85460a2b926e8/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6dh6yke.jpg 
▲ 1. Orange alert in Savoie.



Meanwhile, no matter how hard you try to paint VNese as albinos, you VNese will never achieve the Chinese status of equal to Aryans:

_
The Han Chinese and Japanese races were both considered by Nazi Germany to be "Aryans of the East", "Honorary Aryans" and the "Herrenvolk of the Orient" (i.e. the "Master race of the Orient").

In 1945, Adolf Hitler said:

"Pride in one's own race, and that does not imply contempt for other races, is also a normal and healthy sentiment. I have never regarded the Chinese or the Japanese as being inferior to ourselves. They belong to ancient civilizations, and I admit freely that their past history is superior to our own. They have the right to be proud of their past, just as we have the right to be proud of the civilization to which we belong. Indeed, I believe the more steadfast the Chinese and the Japanese remain in their pride of race, the easier I shall find it to get on with them."
--Adolf Hitler, The Political Testament of Adolf Hitler, Note #5, February 1945 - April 1945

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazis..._equal_to_Aryans_or_declared_"Honorary_Aryan" ​_
And this is how today's real patriotic native Germans (though of far right) think of the VN race:

_The man identified himself as Tobias Rathjen on the website, which has since been taken down but had a mailing address matching that of the home where the bodies of the killer and his mother were found.

In the manifesto, Rathjen claimed to have approached police several times with conspiracy theories. But Beuth said it does not appear the gunman had a criminal record or was on the radar of Germany’s domestic intelligence agency.

Among the documents posted to the website was a 24-page, rambling manifesto in German detailing, among other things,

*“We now have ethnic groups, races or cultures in our midst that are destructive in every respect,” he also wrote.* He said he envisioned first a “rough cleaning” and then a “fine cleaning” that could halve the world’s population.

*He wrote: “The following people must be completely exterminated: Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, Israel, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon, the complete Arabian Peninsula, Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Usbekistan, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia and the Philippines.”*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/germ...f-many-races-or-cultures-in-our-midst.654179/ ​_
Not a little bit surprised, as these Europeans chiefly admire industrious and clever people, that are technologically leading. They only respect Alpha males sort of speak.

In their eyes you VNese have only achieved the status of untermenschen...

Definitely not something to boast about.

Deal with it!

@Viva_Viet


----------



## HannibalBarca

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> It means yellow alert, orange and red is for the most severe. See the latest alert. But is is true that there is always some component of Charlie Hebdo in French media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/5LXEO/fab68f1f27e7882e3fa90504eada05d6e7bf6173.jpg ; https://archive.ph/5LXEO/3c0c22bf07d9ccd6a56fe97e1fb85460a2b926e8/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6dh6yke.jpg
> ▲ 1. Orange alert in Savoie.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, no matter how hard you try to paint VNese as albinos, you VNese will never achieve the Chinese status of equal to Aryans:
> 
> _The Han Chinese and Japanese races were both considered by Nazi Germany to be "Aryans of the East", "Honorary Aryans" and the "Herrenvolk of the Orient" (i.e. the "Master race of the Orient").
> 
> In 1945, Adolf Hitler said:
> 
> "Pride in one's own race, and that does not imply contempt for other races, is also a normal and healthy sentiment. I have never regarded the Chinese or the Japanese as being inferior to ourselves. They belong to ancient civilizations, and I admit freely that their past history is superior to our own. They have the right to be proud of their past, just as we have the right to be proud of the civilization to which we belong. Indeed, I believe the more steadfast the Chinese and the Japanese remain in their pride of race, the easier I shall find it to get on with them."
> --Adolf Hitler, The Political Testament of Adolf Hitler, Note #5, February 1945 - April 1945
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazism_and_race#East_Asian_races_equal_to_Aryans_or_declared_"Honorary_Aryan" _​
> And this is how today's real patriotic native Germans (though of far right) think of the VN race:
> 
> _The man identified himself as Tobias Rathjen on the website, which has since been taken down but had a mailing address matching that of the home where the bodies of the killer and his mother were found.
> 
> In the manifesto, Rathjen claimed to have approached police several times with conspiracy theories. But Beuth said it does not appear the gunman had a criminal record or was on the radar of Germany’s domestic intelligence agency.
> 
> Among the documents posted to the website was a 24-page, rambling manifesto in German detailing, among other things,
> 
> *“We now have ethnic groups, races or cultures in our midst that are destructive in every respect,” he also wrote.* He said he envisioned first a “rough cleaning” and then a “fine cleaning” that could halve the world’s population.
> 
> *He wrote: “The following people must be completely exterminated: Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, Israel, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon, the complete Arabian Peninsula, Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Usbekistan, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia and the Philippines.”*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/germ...f-many-races-or-cultures-in-our-midst.654179/ _​
> Not a little bit surprised, as these Europeans chiefly admire industrious and clever people, that are technologically leading. They only respect Alpha males sort of speak.
> 
> In their eyes you VNese have only achieved the status of untermenschen...
> 
> Definitely not something to boast about.
> 
> Deal with it!
> 
> @Viva_Viet



I can assure you that it's a "racist" use of the term...
That many use it behind the cover of "Joking"


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

HannibalBarca said:


> I can assure you that it's a "racist" use of the term...
> That many use it behind the cover of "Joking"


I can assure you that it is nothing shocking as per western media standard. No lawsuit being filed so far.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> I can assure you that it is nothing shocking as per western media standard. No lawsuit being filed so far.


Yes, it's not their first time, neither the last...
But thankfully the general public did spoke about it and the newspaper had to apologize.
At least they did it for the Asians... For Arabs/Muslims it's another story... they even fight who will get the best racist title every day... And they aren't stopping Even thought outrage is present every time...


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

HannibalBarca said:


> Yes, it's not their first time, neither the last...
> But thankfully the general public did spoke about it and the newspaper had to apologize.
> At least they did it for the Asians... For Arabs/Muslims it's another story... they even fight who will get the best racist title every day... And they aren't stopping Even thought outrage is present every time...



That one is so serious, from the WSJ, that it gives a hint on the real purpose.

And done under the cover of the First Amendment.

_*No racism to call China sick man of Asia?*

February 22, 2020

BEIJING, Feb. 21 (Xinhua) -- The Wall Street Journal (WSJ) is playing the victim after it published an article on China earlier this month with a racist headline, provoking a public outcry.

On Feb. 3, the WSJ published an article written by Professor Walter Russell Mead of Bard College about the impact of the novel coronavirus epidemic on the Chinese economy. The WSJ's editors at the opinion department wrote the headline, "China Is the Real Sick Man of Asia."

The derogatory reference to Chinese in the headline was soon met with criticism both at home and abroad. The WSJ has denied accusations of racism, saying "these days the 'sick man' phrase is used to describe many countries." However, such an argument was rejected by several U.S. mainstream media and experts.

Quoting Catherine Ceniza Choy, a professor of ethnic studies at the University of California, Berkeley, NBC News reported that the "racist association of Chinese bodies as disease carriers" has roots in white supremacist and nativist fears of Asian migration in the late 19th century.

The Washington Post reported that "Anti-Chinese racism always hinged on the belief that Asians harbor disease. In the 19th century, China was referred to as 'the sick man of Asia.'"

Harry Zhang, associate professor with Old Dominion University in Virginia, said in a letter to the WSJ that "I was horrified to read the headline 'China Is the Sick Man of Asia' on Walter Russell Mead's column. At this critical moment for millions of Chinese who are suffering from the coronavirus, this headline triggers the extremely miserable memory for the Chinese since 1840 when the First Opium War broke out. I respect the First Amendment, but in a civilized society we should not tolerate this discriminatory opinion while humanity is under siege."

In response to the public outcry, William Lewis, chief executive of Dow Jones and publisher of the WSJ, said in a statement that "Our opinion pages regularly publish articles with opinions that people disagree -- or agree -- with, and it was not our intention to cause offense with the headline on the piece."

In fact, the headline is so controversial that editors with the WSJ have voiced their opposition.

Quoting people with knowledge of the discussion within the WSJ, The New York Times reported that two inner meetings were held at the WSJ before Feb. 19 to discuss the headline, and "the headline was widely considered offensive within the newsroom."

"In one meeting last week, one of the people said, reporters expressed their anger over the headline to Mr. Murray, the editor," the Times reported.

Matt Murray, editor-in-chief of the WSJ, agreed that "the headline was bad," but that "his hands were tied because of the traditional separation between the news and editorial sides of the Journal," according to the Times.

"Mr. Lewis, the Dow Jones chief executive, participated in a more recent meeting. Newsroom employees again pushed to get top editors to change the headline," the Times added.

However, the WSJ still has the article with the racist headline on its website.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0222/c90000-9660836.html ​_
Which demonstrates that it is a well planned and coordinated conspiracy from all the Western nations:




zectech said:


> That is why early reports claimed it was from a Hubei Chinese exotic food market that was filthy and jumped to humans. First was to blame the Chinese for being so dirty and filthy and disgusting. If it is ever found to be bio-engineered, then blame the Chinese again in that it escaped from a Chinese virus lab because where it was first discovered was not very far from the lab.
> 
> Has the US ever used biological weapons before?





zectech said:


> This is the official story of BBC, Fox News, DW, CNN. The Western story does not even make any sense. How does a (potential bioweapon) virus from a virus lab so happen to jump from the virus lab to bats and then mutate and then jump to humans? You can tell they are trying their worst to get the dumb down, brainwashed masses to blame China and the Chinese. The Western media likes to point out that there is a virus lab not far from where the outbreak started, so rumors can spread and the Chinese an be blamed again.




And this goes from the Tiangong-1 smearing campaign to the MH-370 shooting cover up, to this biowarfare attack!


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## nahtanbob

beijingwalker said:


>


you are several months late

better late than never


----------



## beijingwalker

Finally we see the light at the end of the tunnel, but it'll take longer for Hubei province though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> _"_
> 
> And this is how today's real patriotic native Germans (though of far right) think of the VN race:
> 
> _The man identified himself as Tobias Rathjen on the website, which has since been taken down but had a mailing address matching that of the home where the bodies of the killer and his mother were found.
> 
> In the manifesto, Rathjen claimed to have approached police several times with conspiracy theories. But Beuth said it does not appear the gunman had a criminal record or was on the radar of Germany’s domestic intelligence agency.
> 
> Among the documents posted to the website was a 24-page, rambling manifesto in German detailing, among other things,
> 
> *“We now have ethnic groups, races or cultures in our midst that are destructive in every respect,” he also wrote.* He said he envisioned first a “rough cleaning” and then a “fine cleaning” that could halve the world’s population.
> 
> *He wrote: “The following people must be completely exterminated: Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, Israel, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon, the complete Arabian Peninsula, Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Usbekistan, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia and the Philippines.”*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/germ...f-many-races-or-cultures-in-our-midst.654179/ _​
> Not a little bit surprised, as these Europeans chiefly admire industrious and clever people, that are technologically leading. They only respect Alpha males sort of speak.
> 
> In their eyes you VNese have only achieved the status of untermenschen...
> 
> Definitely not something to boast about.
> 
> Deal with it!
> 
> @Viva_Viet


Haha, Nazi soldiers hired by French,joined the Battle of Dien Bien Phu in 1954, and we all know they had to surrender to VN military forces.

So, those Nazi can keep talk BS, we dont care abt those loser 

--------------

WEINHEIM AN DER BERGSTRASSE, Germany, May 2 (Reuters) - Four years after the end of World War Two, while much of Germany still lay in ruins, 17-year-old Egon Pohl left his home to join the Foreign Legion and France's war in Vietnam.

"It was adventure and a new home," said Pohl, who lied about his age to join the elite French force along with thousands of others trying to escape the chaos and rubble of post-war Germany.

An estimated 35,000 Germans served during the eight-year conflict that ended 50 years ago this week when a disastrous defeat at the battle of Dien Bien Phu on May 7, 1954 brought about the fall of France's colonial empire in Indochina.

Many were combat veterans from the army or SS members recruited straight from prisoner of war camps after Germany's defeat.

But many uprooted and disoriented younger men whose homes and family had been lost were also attracted by the promise of adventure and a new start as well as good food and pay.

"I came back from Russia and had nowhere else to go," said Heinz Kaiser, whose parents had both been killed in the war and who joined the Legion in 1953 after his home in the former eastern German region of Silesia was absorbed into Poland.

Highly regarded by the French for their discipline and bravery, Germans made up over half the Foreign Legion units that bore much of the heaviest fighting against the communist Viet Minh forces of Ho Chi Minh.

In a brutal, but now little-known war in which untold numbers of Vietnamese died, more than 10,000 Legionnaires were killed, out of about 70,000 who fought as France battled to keep possessions the Legion had helped conquer from 1883.

On a tranquil spring evening in south Germany, Kaiser, Pohl and others like Manfred Laubscher, who won one of France's top decorations, the Medaille Militaire, in a paratrooper battalion or Rudolf Schneider, who won the same medal as a sergeant in a mainly Vietnamese infantry unit, look back with former comrades.

They recall manning remote bush forts far from the elegant colonial capital Hanoi or patrolling paddy fields and elephant grass where American troops fought more than a decade later.

But direct sightings of their elusive enemy were scarce.

"We only really saw them when they wanted," said Wilhelm Roessler, who spent much of his service in the jungles of Laos.

Exceptions were battles like Dien Bien Phu,* where 1,600 Germans took part in an epic defeat masterminded by Vietnamese General Vo Nguyen Giap* that became known as France's Stalingrad.

Giap led the Viet Minh, a coalition of communists and nationalists, in the legendary siege of Colonel Christian de Castries's forces in the town of Dien Bien Phu, about 490 km (300 miles) northwest of Hanoi.
https://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?t=50561


----------



## Daniel808

beijingwalker said:


> Finally we see the light at the end of the tunnel, but it'll take longer for Hubei province though.



There are more Recovered patients than new case of infected all over China for last several day  A good sign !

Just ignore barking from those anti China monkey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231414903824478209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231415078026481664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231391362378977280
What worrying me more, is a rising outbreak in South korea, Japan, US, Iran, and Italy for last several days

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231395005551403009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231393610190348290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231390588966035456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> Haha, Nazi soldiers hired by French,joined the Battle of Dien Bien Phu in 1954, and we all know they had to surrender to VN military forces.
> 
> So, those Nazi can keep talk BS, we dont care abt those loser



Those are not Nazi of 1930s-1945.

The new German far-right movement is totally different. No longer expansionist but in a purely defensive posture. Besieged in their own homeland. Fighting what they call the Great Replacement.

VNese are regarded as same as Turkiye because being migrants in Germany, thus the mortal enemy.

Therefore eating the bread of the natives, taking their jobs, women and ultimately their country and culture. @Ich

Past military victory can't replace the level of technology and development in their eyes. The Soviet Union Red Army did win many battles against the Wehrmacht, but was still considered as untermeschen (i.e. barbaric).

_*Lichtenhagen riots continue to haunt many*

Date 26.08.2012

In August 1992, right-wing extremists waged attacks against asylum seekers and Vietnamese contract workers in Rostock-Lichtenhagen. 20 years later, reconciliation between locals and immigrants still seems far off.

Brightly painted sunflowers now adorn the walls of an infamous apartment building in Lichtenhagen, a district in the eastern German city of Rostock. The concrete residence was once home to many asylum seekers in the area. As a prime example of what modern housing was like in the former East Germany, the building has been well maintained. The grass in front of it is neatly cut. Seagulls often circle above - a reminder that the soft, sandy beaches of the Baltic Sea are not far away.

A rather idyllic place - were it not still haunted by events that took place twenty years ago. At the time, flames licked the walls of the building, and hateful, young Germans fired off petrol bombs at innocent people.

The violence targeted asylum seekers and contract workers, who had been hired from Vietnam by members of the German Democratic Republic (GDR). A mob raged outside of the building for a full four days and nights as on-lookers applauded. Images of the attacks shocked many and have since become ingrained in the collective consciousness.

Lacking recognition

Today, many residents recall being pushed into a corner. "We were powerless," is what one usually hears. "What were we supposed to do?" It's an almost defiant question still being asked even 20 years after the riots.

"Nothing was done; no politician showed his face here," said Sieglinde Rehberger. The 75-year-old woman, her face crinkled and sun tanned, witnessed everything first hand. "It was terrible," she said as she paused in front of the apartment building.

The building's entryway bears plaques advertising a driving school and a doctor's office - but no sign commemorates the terrible events that took place there. Sieglinde Rehberger sees that as a failing: "It must be commemorated! That trauma is going to stay with us forever."

33-year-old local financial official Thorsten Helm shares her view. He seems frustrated when talking about the issue - perhaps even a bit guilty. Helm stresses the importance of remembering. Recalling the attacks, he says, should serve "as a warning in our minds."

But sentiments like his are the exception, not the rule, in Rostock-Lichtenhagen. Most passer-bys don't want to comment on what happened. Others yell abusively, "They should just leave us alone!"

Rumbles beneath the surface

These days, the state of Mecklenburg-Pomerania is home to 31,000 foreigners, 7,649 of whom live in Rostock. Among them: Irina, originally from Ukraine, who moved to Lichtenhagen eight years ago. She speaks with a gentle Slavic accent. "Well," she said, "People here say hello to you. But they aren't always nice, and some also cause trouble."

Irina reports having received threatening letters, and that her neighbors slandered her at the property management office. Many of her neighbors are long-time residents, having lived there before German reunification. And one doesn't have to look hard to find people opposed to having Russian or Vietnamese immigrants living under the same roof as they do.

Irina isn't really afraid of them, she says. But she doesn't feel completely at ease either. Smiling, she seems to hope for the issue to vanish into thin air. Not wanting to comment any of this, Irina's husband leaves her alone during our interview. From a distance, he soon calls over to her to stop talking and rejoin him.

"It's all nonsense," is the indignant reply of an elderly man when asked about prejudices against foreigners. "If they are tidy and speak German, then they're just fine," he said. He then added that local residents have no problems with immigrants - but used two disparaging and racist terms in German to refer to foreigners.

The parking lot of a nearby supermarket is home to a small, run-down kiosk owned by Mr. Hu from Vietnam. In front of it, a group of men and a woman drink beer and swear loudly enough for everyone to hear. Their anger is directed at journalists, the media and politicians.

"Nowadays it's impossible for us to drink our beer in peace - we've got to watch where we hang out," one man remarked. Another complains that they've been upstanding people their entire lives, but now, at every step they take, they are reminded of the past. People look at them with disdain upon hearing they are from Lichtenhagen, he added.

"One has to draw a line at some point. What good is it to bring up the same old stories again and again?" he asked.

The group is nodding and drinking again. Drawing a line and leaving the past behind is what many inhabitants of Rostock-Lichtenhagen would prefer.

Private initiatives

To commemorate the past and maintain it as a warning - that's the intention of a private initiative dubbed Lichtenhagen 2012. The group delivered 10,000 DVDs to the homes of Rostock residents, including a depressing, two-hour BBC documentary about the 1992 riots. The necessary funds for producing the DVDs - 2,500 euros ($3,129) - came from donations made online.

"We want to raise awareness about the underlying factors that caused the attacks, especially among young people, in order to alert them to the dangers of right-wing extremism," said Lars Krueger, one of the project's initiators. His criticism is that people avoid the topic even in official circles, saying they apparently hope to fight right-wing extremism by keeping quiet about it.

Nonetheless, Krueger said, officials claim they want to prevent history from being forgotten.

https://www.dw.com/en/lichtenhagen-riots-continue-to-haunt-many/a-16194604 ​_
Maybe someday, VNese might be gunned down in the streets of Germany or Norway...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE 2020-02-22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Beware of Russian troll brigades.

*US accuses Russia of trying to stir coronavirus panic*
FRENCH PRESS AGENCY - AFP
WASHINGTON
Published22.02.202020:29




People walk along Arbat pedestrian street in downtown Moscow, Feb. 19, 2020. (AFP Photo)
Thousands of Russian-linked social media accounts have launched a coordinated effort to spread alarm about the new coronavirus, disrupting global efforts to fight the epidemic, U.S. officials say.

The disinformation campaign promotes unfounded conspiracy theories that the U.S. is behind the COVID-19 outbreak, in an apparent bid to damage the U.S. image around the world by seizing on health concerns.

State Department officials tasked with combating Russian disinformation told Agence France-Presse (AFP) that false personas are being used on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram to advance Russian talking points in multiple languages.

"Russia's intent is to sow discord and undermine U.S. institutions and alliances from within, including through covert and coercive malign influence campaigns," said Philip Reeker, the acting Assistant Secretary of State for Europe and Eurasia.

"By spreading disinformation about coronavirus, Russian malign actors are once again choosing to threaten public safety by distracting from the global health response," he said.

The claims that have been circulating in recent weeks include allegations that the virus is a U.S. effort to "wage economic war on China," that it is a biological weapon manufactured by the CIA or part of a Western-led effort "to push anti-China messages."

U.S. individuals including Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates, a philanthropist who has spent billions on global health programs, have also been falsely accused of involvement in the virus.

The disinformation campaign was identified by U.S. monitors in mid-January after Chinese officials announced a third death from the new coronavirus in Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak.

More than 2,340 people have since died, mostly in China. The number of cases exceeds 76,000 and the virus has reached around 25 countries. Among them is Iran, which on Saturday ordered the closure of schools and universities in two cities, after a fifth death.

*Close coordination observed*

Several thousand online accounts – previously identified for airing Russian-backed messages on major events such as the war in Syria, the Yellow Vest protests in France and Chile's mass demonstrations – are posting "almost near identical" messages about the novel coronavirus, according to a report prepared for the State Department's Global Engagement Center and seen by AFP.

The accounts – run by humans, not bots – post at similar times in English, Spanish, Italian, German and French and can be linked back to Russian proxies, or carry similar messages to Russian-backed outlets such as RT and Sputnik, it said.

Russian state-funded media started pushing anti-Western messages about the cause of the epidemic on Jan. 20, with operators of the social media accounts beginning to post globally the following day, U.S. officials say.

"In this case, we were able to see their full disinformation ecosystem in effect, including state TV, proxy web sites and thousands of false social media personas all pushing the same themes," said Special Envoy Lea Gabrielle, head of the Global Engagement Center, which is tasked with tracking and exposing propaganda and disinformation.

During many past news events, the accounts would post actively for up to 72 hours. But messages about the new coronavirus have been uploaded every day over the past month – a sign, U.S. officials said, of Russia's investment in a story unlikely to disappear soon from the headlines.

"In the Russian doctrine of information confrontation, this is classic," said another official from the Global Engagement Center.

"The number of coronavirus cases globally hasn't reached its apex, so the Russian strategy is to very cheaply but very effectively take advantage of the information environment to sow discord between us and China, or for economic purposes."

Experts saw parallels with previous conspiracy theories traced to Moscow, including a KGB disinformation campaign in the 1980s that convinced many around the world that U.S. scientists created the HIV virus that causes AIDS.

U.S. intelligence has also said that Russia interfered through social media manipulation in the 2016 election and seeks to do so again in 2020. The Kremlin has denied the charges and President Donald Trump has scoffed at suggestions of Russian help.

*Risks seen in response*

Scientists believe the COVID-19 illness originated in late December in Wuhan at a market selling exotic animals for human consumption.

Bats are known carriers of this strain of the coronavirus, whose official name is SARS-CoV-2, but scientists think it spread to humans via another mammal species, possibly pangolins.

The U.S. believes the latest Russian disinformation campaign is making it harder to respond to the epidemic, particularly in Africa and Asia, with some of the public becoming suspicious of the Western response.

The World Health Organization warned Friday that the window to stem the outbreak was narrowing, voicing alarm at a surge of cases with no clear link to China.

A State Department official said that Russian operatives appeared to have been given "carte blanche" to attack the U.S. reputation.

"Whether or not a particular theme is being directed at the highest levels doesn't matter. It's the fact that they have freelance ability to operate in this space to do whatever damage they can, which could have seismic implications."

https://www.dailysabah.com/world/2020/02/22/us-accuses-russia-of-trying-to-stir-coronavirus-panic


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Beware of Russian troll brigades.
> 
> *US accuses Russia of trying to stir coronavirus panic*
> FRENCH PRESS AGENCY - AFP
> WASHINGTON
> Published22.02.202020:29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People walk along Arbat pedestrian street in downtown Moscow, Feb. 19, 2020. (AFP Photo)
> Thousands of Russian-linked social media accounts have launched a coordinated effort to spread alarm about the new coronavirus, disrupting global efforts to fight the epidemic, U.S. officials say.
> 
> The disinformation campaign promotes unfounded conspiracy theories that the U.S. is behind the COVID-19 outbreak, in an apparent bid to damage the U.S. image around the world by seizing on health concerns.
> 
> State Department officials tasked with combating Russian disinformation told Agence France-Presse (AFP) that false personas are being used on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram to advance Russian talking points in multiple languages.
> 
> "Russia's intent is to sow discord and undermine U.S. institutions and alliances from within, including through covert and coercive malign influence campaigns," said Philip Reeker, the acting Assistant Secretary of State for Europe and Eurasia.
> 
> "By spreading disinformation about coronavirus, Russian malign actors are once again choosing to threaten public safety by distracting from the global health response," he said.
> 
> The claims that have been circulating in recent weeks include allegations that the virus is a U.S. effort to "wage economic war on China," that it is a biological weapon manufactured by the CIA or part of a Western-led effort "to push anti-China messages."
> 
> U.S. individuals including Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates, a philanthropist who has spent billions on global health programs, have also been falsely accused of involvement in the virus.
> 
> The disinformation campaign was identified by U.S. monitors in mid-January after Chinese officials announced a third death from the new coronavirus in Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak.
> 
> More than 2,340 people have since died, mostly in China. The number of cases exceeds 76,000 and the virus has reached around 25 countries. Among them is Iran, which on Saturday ordered the closure of schools and universities in two cities, after a fifth death.
> 
> *Close coordination observed*
> 
> Several thousand online accounts – previously identified for airing Russian-backed messages on major events such as the war in Syria, the Yellow Vest protests in France and Chile's mass demonstrations – are posting "almost near identical" messages about the novel coronavirus, according to a report prepared for the State Department's Global Engagement Center and seen by AFP.
> 
> The accounts – run by humans, not bots – post at similar times in English, Spanish, Italian, German and French and can be linked back to Russian proxies, or carry similar messages to Russian-backed outlets such as RT and Sputnik, it said.
> 
> Russian state-funded media started pushing anti-Western messages about the cause of the epidemic on Jan. 20, with operators of the social media accounts beginning to post globally the following day, U.S. officials say.
> 
> "In this case, we were able to see their full disinformation ecosystem in effect, including state TV, proxy web sites and thousands of false social media personas all pushing the same themes," said Special Envoy Lea Gabrielle, head of the Global Engagement Center, which is tasked with tracking and exposing propaganda and disinformation.
> 
> During many past news events, the accounts would post actively for up to 72 hours. But messages about the new coronavirus have been uploaded every day over the past month – a sign, U.S. officials said, of Russia's investment in a story unlikely to disappear soon from the headlines.
> 
> "In the Russian doctrine of information confrontation, this is classic," said another official from the Global Engagement Center.
> 
> "The number of coronavirus cases globally hasn't reached its apex, so the Russian strategy is to very cheaply but very effectively take advantage of the information environment to sow discord between us and China, or for economic purposes."
> 
> Experts saw parallels with previous conspiracy theories traced to Moscow, including a KGB disinformation campaign in the 1980s that convinced many around the world that U.S. scientists created the HIV virus that causes AIDS.
> 
> U.S. intelligence has also said that Russia interfered through social media manipulation in the 2016 election and seeks to do so again in 2020. The Kremlin has denied the charges and President Donald Trump has scoffed at suggestions of Russian help.
> 
> *Risks seen in response*
> 
> Scientists believe the COVID-19 illness originated in late December in Wuhan at a market selling exotic animals for human consumption.
> 
> Bats are known carriers of this strain of the coronavirus, whose official name is SARS-CoV-2, but scientists think it spread to humans via another mammal species, possibly pangolins.
> 
> The U.S. believes the latest Russian disinformation campaign is making it harder to respond to the epidemic, particularly in Africa and Asia, with some of the public becoming suspicious of the Western response.
> 
> The World Health Organization warned Friday that the window to stem the outbreak was narrowing, voicing alarm at a surge of cases with no clear link to China.
> 
> A State Department official said that Russian operatives appeared to have been given "carte blanche" to attack the U.S. reputation.
> 
> "Whether or not a particular theme is being directed at the highest levels doesn't matter. It's the fact that they have freelance ability to operate in this space to do whatever damage they can, which could have seismic implications."
> 
> https://www.dailysabah.com/world/2020/02/22/us-accuses-russia-of-trying-to-stir-coronavirus-panic




I think it is possible!

If you notice, there are continual rise of anti China (and anti CCP) in the western hemisphere due to corona outbreak in China beside the impact of China's economy. Most of the accusation toward China and CCP are simply based on assumption/prejudice.


----------



## Glass

antonius123 said:


> I think it is possible!
> 
> If you notice, there are continual rise of anti China (and anti CCP) in the western hemisphere due to corona outbreak in China.



They are obviously doing that. Thats the only thing they do these russian troll and bot brigades. Causing mischief in international social networks.


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> They are obviously doing that. Thats the only thing they do these russian troll and bot brigades. Causing mischief in international social networks.



I mean: Russian accusation that US is behind the corona virus outbreak in China could be possible.

You can notice that the anti CCP and anti China also is rapidly increasing (after Hongkong case) due to corona virus. Many systematical accusations from western hemisphere: ranging from China mishandling, gross eating habit, CCP intended massacre, including racism toward Chinese and Asian rising. You can see in youtube and many forums including this one.


----------



## HannibalBarca

antonius123 said:


> I mean: Russian accusation that US is behind the corona virus outbreak in China could be possible.
> 
> You can notice that the anti CCP and anti China also is rapidly increasing (after Hongkong case) due to corona virus. Many systematical accusations from western hemisphere: ranging from China mishandling, gross eating habit, CCP intended massacre, including racism toward Chinese and Asian rising. You can see in youtube and many forums including this one.



Please spare us, your Illuminati analysis...
Even China is laughing at that...


----------



## Glass

antonius123 said:


> I mean: Russian accusation that US is behind the corona virus outbreak in China could be possible.
> 
> You can notice that the anti CCP and anti China also is rapidly increasing (after Hongkong case) due to corona virus. Many systematical accusations from western hemisphere: ranging from China mishandling, gross eating habit, CCP intended massacre, including racism toward Chinese and Asian rising. You can see in youtube and many forums including this one.



I dont really know much about the conspiracy theory of the virus having originated from the US but the fear mongering is in full speed in international and national media worldwide and the Russians have their hands in this trough their troll brigades. Some comments and accounts u encounter in international social media are often in fact Russian´s who pose as the people of the nationality they target trough their fake news and comments- they succeed with that with nations who havent encountered such a PsyOP yet- such as china for example which is the latest victim of that I guess but nations who had to deal with that like the US and Turkey for the past years are aware that there is a systematic approach from the Russians to spread a certain viewpoint.


----------



## antonius123

HannibalBarca said:


> Please spare us, your Illuminati analysis...
> Even China is laughing at that...



I am not referring to Illuminati. I am referring to warfare between US and China. Biological weapon is one of the plausible alternative that US can use.



Glass said:


> I dont really know much about the conspiracy theory of the virus having originated from the US but the fear mongering is in full speed in international and national media worldwide and the Russians have their hands in this trough their troll brigades. Some comments and accounts u encounter in international social media are often in fact Russian´s who pose as the people of the nationality they target trough their fake news and comments- they succeed with that with nations who havent encountered such a PsyOP yet- such as china for example which is the latest victim of that I guess but nations who had to deal with that like the US and Turkey for the past years are aware that there is a systematic approach from the Russians to spread a certain viewpoint.



You mean hatred comments and accusation toward China and Chinese are coming from Russian?


----------



## Glass

antonius123 said:


> You mean hatred comments and accusation toward China and Chinese are coming from Russian?



Indeed. Sure there are also a lot of people simply being mad at you. I am as well. But whenever such shit happens u will have instantly Russian troll brigades getting into work to push their narratives- and the US behind that corona virus is apparently one of it which is aimed at the chinese population.

You are new to it, but countries which are somewhat more "liberal" are dealing with the Russians troll brigades for the past 5 years~.. then again there is a reason why ur media and social media is controlled.



> Several thousand online accounts – previously identified for airing Russian-backed messages on major events such as the war in Syria, the Yellow Vest protests in France and Chile's mass demonstrations – are posting "almost near identical" messages about the novel coronavirus, according to a report prepared for the State Department's Global Engagement Center and seen by AFP.
> 
> The accounts – run by humans, not bots – post at similar times in English, Spanish, Italian, German and French and can be linked back to Russian proxies, or carry similar messages to Russian-backed outlets such as RT and Sputnik, it said.
> 
> Russian state-funded media started pushing anti-Western messages about the cause of the epidemic on Jan. 20, with operators of the social media accounts beginning to post globally the following day, U.S. officials say.
> 
> "In this case, we were able to see their full disinformation ecosystem in effect, including state TV, proxy web sites and thousands of false social media personas all pushing the same themes," said Special Envoy Lea Gabrielle, head of the Global Engagement Center, which is tasked with tracking and exposing propaganda and disinformation.
> 
> During many past news events, the accounts would post actively for up to 72 hours. But messages about the new coronavirus have been uploaded every day over the past month – a sign, U.S. officials said, of Russia's investment in a story unlikely to disappear soon from the headlines.
> 
> "In the Russian doctrine of information confrontation, this is classic," said another official from the Global Engagement Center.
> 
> "The number of coronavirus cases globally hasn't reached its apex, so the Russian strategy is to very cheaply but very effectively take advantage of the information environment to sow discord between us and China, or for economic purposes."
> 
> Experts saw parallels with previous conspiracy theories traced to Moscow, including a KGB disinformation campaign in the 1980s that convinced many around the world that U.S. scientists created the HIV virus that causes AIDS.
> 
> U.S. intelligence has also said that Russia interfered through social media manipulation in the 2016 election and seeks to do so again in 2020. The Kremlin has denied the charges and President Donald Trump has scoffed at suggestions of Russian help.


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Indeed. Sure there are also a lot of people simply being mad at you. I am as well. But whenever such shit happens u will have instantly Russian troll brigades getting into work to push their narratives- and the US behind that corona virus is apparently one of it which is aimed at the chinese population.
> 
> You are new to it, but countries which are somewhat more "liberal" are dealing with the Russians troll brigades for the past 5 years~.. then again there is a reason why ur media and social media is controlled.




You have evidence to back your accusation?

Otherwise, it will make Russian's accusation seems more plausible than yours 

Btw people mad at Chinese in western hemisphere due to corona virus is really insane and illogical. That suggest that propaganda in western hemisphere works well, and Russian accusation may be true.


----------



## Glass

antonius123 said:


> You have evidence to back your accusation?
> 
> Otherwise, it will make Russian's accusation seems more plausible than yours
> 
> Btw people mad at Chinese due to corona virus is really insane and illogical. That suggest that propaganda in western hemisphere works well.



Its the way it is, I posted a daily sabah link which kinda went into it but thats the reality. Russians are in the web and push their narratives and these are sometimes not chinese friendly.


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Its the way it is, I posted a daily sabah link which kinda went into it but thats the reality. Russians are in the web and push their narratives and these are sometimes not chinese friendly.




Well, Russian in the web with narratives doesnt mean they must be lying. US are also in the web with their own narrative. You think they are lying because you are tendencius. We dont know which one is the truth, thats why I said it is very possible.


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231675102619676672


antonius123 said:


> Well, Russian in the web with narratives doesnt mean they must be lying. US are also in the web with their own narrative. You think they are lying because you are tendencius. We dont know which one is the truth, thats why I said it is very possible.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Again the outbreak did not start in the wet market! @Viva_Viet



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Man, here the scientific proof.
> 
> 
> _*New Chinese study indicates novel coronavirus did not originate in Huanan seafood market*
> 
> 2020/2/22
> 
> A new study by Chinese researchers indicates the novel coronavirus may have begun human-to-human transmission in late November from a place other than the Huanan seafood market in Wuhan.
> 
> The study published on ChinaXiv, a Chinese open repository for scientific researchers, reveals the new coronavirus was introduced to the seafood market from another location, and then spread rapidly from market to market. The findings were the result of analyses of genome-wide data, sources of infection and the route of spread of 93 samples of the novel coronavirus collected from 12 countries across four continents.
> 
> The study believes that patient zero transmitted the virus to workers or sellers at the Huanan seafood market. The crowded market facilitated the further transmission of the virus to buyers, which caused a wider spread in early December 2019.
> 
> According to the researchers, the new coronavirus experienced two sudden population expansions, including one on January 6, 2020, which was related to the Chinese New Year's Day holiday.
> 
> An earlier expansion occurred on December 8, implying human-to-human transmission may have started in early December or late November, and then accelerated when it reached the Huanan seafood market.
> 
> On January 6, the National Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a second-level emergency response, which the researchers said served as a warning against mass public activity and travel.
> 
> If the warnings had received wider public attention, the number of cases spreading nationally and globally in mid-to-late January would have been lower, said the researchers.
> 
> Patients from Australia, France, Japan and the US - countries with wider samples - have had at least two sources of infection, and the US in particular has reported five sources, the study said.
> 
> However, based upon limited samples in other countries, the source of most infections is deemed to be the same. In addition to their contact history with Wuhan, some may have been infected in South China's Guangdong Province and Singapore.
> 
> Global Times
> 
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1180429.shtml _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/CNdlU/03ca13e0629978be1f6d5fb6229e1bd27b06a6a8.jpg ; https://archive.is/CNdlU/19a14329103d7cfb041c3ee1fa0aa008cf9b8e96/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224010536/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjunZU8AAXehc?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451
> ▲ 1. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/iOoR0/d01bf7c0f62b110bd7db834f01a764e193bbef48.jpg ; https://archive.ph/iOoR0/8431792749d74ed832569f90ed7ad27f98f5b6a4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224010835/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjvkfVAAAh1m3?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451
> ▲ 2. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/M3Ab7/d7e302766333d9c2299cd8a91995732b2f14fd75.jpg ; https://archive.ph/M3Ab7/9091c0b1e6d8cfb0fd2680c7106679ad446cde4e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224011104/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjwp-UcAA2W15?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451
> ▲ 3. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020


----------



## beijingwalker

【环球网综合报道】根据各省卫健委官方发布消息，截至24日9时发稿，已有24省（自治区、直辖市）23日0时-24时新增确诊病例为0例，其中包括北京、湖南、河南、天津等。

24 out of total 30 Chinese provinces registered zero new cases yesterday, total 11 new cases confirmed in China outside Hubei province yesterday.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> 【环球网综合报道】根据各省卫健委官方发布消息，截至24日9时发稿，已有24省（自治区、直辖市）23日0时-24时新增确诊病例为0例，其中包括北京、湖南、河南、天津等。
> 
> 24 out of total 30 Chinese provinces registered zero new cases yesterday, total 11 new cases confirmed in China outside Hubei province yesterday.


Almost 5 hours late for today's report in China... First time ever... Quite strange just to report "No new cases"...

-p-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231770776560291840


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Almost 5 hours late for today report in China... First time ever... Quite strange just to report "No new cases"...


New cases indicate the trend of where this virus is going in the future, that's the most important figure in almost all Chinese people's mind, total cases more indicate what happened in the past. Hubei's number hasn't come out yet, Hubei will take more time to stablise, the rest of China could be back to normal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> New cases indicate the trend of where this virus is going in the future, that's the most important figures in most Chinese people's mind, total cases more indicate what happened in the past. Hubei's number hasn't come out yet, Hubei will take more time to stablise, the rest of China could be back to normal in a couple of weeks.



My take is on the report being "late" it's the first time that such report is that late...
I can understand if numbers are high or report workers on the ground are overworked/submerged...
Even when the numbers were increasing/high they were on time...

So yes it's strange. We are almost 5-6 hour late...


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Its the way it is, I posted a daily sabah link which kinda went into it but thats the reality. Russians are in the web and push their narratives and these are sometimes not chinese friendly.




Well, Russian in the web with narratives doesnt mean they must be lying. US are also in the web with their own narrative. You think they are lying because you are tendencius. We dont know which one is the truth, thats why I said it is very possible.


HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231675102619676672




So what is your suspicion (imagination) trying to tell?


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> My take is on the report being "late" it's the first time that such report is that late...
> I can understand if numbers are high or report workers on the ground are overworked/submerged...
> Even when the numbers were increasing/high they were on time...
> 
> So yes it's strange. We are almost 5-6 hour late...


The number is late for Hubei province only, a sealed off province. dosen't affect much of the rest of China.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> The number is late for Hubei province only, a sealed off province. dosen't affect much of the rest of China.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231776208087633921


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231776208087633921


Hubei province made tremendous sacrifice for China and for the world, hats off to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> Hubei province made tremendous sacrifice for China and for the world, hats off to them.


I think the mess around the world has just started...


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> I think the mess around the world has just started...


China has gained a lot of experience and the vaccine is slated to be available in April, we also collected lots of plasma from recovered patients which was proven to be highly effective among patients in critical conditions, and the spring is coming, meaning flu season draws to the end. now this virus is not totally unknown to scientists , they finished tons of data on it already, so it won't cause a massive chao now like it first hit Wuhan city 2 months ago..


----------



## HannibalBarca

beijingwalker said:


> China has gained a lot of experience and the vaccine is slated to be available in April, we also collected lots of plasma from recovered patients which was proven to be highly effective among patients in critical conditions, and the spring is coming, meaning flu season draws to the end. now this virus is not totally unknown to scientists , they finished tons of data on it already, so it won't cause a massive chao now like it first hit Wuhan city 2 months ago..


No vaccine yet, only the receptors were mapped, It's a good first step, but still... we are months and months away from a vaccine.
The spring theory is just a theory... the Virus has quite a lot of unknown... If you take Singapore per exemple, Temps were high and yet...
This isn't just a flu...
Data is fine, but it's just data. as long as a clinical therapeutic process is clearly made... Every Other Countries will use the same "recovery" process.

Therefore, I do not think that we are out of it... Many countries aren't prepared for it... Right now in Italy... it's Wuhan 2.0... Ppl are behaving the same way as what we saw in China... And the Country also face the same problem... They do not have enough ICU beds for what is coming...
Or Korea right now...
Will not even speak about Iran... and it's "weird" situation... With it's 40% mortality rate... Let's just hope it's not a new strain, even more virulent than the original one...


----------



## antonius123

HannibalBarca said:


> I think the mess around the world has just started...



Started because other countries cannot handle corona virus like China.


----------



## beijingwalker

HannibalBarca said:


> Will not even speak about Iran... and it's "weird" situation... With it's 40% mortality rate... Let's just hope it's not a new strain, even more virulent than the original one...


All the past experiences tell us if the virus mutates, they will only become less virulent, this virus is not totally unknown, the structure is 80% similar to SARS and behaves similar too. Cases in Iran are almost certainly vastly underreported, when the virus first hit Wuhan, the city registered 40 cases and a dozen died, it's due to massive underreporting of the infected.


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE
Relaxation on lockdown of Wuhan City. Healthy non-Wuhan residents and people of special needs are allowed to leave the city.

*因保障疫情防控、城市运行、生产生活、特殊疾病治疗等原因必须出城的人员以及滞留在汉外地人员（以下简称出城人员）可以出城，但要坚持错峰出城、分批实施，适时安全有序原则。*

出城人员不属于被要求隔离的人员（包括确诊患者、疑似患者、发热患者、密切接触者及处于观察期的治愈出院患者），且须身体健康，没有发热、干咳、气喘等症状。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Most new cases of Hubei province are from Wuhan city, it seems that the virus is largely contained in Hubei except for Wuhan city.



antonius123 said:


> Started because other countries cannot handle corona virus like China.


China haters were out in force attacking China for alledgedly "mishandling" of the virus when this newly emerged unknown virus first hit Wuhan city, China. Now over 2 months after this virus was recognized, studied and treated, see how foreign "democratic" government fare in dealing with this already "known" virus.


----------



## lcloo

beijingwalker said:


> Most new cases of Hubei province are from Wuhan city, it seems that the virus is largely contained in Hubei except for Wuhan city.


*NEW CASES on 2020-02-23*
Wuhan City 348 cases,
Xiaogan City 22 cases
Yichang City 7 cases
8 other cities in Hubei province total 21 cases.
6 other cities in Hubei province zero cases.

Also, 11 new cases from other 6 provinces on Mainland China, and 7 new cases from Hongkong/Macau/Taiwan. Zero new cases from the rest of 24 provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

*Death toll in China coronavirus outbreak rises to 2,594*
*150 people have died in past 24 hours while 409 new cases detected*
Fuat Kabakci |24.02.2020









BEIJING 

The death toll in China from the coronavirus outbreak has risen to 2,594, the country’s National Health Commission said Monday.

The commission said 150 people have died in the past 24 hours while 409 new cases were detected by health authorities, bringing the total number of confirmed cases to more than 77,000.

Around 97,000 people are currently under medical care, while the number of discharged patients totals around 25,000.

Outside mainland China, there are 74 registered cases in Hong Kong and 10 others in Macau.

The coronavirus has spread to more than 25 other countries including the U.S., the U.K., Singapore, France, Russia, Spain and India.

The World Health Organization (WHO) has declared the outbreak an international health emergency.

*Writing by Ali Murat Alhas

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacif...a-coronavirus-outbreak-rises-to-2-594/1742730

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Hmmmm something is not right

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231835494721499136
Get those people out of there.....



lcloo said:


> UPDATE
> Relaxation on lockdown of Wuhan City. Healthy non-Wuhan residents and people of special needs are allowed to leave the city.
> 
> *因保障疫情防控、城市运行、生产生活、特殊疾病治疗等原因必须出城的人员以及滞留在汉外地人员（以下简称出城人员）可以出城，但要坚持错峰出城、分批实施，适时安全有序原则。*
> 
> 出城人员不属于被要求隔离的人员（包括确诊患者、疑似患者、发热患者、密切接触者及处于观察期的治愈出院患者），且须身体健康，没有发热、干咳、气喘等症状。
> 
> 
> View attachment 608257
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 608258
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 608259
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 608260
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 608261




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231908170701950978


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Pak Iran border has been sealed.


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Its the way it is, I posted a daily sabah link which kinda went into it but thats the reality. Russians are in the web and push their narratives and these are sometimes not chinese friendly.



You can see a good political narration from Steve Bannon:




It sounds like narration to prepare world war 3


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE


----------



## beijingwalker

New cases outsie Hubei province in China were 9 yesterday, first time become single digit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

antonius123 said:


> You can see a good political narration from Steve Bannon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like narration to prepare world war 3


World Health Organization *WHO Situation Report - 35* at 10AM February 24th, 2020

*SUBJECT IN FOCUS: Risk Communications to Address Stigma *
*Stigma occurs when people negatively associate an infectious disease**, such as COVID-19, with a specific population.* In the case of COVID-19, there are an increasing number of reports of public stigmatization against people from areas affected by the epidemic. Unfortunately, this means that people are being labelled, stereotyped, separated, and/or experience loss of status and discrimination because of a potential negative affiliation with the disease. 

Given that COVID-19 is a new disease, it is understandable that its emergence and spread cause confusion, anxiety and fear among the general public. These factors can give rise to harmful stereotypes. 

Stigma can: 
• Drive people to hide the illness to avoid discrimination 
• Prevent people from seeking health care immediately 
• Discourage them from adopting healthy behaviours 

Such barriers could potentially contribute to more severe health problems, ongoing transmission, and difficulties controlling infectious diseases during an infectious disease outbreak. The International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRC), UNICEF and the WHO are developing community-based guides and global campaigns to thwart the effects of stigma on people and the COVID-19 response. 

Do your part. Governments, citizens, media, key influencers and communities have an important role to play in preventing and stopping stigma. We all need to be intentional and thoughtful when communicating on social media and other communication platforms, showing supportive behaviors around COVID-19. 

Here are some examples and tips on possible actions to counter stigmatizing attitudes: 
• *Spreading the facts:* Stigma can be heightened by insufficient knowledge about how the new coronavirus disease (COVID-19) is transmitted and treated, and how to prevent infection. 

• *Engaging social influencers *such as religious leaders on prompting reflection about people who are stigmatized and how to support them, or respected celebrities to amplify messages that reduce stigma. 

• *Amplify the voices, stories and images of local peopl*e who have experienced COVID-19 and have recovered or who have supported a loved one through recovery to emphasise that most people do recover from COVID-19. 

*• Make sure you portray different ethnic groups*. Materials should show diverse communities that are being affected, and show communities working together to prevent the spread of COVID-19. 

*• Balanced reporting.* Media reporting should be balanced and contextualised, disseminating evidence-based information and helping combat rumour and misinformation that could lead to stigmatisation. 

*• Link up.* There are a number of initiatives to address stigma and stereotyping. It is key to link up to these activities to create a movement and a positive environment that shows care and empathy for all.



beijingwalker said:


> New cases outsie Hubei province in China were 9 yesterday, first time become single digit.


Yes, 9 cases in Mainland China, and 9 cases in Hongkong/Macau/Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

lcloo said:


> World Health Organization *WHO Situation Report - 35* at 10AM February 24th, 2020
> 
> *SUBJECT IN FOCUS: Risk Communications to Address Stigma *
> *Stigma occurs when people negatively associate an infectious disease**, such as COVID-19, with a specific population.* In the case of COVID-19, there are an increasing number of reports of public stigmatization against people from areas affected by the epidemic. Unfortunately, this means that people are being labelled, stereotyped, separated, and/or experience loss of status and discrimination because of a potential negative affiliation with the disease.
> 
> Given that COVID-19 is a new disease, it is understandable that its emergence and spread cause confusion, anxiety and fear among the general public. These factors can give rise to harmful stereotypes.
> 
> Stigma can:
> • Drive people to hide the illness to avoid discrimination
> • Prevent people from seeking health care immediately
> • Discourage them from adopting healthy behaviours
> 
> Such barriers could potentially contribute to more severe health problems, ongoing transmission, and difficulties controlling infectious diseases during an infectious disease outbreak. The International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRC), UNICEF and the WHO are developing community-based guides and global campaigns to thwart the effects of stigma on people and the COVID-19 response.
> 
> Do your part. Governments, citizens, media, key influencers and communities have an important role to play in preventing and stopping stigma. We all need to be intentional and thoughtful when communicating on social media and other communication platforms, showing supportive behaviors around COVID-19.
> 
> Here are some examples and tips on possible actions to counter stigmatizing attitudes:
> • *Spreading the facts:* Stigma can be heightened by insufficient knowledge about how the new coronavirus disease (COVID-19) is transmitted and treated, and how to prevent infection.
> 
> • *Engaging social influencers *such as religious leaders on prompting reflection about people who are stigmatized and how to support them, or respected celebrities to amplify messages that reduce stigma.
> 
> • *Amplify the voices, stories and images of local peopl*e who have experienced COVID-19 and have recovered or who have supported a loved one through recovery to emphasise that most people do recover from COVID-19.
> 
> *• Make sure you portray different ethnic groups*. Materials should show diverse communities that are being affected, and show communities working together to prevent the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> *• Balanced reporting.* Media reporting should be balanced and contextualised, disseminating evidence-based information and helping combat rumour and misinformation that could lead to stigmatisation.
> 
> *• Link up.* There are a number of initiatives to address stigma and stereotyping. It is key to link up to these activities to create a movement and a positive environment that shows care and empathy for all.
> 
> 
> Yes, 9 cases in Mainland China, and 9 cases in Hongkong/Macau/Taiwan.



Any work about the *African *swine flu or *Middle east* respiratory syndrome MERS... Or the *Ebola* ( named after an African River) and so on...


----------



## beijingwalker

Excluding the latest cases in Hubei, the rest of China had just nine new infections on Feb. 24, the lowest number of cases since Jan. 20 when the national health authority began publishing nationwide data on the coronavirus infections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

lcloo said:


> World Health Organization *WHO Situation Report - 35* at 10AM February 24th, 2020
> 
> *SUBJECT IN FOCUS: Risk Communications to Address Stigma *
> *Stigma occurs when people negatively associate an infectious disease**, such as COVID-19, with a specific population.* In the case of COVID-19, there are an increasing number of reports of public stigmatization against people from areas affected by the epidemic. Unfortunately, this means that people are being labelled, stereotyped, separated, and/or experience loss of status and discrimination because of a potential negative affiliation with the disease.
> 
> Given that COVID-19 is a new disease, it is understandable that its emergence and spread cause confusion, anxiety and fear among the general public. These factors can give rise to harmful stereotypes.
> 
> Stigma can:
> • Drive people to hide the illness to avoid discrimination
> • Prevent people from seeking health care immediately
> • Discourage them from adopting healthy behaviours
> 
> Such barriers could potentially contribute to more severe health problems, ongoing transmission, and difficulties controlling infectious diseases during an infectious disease outbreak. The International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRC), UNICEF and the WHO are developing community-based guides and global campaigns to thwart the effects of stigma on people and the COVID-19 response.
> 
> Do your part. Governments, citizens, media, key influencers and communities have an important role to play in preventing and stopping stigma. We all need to be intentional and thoughtful when communicating on social media and other communication platforms, showing supportive behaviors around COVID-19.
> 
> Here are some examples and tips on possible actions to counter stigmatizing attitudes:
> • *Spreading the facts:* Stigma can be heightened by insufficient knowledge about how the new coronavirus disease (COVID-19) is transmitted and treated, and how to prevent infection.
> 
> • *Engaging social influencers *such as religious leaders on prompting reflection about people who are stigmatized and how to support them, or respected celebrities to amplify messages that reduce stigma.
> 
> • *Amplify the voices, stories and images of local peopl*e who have experienced COVID-19 and have recovered or who have supported a loved one through recovery to emphasise that most people do recover from COVID-19.
> 
> *• Make sure you portray different ethnic groups*. Materials should show diverse communities that are being affected, and show communities working together to prevent the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> *• Balanced reporting.* Media reporting should be balanced and contextualised, disseminating evidence-based information and helping combat rumour and misinformation that could lead to stigmatisation.
> 
> *• Link up.* There are a number of initiatives to address stigma and stereotyping. It is key to link up to these activities to create a movement and a positive environment that shows care and empathy for all.




Actually his narration is nothing to do with stigma toward chinese, but toward CCP. Strong narration based on corona outbreak.


----------



## lcloo

HannibalBarca said:


> Any work about the *African *swine flu or *Middle east* respiratory syndrome MERS... Or the *Ebola* ( named after an African River) and so on...


You can visit WHO official website
https://www.who.int/


----------



## Mista

Looks like it's possible to be a spreader without ever knowing that you got infected and recover from it.

A new confirmed case in Singapore today has recovered before she was even tested with the conventional test. However a new serological test looking for antibodies in their immune system confirmed she had earlier been infected with Covid-19.

This has helped the Singapore Police Force to establish links and crack the mystery behind Singapore's largest infection cluster, tracking the infection to two travellers from Wuhan who arrived here on 19 Jan.










__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Duke-NUS used COVID-19 antibody tests to establish link between church clusters in a world-first*

SINGAPORE: In a world-first, a research team at Duke-NUS Medical School established a link between two COVID-19 clusters in Singapore via serological testing on two cases, the Ministry of Health (MOH) announced on Tuesday (Feb 25).

The lab tests showed that a couple, cases 83 and 91, were infected with the coronavirus. The couple are linked to the Life Church and Missions Singapore and came into contact with cases 8 and 9, a couple from Wuhan.

Cases 83 and 91 then passed the infection during a Chinese New Year gathering on Jan 25 to Case 66, who works at Grace Assembly of God church and has been determined by MOH to be the primary case in that cluster.

READ: Chinese New Year gathering identified as missing link between COVID-19 church clusters

"This meant that cases 83 and 91 likely got infected from case 8 and 9, and went on to pass the infection to case 66 at the Chinese New Year gathering,” the health ministry said.

*Cases 83 and 91 had no symptoms at the time of the investigations*, the ministry explained.

Records showed that case 91 had gone to Sengkang General Hospital the day after the gathering with symptoms consistent with COVID-19. Case 83 had also been unwell end-January, and repeatedly sought treatment at a GP clinic.

*The MOH epidemiology team arranged for cases 83 and 91 to be tested at the National Centre for Infectious Diseases, including the use of serological tests developed by the Duke-NUS team.*

*Serological tests are tests that look for antibodies in blood samples.*

*"The test results confirmed they had earlier been infected with COVID-19," MOH said. *

READ: Singapore to bar visitors with recent travel history to South Korea's COVID-19 outbreak epicentres Daegu and Cheongdo

HOW THE TESTS WERE USED

According to MOH, Duke-NUS had cultured the COVID-19 virus in less than a week after Singapore confirmed its first case.

*"Using the virus and genetic material derived from the virus, the research team had then rapidly developed several specific lab tests to detect the virus-specific antibodies for contract tracing and other applications," said MOH.*

*MOH said the lab test currently used to confirm the COVID-19 infection is a molecular test called the Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) which detects the the presence of viral generic material in a biological sample obtained from a patient.*

*The drawback with this test, said MOH, was that it would not work if the patient had recovered and the body's immune system has cleared the virus.*

*"However, the immune system produces antibodies in response to the infection. The virus specific antibodies will stay with the recovered patient for longer periods of time, which could be at least for several years," said MOH.*

*Using two different antibody testing platforms (virus neutralisation assay and ELISA assay), the Duke-NUS team proved that cases 81 and 93 were infected with COVID-19 in late January 2020, as they had very high levels of the virus-specific antibodies in their blood. *

"This result was a significant piece of evidence which confirmed the links between the church clusters and the two Wuhan travellers," added MOH.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/covid19-coronavirus-duke-nus-antibody-tests-12469184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

*Millions of Chinese firms face risk of collapse amid coronavirus pandemic, survey shows*
*BY DAILY SABAH WITH AGENCIES*
ISTANBUL BUSINESS 
FEB 25, 2020 4:57 PM GMT+3



People wearing protective face masks walk on an overpass in Shanghai on February 25, 2020. (AFP Photo)


As China’s economy struggles with the impact of the global coronavirus pandemic that has infected more than 75,000 people worldwide, millions of companies across the country are in a race against the clock to stay afloat, Bloomberg reported Sunday.

The government has asked banks to offer more credit for an economy paralyzed by the spread of the virus. A survey of small- and medium-sized Chinese firms found millions on the verge of collapse.

A survey showed that a third of respondents only had enough cash to cover fixed expenses for a month, with another third running out within two months. Without more financial support or a sudden rebound in China’s economy, some may have to shut for good, the report said.

Chinese President Xi Jinping acknowledged Sunday that the virus represented the country's "largest public health emergency" since the founding of the People's Republic in 1949.

"This is a crisis for us and it is a big test," Xi said in comments reported by state television. China's annual parliament meeting was on Monday postponed for the first time since the Cultural Revolution in the 1960s.

On Sunday, President Xi hailed the trend and urged businesses to resume work and safeguard jobs. He also told low-risk provinces to restore economic output while high-risk regions focused on controlling the epidemic.

Yunnan, Guangdong, Shanxi and Guizhou on Monday lowered their emergency response measures from the most serious level, joining the provinces of Gansu and Liaoning in relaxing restrictions on transport and travel.

The new coronavirus has infected nearly 77,000 people and killed more than 2,500 in China, and spread to numerous other countries.

Outside Hubei, factories, businesses and construction sites have already gradually restarted, though operations are still fitful.

Many front-line workers have yet to return home from specially extended Lunar New Year holidays, supply chains have not fully recovered, and raw material and component shortages still exist, a government official from Zhejiang, one of China's biggest provinces by economic output, told a news briefing.

The International Monetary Fund warned Sunday that the epidemic was putting a "fragile" global economic recovery at risk.

G20 financial chiefs also voiced concern about its ripple effects around the world.




https://www.dailysabah.com/business...nese-firms-face-risk-of-collapse-survey-shows


----------



## Glass

:/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232339001706778625


----------



## nahtanbob

lcloo said:


> Anti-China keyboard agents spinning fake video/news and malicious mis-information abound endlessly.
> 
> Shame on people treating a crisis killing hundreds of lives as an opportunity to propagate their hate of China.


@Icloo if chinese leaders had been more transparent we may not be here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patero

Some hard choices being made in China, with many more to be made elsewhere in due time.

Relax containment and quarantine measures to stimulate the economy, but risk allowing the virus to continue spreading. Or maintain/increase containment measures and risk destabilizing the economy.

If the numbers Chinese officials have been reporting are accurate, then they can probably take the risk of relaxing restrictive measures. A mere 5 new cases reported in China today excluding Hubei province.

But if they have been under-reporting their numbers as many suspect, relaxing these measures could expose many more people to the virus. 

Time will tell.


----------



## beijingwalker

nahtanbob said:


> @Icloo if chinese leaders had been more transparent we may not be here


How come Japan and Korea can't even contain the outbreak over 2 months after Wuhan outbreak? Are they transparent enough?


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE

As for transparency I would rather trust WHO World Health Organization and other global organizations and individuals with credibility rather than some spinning from mainly Western media with dubious vested political interest. Injecting political element into COVID-19 crisis is a shameful act.

Extract from WHO director-general's speech on 26th Feb 2020:-
_full text here https://www.who.int/dg/speeches/det...ssion-briefing-on-covid-19---26-february-2020_
On Monday, the WHO-China joint mission concluded its visit and delivered its report.

As you also know, the team has traveled to several different provinces, including Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak.

The team has made a range of findings about the transmissibility of the virus, the severity of disease and the impact of the measures taken.

*They found that the epidemic peaked and plateaued between the 23rd of January and the 2nd of February, and has been declining steadily since then.*

They have found that there has been no significant change in the DNA of the virus.

The team also estimate that the measures taken in China have averted a significant number of cases.


----------



## Mista

*Man loses PR status, barred from re-entering Singapore after breaching Stay-Home Notice*
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ronavirus-pr-stay-home-notice-barred-12471954

*COVID-19: Two to be charged with giving false information to MOH during contact tracing*
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...arged-false-info-moh-contact-tracing-12471894


----------



## nahtanbob

beijingwalker said:


> How come Japan and Korea can't even contain the outbreak over 2 months after Wuhan outbreak? Are they transparent enough?



keep following your "suppress bad news at all cost policies"
it will cost you dearly one of these days


----------



## beijingwalker

nahtanbob said:


> keep following your "suppress bad news at all cost policies"
> it will cost you dearly one of these days


Rumor and disinformation cost more, see what happend in the middle east in the past decade.


----------



## nahtanbob

beijingwalker said:


> Rumor and disinformation cost more, see what happend in the middle east in the past decade.



The Middle East has tried censorship portion of the Chinese model for a long time. They postpone the day of reckoning


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## beijingwalker

nahtanbob said:


> The Middle East has tried censorship portion of the Chinese model for a long time. They postpone the day of reckoning


If they regulated the media, the whole region will plunged into this endless war designed by the west.


----------



## Mista

*Wuhan nurses' plea for international medics to help fight coronavirus*

Two nurses in Wuhan have published an open letter pleading for health workers from around the world to come to China to help fight the coronavirus.

Yingchun Zeng, of the Guangzhou Medical hospital, and Yan Zhen, of the Sun Yet-sen Memorial hospital, also in Guangzhou, published a letter in the medical journal the Lancet on Monday describing mental and physical exhaustion and severe supply shortages on the frontlines of the outbreak.

Zeng and Zhen are two of at least 14,000 nurses, among almost 20,000 medical personnel, from across the country who have gone to Wuhan to help the overwhelmed medical system. “But we need much more help. We are asking nurses and medical staff from countries around the world to come to China now, to help us in this battle,” they said.

The virus has claimed more than 2,715 lives and infected at least 80,000 people. On Monday, China’s National Health Commission said more than 3,200 health workers had contracted Covid-19, about 90% of those cases in Hubei province. According to tallies of deaths reported in the Chinese media, at least 22 health workers have died from the virus.

The two health workers, who arrived in Wuhan in late January, wrote: “The conditions and environment here in Wuhan are more difficult and extreme than we could ever have imagined.”

The letter describes shortages of protective equipment, from N95 face masks with respirators, face shields and goggles to gowns and gloves. Previous media reports have shown doctors and nurses making gowns out of waste bags while hospitals have asked for donations from the public.

Zeng and Zhen’s letter also described the difficulties of day-to-day operations. Protective goggles are hard to see through, while wearing several layers of gloves make opening packages to give patients injections a “huge challenge”. Many medical staff have pressure ulcers on their ears and forehead from wearing a mask for so many hours, while others have painful rashes all over their hands from constant washing.

“In order to save energy and the time it takes to put on and take off protective clothing, we avoid eating and drinking for two hours before entering the isolation ward,” the letter said, adding some nurses had fainted from hypoglycaemia, when blood sugar drops too low, or hypoxia, the lack of oxygen.

The letter, which comes as the number of infections in China appear to be falling, contradicts a recent stream of optimistic statements from officials and positive state media coverage hailing the government’s handling of the crisis. An online forum for medical professionals, DXY.cn , translated and posted the letter, but it was later removed.

Zeng and Zhen also highlighted the emotional toll the work had taken. “While we are professional nurses, we are also human. Like everyone else, we feel helplessness, anxiety, and fear. Experienced nurses occasionally find the time to comfort colleagues and try to relieve our anxiety,” they wrote.

“But even experienced nurses may also cry, possibly because we do not know how long we need to stay here and we are the highest-risk group for Covid-19 infection.”

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...a-international-medics-help-fight-coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

beijingwalker said:


> If they regulated the media, the whole region will plunged into this endless war designed by the west.



regulating the media & censorship do not create or conceals problems in the long run. there can always be short term hype/hysteria. that can happen even in china

what Chinese system has done here to suppress the death of corona virus patients for a short time. The suppression of news has done nobody any good. 

The short time could have been used to study the virus better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

nahtanbob said:


> regulating the media & censorship do not create or conceals problems in the long run. there can always be short term hype/hysteria. that can happen even in china
> 
> what Chinese system has done here to suppress the death of corona virus patients for a short time. The suppression of news has done nobody any good.
> 
> The short time could have been used to study the virus better.


Our system has helped China's fast development for 4 decades already, the longest continuous development miracle in the whole human history, so how long is long and how short is a short time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Death of isolation patient 'not COVID-19', says Indonesian hospital*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, February 26, 2020 / 10:22 am 






Health workers in protective gear take part in an infection prevention and control drill on Feb. 12, 2020 at Sanglah hopital in Denpasar, Bali. (AFP/Sonny Tumbelaka)

A male patient suspected of COVID-19 died on Feb. 23 at Kariadi Central General Hospital in Semarang, Central Java, after being treated in an isolation room for nearly a week.

The patient had reportedly returned to Indonesia on Feb. 12 from Spain via Dubai, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), and presented symptoms of the disease after his arrival, including fever, cough and shortness of breath. He was admitted to the hospital on Feb. 17 and transferred to an isolation room two days later. 

Kariadi hospital’s medical and nursing director, Agoes Oerip Poerwoko, confirmed that the patient died on Sunday, but asserted that SARS-CoV-2 – the virus that causes COVID-19 – was not the cause of the patient's death. 

“The patient died not from the coronavirus, but due to severe breathing difficulties. The result of a laboratory test from the Health Ministry’s research and development center came out a day after the patient was buried, and it showed he tested negative for the coronavirus,” Agoes said as quoted by _kompas.com_ on Tuesday. 

Besides the recently deceased patient, Agoes said that the hospital had also treated two other patients suspected of COVID-19 infection, an Indonesian and a Japanese who had traveled to other countries. The two patients had been discharged after testing negative for SARS-CoV-2.

Kariadi hospital has treated at least 23 patients for suspected coronavirus infection since January. Four of the patients were nationals of China, Japan, and South Korea, all of which have localized outbreaks. 

The city of Wuhan in Hubei province, China, is the epicenter of the COVID-19 outbreak that emerged in December 2019, which has affected 41 countries to date.

Read also: ’It is not COVID-19’: Indonesian health official mixes up disease and virus

“Of the 23 patients, 10 of them are patients under surveillance because [they] show clinical symptoms [of COVID-19], while the 13 others are under observation and have been allowed to go home,” said Agoes.

Separately, Kariadi hospital medical services head Nurdopo Baskoro said the hospital had just admitted a female patient on Monday who was being treated in an isolation room.

"[The patient] is a 25-year-old woman who came to the hospital in the afternoon complaining about having a fever, coughing and chills. She has been in close contact with foreigners from [South] Korea and China, but has no history of traveling abroad,” Nurdopo said.

As of Feb. 25, more than 80,400 people around the world have contracted the virus and more than 2,700 deaths have been linked to COVID-19. 

Indonesia has reported zero confirmed cases to date, although at least nine Indonesian crewmen aboard the _Diamond Princess_ cruise ship in Japan have tested positive for COVID-19. 

In addition, a Chinese national and a Japanese national were diagnosed with the disease upon their return from vacationing in Bali over the past two months, according to reports issued by the infectious disease centers in those countries. (syk)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ient-not-covid-19-says-semarang-hospital.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

*Measures tightened as coronavirus moves closer to Turkey*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL TURKEY 
FEB 26, 2020 4:17 PM GMT+3



A municipality worker disinfects a bus against virus risk in the eastern Turkish city of Van, which borders Iran, Feb. 26, 2020. (AA Photo)

*As cases of the coronavirus spread further, Turkey remains among the few countries in its region spared from COVID-19. Health Minister Fahrettin Koca, however, warns that the risk is greater than ever for Turkey and says the country will take heightened measures to ensure minimum impact*
From Iran and Iraq to Greece, the coronavirus – or COVID-19 – is making its way around the countries neighboring Turkey, which connects Asia and Europe. The country has not yet reported a single case of the virus, but the government acknowledges the possibility of future risks and is ramping up measures, from flight bans to border closures.

Health Minister Fahrettin Koca signaled the heightened measures in light of the high number of cases in Turkey's eastern neighbor, Iran. “We have to be in control,” Koca told Anadolu Agency (AA) in an exclusive interview Wednesday.

Turkey brought a number of Turkish citizens home from Iran on Tuesday with a specially arranged evacuation flight carrying 142 people including crew members and placed all under quarantine in the capital Ankara.

None of the 142 people tested positive for coronavirus, the minister said in a separate press conference.

Panic has gripped the world in response to the lack of an effective treatment for the fast-spreading virus, which has brought about an equally rapid stream of fake news and false rumors. Turkish social media has also had its fair share of unfounded claims regarding a government cover-up of cases. The Health Minister reiterated that there have been no cases in the country. “You can’t hide anything from the world, still less from the World Health Organization (WHO). You can’t say someone infected with the virus does not have it. You have to treat it and stop him or her from coming in contact with others; you have to prevent more infections,” he said.

Koca shared the opinion of the health community, which assesses that warmer weather will lead to a decline in the number of cases. “We want to keep Turkey away from the virus as long as possible though we cannot rule out any possibility. We see cases everywhere, in Europe, in Italy for instance, but they quickly took measures,” he said.

“The risk is here, on our doorstep. We see it spreads to the region, to Iraq, Israel, Lebanon, and it originates from Qom (in Iran). We have to confront it so it won’t spread across our borders,” he said.

Turkey closed its border crossings with Iran on Sunday and was screening arrivals from Iran with thermal cameras. Twenty-eight people were banned from entering Turkey over suspicion of having coronavirus last weekend alone. The country has four border crossings with Iran and Koca said any visitors who have been to Qom or Mashhad, two Iranian cities with reported cases, will be placed in quarantine automatically. The country also plans to set up field hospitals on the border to immediately quarantine anyone suspected of having coronavirus. It has also readied hospitals in eastern Turkey where the border is located in order to shore up the quarantine measures. The health minister said they had placed 23 people who visited Qom and Mashhad in quarantine since last week.

Listing examples of Turkey’s preventative measures, Koca said he had personally intervened to stop an incoming flight from an unnamed country from landing due to suspicious incidents aboard. “We did not even allow them to refuel and diverted it to another country in Europe. It was a Turkish Airlines (THY) flight with Turkish crewmembers. Crewmembers were also not allowed back in Turkey and instructed to spend 14 days of quarantine in the country where the plane landed,” he said.

Koca called on the public not to succumb to panic. “There is no virus here, and we have every equipment and staff to contain it if there is a case,” he said.

Turkey has already taken measures before WHO declared an emergency on the issue and set up a Science Board, a task force monitoring the developments regarding the virus and taking measures. It also designated some hospitals as specialized hospitals for quarantine measures.

*Travel warning for Iraq and Italy*

The Turkish Foreign Ministry Wednesday issued a travel warning for citizens planning to travel to Italy and Iraq. The ministry said in a statement that citizens were strongly recommended to avoid non-essential visits to regions in Italy and Iraq where coronavirus cases were reported. The ministry called Turkish citizens who are living in Italy or who were required to travel there to take precautions for their health and follow the warnings and statements by Turkish diplomatic missions in Italy and WHO. For Iraq, the ministry advised citizens to stay away from areas with reported cases.

Media outlets also reported that the Turkish civil aviation authority suspended all flights, including private, cargo and charter flights, to and from Iran.


https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/measures-tightened-as-coronavirus-moves-closer-to-turkey/news

*Turkish firms triple mask production to meet Chinese demand*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL BUSINESS 
FEB 26, 2020 1:12 PM GMT+3



People wear face masks in a street in Beijing, China, Feb. 26, 2020. (Reuters Photo)


Turkish firms producing medical masks have increased their production volume in line with the ever-growing demand from China amid the country’s struggle to fight the outbreak of the new type of coronavirus.

Coronavirus has spread further around the world as a World Health Organisation warns that countries outside China are “simply not ready” for a pandemic.

Local firms with monthly production capacities of 10 million masks have already tripled their production capacity.

The disease is believed to have originated in the Chinese city of Wuhan late last year and has spread rapidly, infecting about 80,000 people globally and killing more than 2,700, the vast majority in mainland China.

Metin Demir, chairman of the Turkish Health Industries Employer’s Union (SEIS), told Anadolu Agency (AA) that there are currently 10 firms in Turkey that produce medical masks, five of which are large-scale companies. He added that now all the companies have increased their production capacity and have been exporting to China, which was the world’s largest mask-producing country.

Demir said that although Turkish firms have increased their production capacity up to 30 million monthly, this is still not enough to meet the demand coming from China.

“China leads the way in producing medical consumable substances,” Demir said, adding: “However, with the emergence of the new coronavirus epidemic both the mask stocks have melted and the production has halted in a country that has 1.3 billion population.”

He noted that China, which had previously eliminated several producers in the market with price competition, now lacks the needed products, adding that medical device and medical consumable products are actually very strategic industries.


https://www.dailysabah.com/business...triple-mask-production-to-meet-chinese-demand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

CDC issues advisory for American citizens to avoid non-essential travel to Italy and Iran:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232737244416442369


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to Quarantine 188 World Dream Crew Members on Island Near Jakarta *

BY :BERITASATU

FEBRUARY 26, 2020





Indonesian Navy officers prepare the beds on Dr. Soeharso Hospital Ship at the Surabaya Naval Base, East Java, on Feb. 20, 2020. (Antara Photo/Didik Suhartono)

*Jakarta.* The Indonesian government has sent a naval hospital ship to evacuate 188 Indonesian crew members of World Dream cruise ship to be sent to an uninhabited island near Jakarta for coronavirus observation, health officials said on Tuesday.

Achmad Yurianto, secretary-general of the Health Ministry’s disease control and environmental health directorate, said the crew members have passed medical checkups by Hong Kong authorities but the government requires them to join group observation for another 14 days to make sure they are free from the highly contagious virus.

“We also received information from the World Dream medical team that none of the Indonesians has symptoms typical of Covid-19,” Yurianto said in a video conference with journalists gathering at the Health Ministry compound in Jakarta.

The crew members have passed the 14 days of coronavirus incubation period since the medical checkups in Hong Kong was conducted on Feb. 5-9 and no one has shown signs of being infected, he said.

The Dr. Soeharso hospital ship has departed to Durian Strait off Riau province where World Dream dropped anchor. The estimated time of arrival is around 10.00 a.m. on Wednesday, he said.

After the transfer from the cruise ship, the 188 crew members will be transported to Sebaru Island in Jakarta’s Thousand Island district. They are expected to arrive at the island at around 03.00 a.m. on Friday, he said.

While on the hospital ship, all of them will undergo initial checkups and doctors will take specimens for laboratory tests.

Yurianto said there are around 270 Indonesian crew members in the cruise ship, but only 188 agreed to join the observation on the island. The rest have chosen to stay at the ship to continue the trip to Seattle, the United States, he said.

Sebaru Island used to be a rehabilitation facility for drug users. The facility has clinics, bedrooms, kitchens and air-conditioning machines.

Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto said the government plans to quarantine 74 Indonesian crew members of Diamond Princess cruise ship on the island too, but negotiations with Japanese authorities have not been concluded.

The evacuation of Diamond Princess crew members will be a riskier mission because many of its passengers and crew members have been infected with coronavirus, including four Indonesians now being treated at separate hospitals in Japan.

The government has initially planned to send the hospital ship to evacuate Diamond Princess crew members but the mission was delayed pending clearance from Japan.

Diamond Princess has been put under quarantine off the Japanese city of Yokohama following coronavirus outbreak inside the ship.

“We are still in negotiations with Japan over the best means to evacuate the crew members [from Diamond Princess],” Terawan said.

“But for now, we concentrate on the evacuation of World Dream crew members,” Terawan said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indone...rld-dream-crew-members-on-island-near-jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsingapore%252Fcomments%252Ff7rsuz%252F


----------



## Indos

188 Indonesian from World Dream cruise ship has been transferred into Hospital ship and will get into Sebaru island on Friday for 14 days quarantine.






Quarantine Facility


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE


----------



## Mista

*Hong Kong Budget 2020: HK$10,000 cash handouts for all adult permanent residents among raft of relief measures*
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2020/02/...hk10000-cash-handouts-permanent-residents-18/

@bbccdd1470

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

Mista said:


> *COVID-19: Two to be charged with giving false information to MOH during contact tracing*
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...arged-false-info-moh-contact-tracing-12471894



The PM's wife just said this lmao.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1361497054038125

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

A female of 53 years who just came back from Japan is the latest COVID-19 confirmed case today, which made the total confirmed case at 23. Meanwhile 2 patients were cured and discharged, making the total cured at 22, so only one patient is under medical treatment.

Confirmed 23
Cured 22
Under medical treatment 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for human emergence





Lab-Made Coronavirus Triggers Debate


----------



## lcloo

Update


----------



## Mista

*Asian health systems brace for coronavirus as it spreads globally*
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...-brace-for-coronavirus-as-it-spreads-globally


----------



## Indos

*Coronavirus 'spike' protein just mapped, leading way to vaccine*
By Yasemin Saplakoglu - Staff Writer 9 days ago

The coronavirus uses this protein to invade human cells.





This is the 3D atomic scale map or molecular structure of the SARS-2-CoV protein "spike" which the virus uses to invade human cells.
(Image: © Jason McLellan/Univ. of Texas at Austin)

Researchers worldwide are racing to develop potential vaccines and drugs to fight the new coronavirus, called SARS-Cov-2. Now, a group of researchers has figured out the molecular structure of a key protein that the coronavirus uses to invade human cells, potentially opening the door to the development of a vaccine, according to new findings.

Previous research revealed that coronaviruses invade cells through so-called "spike" proteins, but those proteins take on different shapes in different coronaviruses. Figuring out the shape of the spike protein in SARS-Cov-2 is the key to figuring out how to target the virus, said Jason McLellan, senior author of the study and an associate professor of molecular biosciences at the University of Texas at Austin.

*Still, McLellan thinks a vaccine is likely about 18 to 24 months away*. That's "still quite fast compared to normal vaccine development, which might take like 10 years," he said.

The findings were published today (Feb. 19) in the journal Science.

https://www.livescience.com/coronav...Kdu3nkJ-MSmvK6tvNqs673lbkXkHjKUaGn_046xQubpqU


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE
Total accumulated confirmed cases was about 80,000, and the current balance is about 30,000. By late March or early April will see most cases cleared.


----------



## lcloo

Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Update Global cases (Excluding China). Data updated as at 2020-03-05 22:28PM Beijing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*China’s SOEs develop full industrial chain to make face masks*
By Zhang Hongpei Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/5 22:03:40





*An employee of Chinese face mask maker Dasheng Health Products Manufacture Co works at the company's factory in Shanghai, East China on Friday. Photo: Yang Hui/GT*

Chinese state-owned enterprises (SOEs) have played a bedrock role in the fight against the deadly coronavirus. Apart from rushing huge donations to hard-hit Hubei Province, they have also wasted no time responding to emergent market needs by exploring and developing a full industrial chain to produce key health products. 

*China Petroleum & Chemical Corp (Sinopec), the state-run oil giant, has established a full industrial chain including from upstream to downstream products: polypropylene, a special material to make melt-blown fabric, the melt-blown fabric itself and the ultimate product - face masks.*

The company announced on February 24 that it will invest 200 million yuan ($28.8 million) to build 10 melt-blown non-woven fabric assembly lines in Beijing and East China's Jiangsu Province, with the two lines in Beijing scheduled to start partial production in March and other assembly lines to start from April, according to a statement Sinopec sent to the Global Times.

Production lines in Beijing, which could go into operation on Sunday at the earliest, are estimated to generate 4 tons of melt-blown fabric for making 1.2 million high-level N95 masks, which are needed by frontline medical workers. 

China doesn't make much melt-blown fabric and the expanded production lines can hardly meet the growing speed of the downstream mask-making machines, posing a bottleneck for the whole industrial chain, a Sinopec spokesperson said.

From Tuesday, Sinopec began selling disposable masks at 50 of its gas stations in Beijing with a daily supply of 30,000 masks. Each customer is limited to buy 10 masks per week at a cost of 3.5 yuan.

And, state-run shipbuilding giant China State Shipbuilding Corp dispatched its first batch of N95 mask-making machines on Tuesday, each producing 60 masks per minute. A total of 30 such machines could roll off the line by the middle of this month, the company said.

"It is a smart move by the SOEs to leverage their material advantages and help ease market supply pressure, which is mostly out of their responsibility to stand up and help the country in time of emergency," Dong Xiucheng, professor at the University of International Business and Economics, told the Global Times on Thursday.

"It remains to be seen whether the SOEs would keep their mask assembly lines in operation after the epidemic comes to an end someday," said Dong.

The work resumption rate of centrally administered SOEs and their subsidiaries has so far surpassed 90 percent, official data showed.

The National Development and Reform Commission, China's economic planner, said on Monday that China's daily capacity and output of masks have both exceeded 100 million per day, largely easing the supply-demand gap, fivefold the production capacity one month ago.

In overseas markets, masks remain in very short supply. There were 14,942 confirmed cases of coronavirus infection outside China as of Thursday, with South Korea, Italy, Iran and Japan having seen the most infection cases. 

A report from South Korea's KBS said on Thursday that the government has said each person can buy at most two masks per week. The country's confirmed cases surpassed 6,000 on Thursday.

South Korea's daily output of masks is 10 million and the government has ordered manufacturers to supply 80 percent of the output, from the previous 50 percent, to post offices, pharmacies and agricultural cooperatives. And, the government said mask exports would be banned from Friday.

In Japan, where a mask supply crunch is lingering, people also find masks out of stock in stores or subject to purchase limitations. Candy, who lives in Kyoto, told the Global Times on Thursday that "if you queue early in the morning outside the drugstores, you might have the luck to get one but maybe only one as some stores have restrictions."

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1181731.shtml


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235747660541263872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

*Coronavirus: Student from Singapore hurt in Oxford Street attack*
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-51722686


----------



## lcloo

Update

Major Global Cases


----------



## lcloo




----------



## obj 705A

I found this video of an Arab in Wuhan, he himself was infected with Covid-19 & recovered, he talks in detail about his symptoms.






brief translation:
1-extremely high fever, felt like my body was on fire.
2-felt extreme pressure on my body, almost as if my blood is about to burst out of my body, increased heart rate. 
3-inflamed lymph nodes. 
4-extreme ringing in the ear. 
5-difficulty in opening the eyes. 
6-extremely dry mouth. 
7-"the most difficult for me was the lungs, felt like a nail is entering my chest from front to back". 
8-"I was unable to sit, felt like my spine was about to jump out of my head".

difference between the influenza (common cold) & Covid-19:-
"the symptoms of influenza are totally different from that of the coronavirus, with the influenza you will have a runny nose, some coughing & bodily weakness/fatigue, but with coronavirus it's different, from one day to one month you may have no symptoms at all, but when the symptoms do appear they appear all of a sudden at full power, not gradually as some people say, all of my other friends (Pakistanis, Russians) also experienced the same exact thing, they had absolutely no symptoms & then all of a sudden the symptoms appeared & the symptoms where at their max severity right at the beginning".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Global COVID-19 Update











China Update


----------



## obj 705A

the reason why I shared the previous video in the post #475 is because back on the SDF there were quite alot of idiots (mainly Xi Jinping worshippers) who kept on saying Covid-19 is just like the flu, yet here we have a patient who had personal experience with both diseases & he is telling us that Covid-19 is on a totally different level causing him unimaginable pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

World Health Organization info:-
The most common symptoms of COVID-19 are fever, tiredness, and dry cough. 

Some patients may have aches and pains, nasal congestion, runny nose, sore throat or diarrhea. These symptoms are usually mild and begin gradually. 

Some people become infected but don’t develop any symptoms and don't feel unwell. Most people (about 80%) recover from the disease without needing special treatment. 

Around 1 out of every 6 people who gets COVID-19 becomes seriously ill and develops difficulty breathing. Older people, and those with underlying medical problems like high blood pressure, heart problems or diabetes, are more likely to develop serious illness. 

People with fever, cough and difficulty breathing should seek medical attention.


----------



## Mista

Tourists exhibiting symptoms and yet taking a plane to Singapore because testing and treatment _was_ free. 



> Case 152 is an imported case involving a 65 year-old male Indonesian national who *arrived in Singapore on 7 March.* He is currently warded in an isolation room at Singapore General Hospital (SGH). He *reported onset of symptoms on 28 February while he was in Indonesia, and had sought treatment at a hospital in Jakarta on 2 March. He presented at SGH on 7 March.* Subsequent test results confirmed COVID-19 infection on 8 March afternoon.





> Case 147 is an imported case involving a 64 year-old male Indonesian national who *arrived in Singapore on 7 March.* He is currently warded in an isolation room at NCID. *He reported onset of symptoms on 3 March while he was in Indonesia. *He had a fever when he arrived at Seletar Airport, and underwent a COVID-19 swab test at the checkpoint. He was conveyed by ambulance to NCID on 7 March night, and subsequent test results confirmed COVID-19 infection on 8 March morning.Prior to hospitalisation, he mostly stayed at his rental apartment in the Oxley Road area.





> *SHORT-TERM VISIT PASS HOLDERS TO PAY FOR OWN TREATMENT*
> 
> MOH in the release also announced that from Mar 7, foreigners who are short-term visit pass holders who seek treatment for COVID-19 in Singapore will need to pay for their treatment.
> 
> "In view of the rising number of COVID-19 infections globally, and the expected rise in the number of confirmed cases in Singapore, we will need to prioritise the resources at our public hospitals," said the ministry.
> 
> MOH added that it will continue to waive COVID-19 testing fees for all short-term visit pass holders as part of public health measures to identify and initiate contact tracing for confirmed cases who may have been infectious while in Singapore.
> 
> The government will continue to pay for the COVID-19 testing fees and hospital bill in full for Singapore residents and long term pass holders who are admitted to public hospitals for COVID-19.



https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-covid-19-cases-moh-mar-9-12518318


----------



## monitor

More than 58,600 people have so far recovered from coronavirus in China. That’s more than 70% of cases reported in China as of today, and a lot more are still recovering. Latest case fatality count in Hubei is 1.5% and in China Outside Hubei is o.4%. So rest 98.5% to 99.6% are expected to recover!

Let’s go back to a China and a look at what happened to China during its earlier and peak days will give us a glimpse of what happens elsewhere.

On February 6 2020 - there were 3722 new cases of COVID-19 in China

That number has steadily gone down since then -
As of March 9 2020 there were 45 new cases of COVID-19 in China, although China is testing thousands times more people daily these day.

China didn’t develop any vaccine yet - they closed down Hubei province but rest of China remained open like rest of the world. They have contained the outbreak by standard public health measures.

To be able to give an accurate death rate / case fatality rate - it needs time and massive scale study. We’ll get those hopefully next year. So far studies coming out of China is saying that it hits hard early (Because it’s diagnosed in already very slick people) then tames down. One study showed that during early weeks in Hubei province - the death rate was 70% which, within one month went down to 1.5%.

More than 58,600 people have so far recovered from coronavirus in China. That’s more than 70% of cases reported in China as of today, and a lot more are still recovering. Latest case fatality count in Hubei is 1.5% and in China Outside Hubei is o.4%. So rest 98.5% to 99.6% are expected to recover!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

obj 705A said:


> *4:30 pm Jan 24*
> *Italy reported its first suspected case of Wuhan Coronavirus* infection in *Bari*. The female patient is a singer and has *performed in Wuhan* earlier.
> 
> Source: Global times.



This is the quarantine area for Italy. 
Feb 21st first victim. 
Feb 28th 21st. 
March 5th crosses 100. 

So it takes about 28-30 days for things to start and then at 40 days things start hitting the fan.


----------



## lcloo

Global COVID-19 Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> Global COVID-19 Update
> 
> View attachment 612710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612713



Covid19 Infection update 11 March 2020.
Active case in China keep declining day by day, because there are more cured patient than new infection





I wonder why Italian (10,149 case) with their europe healthcare standard have much higher Death rate (631 death) than Iranian (8,042 case) only have (291 death)
There is something wrong with italian healthcare system and management.

Iranian also sucessfully cured patients more than their italian counterparts.


----------



## lcloo




----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is the quarantine area for Italy.
> Feb 21st first victim.
> Feb 28th 21st.
> March 5th crosses 100.
> 
> So it takes about 28-30 days for things to start and then at 40 days things start hitting the fan.


China brought you guys ample time to respond, but as usual US was laughing and bashing China. If China can't control this, nobody can. US is pretty much fucked when you need to pay 2k to get a test. Ppl were predicting China would collapse, I am not sure US can come out from this shit storm, I predict anarchy pretty soon. China has awesome control, 99.99%of the people are law abiding, good administration and control plus quick reaction and 15 min test kits for free. Production is already resuming in major industrials hubs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

What will happen to Americans who cannot afford to pay $2,000 for COVID-19 tests, and do not have medical insurance. Will they get free testing and medical treatments like in other countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

lcloo said:


> What will happen to Americans who cannot afford to pay $2,000 for COVID-19 tests, and do not have medical insurance. Will they get free testing and medical treatments like in other countries?



The tests are free. I'd be more worried about your own hospital quality of treatment in Malaysia. It isn't just price. Too many horror stories about things like buckets in the corners of hospital rooms for people to pee in because you don't have a bathroom.


----------



## Mista

Mista said:


> Tourists exhibiting symptoms and yet taking a plane to Singapore because testing and treatment _was_ free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-covid-19-cases-moh-mar-9-12518318



Another confirmed case yesterday of an Indonesian coming to Singapore to seek treatment AFTER developing symptoms. 



> Case 170
> 
> The case is a 56-year-old Indonesian woman, believed to be an imported case.
> 
> She reported onset of symptoms while in Indonesia on Mar 6. She arrived in Singapore on Mar 9 and went to the Singapore General Hospital. She was diagnosed with COVID-19 on Mar 10 afternoon.
> 
> She is a family member of case 152.



https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-covid19-new-cases-safra-jurong-mar-11-12526710



monitor said:


> More than 58,600 people have so far recovered from coronavirus in China. That’s more than 70% of cases reported in China as of today, and a lot more are still recovering. Latest case fatality count in Hubei is 1.5% and in China Outside Hubei is o.4%. So rest 98.5% to 99.6% are expected to recover!
> 
> Let’s go back to a China and a look at what happened to China during its earlier and peak days will give us a glimpse of what happens elsewhere.
> 
> On February 6 2020 - there were 3722 new cases of COVID-19 in China
> 
> That number has steadily gone down since then -
> As of March 9 2020 there were 45 new cases of COVID-19 in China, although China is testing thousands times more people daily these day.
> 
> China didn’t develop any vaccine yet - they closed down Hubei province but rest of China remained open like rest of the world. They have contained the outbreak by standard public health measures.
> 
> To be able to give an accurate death rate / case fatality rate - it needs time and massive scale study. We’ll get those hopefully next year. So far studies coming out of China is saying that it hits hard early (Because it’s diagnosed in already very slick people) then tames down. One study showed that during early weeks in Hubei province - the death rate was 70% which, within one month went down to 1.5%.
> 
> More than 58,600 people have so far recovered from coronavirus in China. That’s more than 70% of cases reported in China as of today, and a lot more are still recovering. Latest case fatality count in Hubei is 1.5% and in China Outside Hubei is o.4%. So rest 98.5% to 99.6% are expected to recover!



That's assuming the healthcare system isn't strained. Italy's healthcare system is straining and the mortality rate is now around 6% at the moment.

Like WHO said, China's numbers may give a false sense of security. Other provinces can provide and concentrate medical resources (doctors, nurses, ventilators etc) into Hubei to bring down the mortality rate. And that is possible because the virus is large confined within Hubei and other provinces have the spare capacity to provide aid.

Other countries may not have the same privilege due to the differences in size and in the nature of the political system in mobilizing resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> Another confirmed case yesterday of an Indonesian coming to Singapore to seek treatment AFTER developing symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singapore-covid19-new-cases-safra-jurong-mar-11-12526710
> 
> 
> 
> That's assuming the healthcare system isn't strained. Italy's healthcare system is straining and the mortality rate is now around 6% at the moment.
> 
> Like WHO said, China's numbers may give a false sense of security. Other provinces can provide and concentrate medical resources (doctors, nurses, ventilators etc) into Hubei to bring down the mortality rate. And that is possible because the virus is large confined within Hubei and other provinces have the spare capacity to provide aid.
> 
> Other countries may not have the same privilege due to the differences in size and in the nature of the political system in mobilizing resources.


I am here in China. Do you know how many 10k bed quarantine hospitals we built in 2 months? We literally doubled the capacity in 2 months, resources are transfered between provinces rapidly Drs from Shanghai are now in Hubei. This is uniting the people, we treat it like a war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

UPDATE


----------



## lcloo




----------



## Khanivore

[LIVE] Coronavirus Pandemic: Real Time Counter, World Map, News


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The tests are free. I'd be more worried about your own hospital quality of treatment in Malaysia. It isn't just price. Too many horror stories about things like buckets in the corners of hospital rooms for people to pee in because you don't have a bathroom.


Have you been to Malaysia... Hahaha. Its not first world, but their public hospitals are decent unlike India or Vietnam. You are more likely to die from this virus in US than Malaysia ok. How many yanks are covered by insurance? How many can afford 2k tests? 50% don't even have 500 $ to spare. In Malaysia its FREE.... Get it boy genius? Now go crawl back to your viet sweat shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The tests are free. I'd be more worried about your own hospital quality of treatment in Malaysia. It isn't just price. Too many horror stories about things like buckets in the corners of hospital rooms for people to pee in because you don't have a bathroom.


u r spewing thrash...


----------



## lcloo

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The tests are free. I'd be more worried about your own hospital quality of treatment in Malaysia. It isn't just price. Too many horror stories about things like buckets in the corners of hospital rooms for people to pee in because you don't have a bathroom.


You are lying!!!! The test was not free!!!

The Free tests was approved just a few minutes ago today by the house as I am writing. And as at this moment, it is not yet implemented into action. You still need the Senate to approve the plan next week.

The House passed an economic relief plan backed by President Donald Trump to deal with the spreading coronavirus as part of what lead negotiator Speaker Nancy Pelosi said will be a continuing effort to help the American people.

The 363-40 vote early Saturday sends the measure to the Senate, which plans to skip next week’s planned recess to take up the bill. The House is not planning to be in session next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

lcloo said:


> You are lying!!!! The test was not free!!!



There is already a post a week ago showing the CDC is not currently billing people for tests.
This law just makes it official that they can't *ever* bill people. As in a year from now they suddenly can't decide to late bill everybody for some tests they do now.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/numb...in-climbs-to-four.655154/page-2#post-12126487

https://www.ahip.org/keeping-americans-safe-from-coronavirus-covid-19/
Keeping Americans Safe from Coronavirus (COVID 19)

Every American deserves affordable access to high-quality health care. That is why health insurance providers are doing our part to help keep people safe from the coronavirus strain COVID-19. AHIP and health insurance providers are working directly with the CDC and health experts across the nation to share information, mitigate health risks to Americans, and keep Americans informed. Here are some specific steps that health insurance providers are taking to keep Americans safe:


Carefully monitoring the situation, and following their emergency preparedness plans, which are always in place to address situations that include global pandemics. Those plans include determinations about whether policy changes are needed to ensure that people get essential care. That may include easing network requirements, prescription drug coverage, referral requirements, and/or cost sharing.
Educating people on steps they can take to prepare and stay healthy.
Directing people to the CDC for information.
Tracking symptoms and patterns that may become apparent through the data from through
electronic medical records, phone calls to nurse call centers, and clinic visits.
Informing clinicians to ensure that they know what the symptoms of COVID 19 look like and how to address a potential coronavirus situation.
Collaborating with federal agencies and local public health officials to help contain any outbreak.
Supporting infection control efforts, including those already in place for hospitals, health care facilities and other sites of care.
*What to Know About Treatment and Coverage*

At this time, the CDC is the only facility equipped to test for COVID 19, or to designate other laboratories to do so. *The CDC is not billing for testing for COVID 19, so patients will not incur costs when tested by the CDC.*
There is no specific antiviral treatment. People should receive care from their doctor to help
relieve symptoms.
*Health insurance providers cover any reasonable, medically necessary health care costs related to infectious diseases and medical conditions, including COVID 19*. Please review the terms of your specific plan for coverage details.
Federal agencies like the CDC generally determine the length and severity of an epidemic, as well as how to respond. At this time, the CDC has indicated that Americans’ risk from coronavirus is low. However, there are important steps Americans can take to keep themselves and their families safe:


Comply with travel advisories issued by the CDC.
Wash your hands regularly, cover your mouth when you cough, and follow other procedures that help to keep you safe from viruses like the flu.
Stay home if you are sick, and see your doctor if you need relief from your symptoms.
If you have concerns about coronavirus – particularly if you have traveled internationally or come into contact with someone who has – contact your doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

.





Ohio has 100,000 Coronavirus cases Top Health Official says
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There is already a post a week ago showing the CDC is not currently billing people for tests.
> This law just makes it official that they can't *ever* bill people. As in a year from now they suddenly can't decide to late bill everybody for some tests they do now.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/numb...in-climbs-to-four.655154/page-2#post-12126487
> 
> https://www.ahip.org/keeping-americans-safe-from-coronavirus-covid-19/
> Keeping Americans Safe from Coronavirus (COVID 19)
> 
> Every American deserves affordable access to high-quality health care. That is why health insurance providers are doing our part to help keep people safe from the coronavirus strain COVID-19. AHIP and health insurance providers are working directly with the CDC and health experts across the nation to share information, mitigate health risks to Americans, and keep Americans informed. Here are some specific steps that health insurance providers are taking to keep Americans safe:
> 
> 
> Carefully monitoring the situation, and following their emergency preparedness plans, which are always in place to address situations that include global pandemics. Those plans include determinations about whether policy changes are needed to ensure that people get essential care. That may include easing network requirements, prescription drug coverage, referral requirements, and/or cost sharing.
> Educating people on steps they can take to prepare and stay healthy.
> Directing people to the CDC for information.
> Tracking symptoms and patterns that may become apparent through the data from through
> electronic medical records, phone calls to nurse call centers, and clinic visits.
> Informing clinicians to ensure that they know what the symptoms of COVID 19 look like and how to address a potential coronavirus situation.
> Collaborating with federal agencies and local public health officials to help contain any outbreak.
> Supporting infection control efforts, including those already in place for hospitals, health care facilities and other sites of care.
> *What to Know About Treatment and Coverage*
> 
> At this time, the CDC is the only facility equipped to test for COVID 19, or to designate other laboratories to do so. *The CDC is not billing for testing for COVID 19, so patients will not incur costs when tested by the CDC.*
> There is no specific antiviral treatment. People should receive care from their doctor to help
> relieve symptoms.
> *Health insurance providers cover any reasonable, medically necessary health care costs related to infectious diseases and medical conditions, including COVID 19*. Please review the terms of your specific plan for coverage details.
> Federal agencies like the CDC generally determine the length and severity of an epidemic, as well as how to respond. At this time, the CDC has indicated that Americans’ risk from coronavirus is low. However, there are important steps Americans can take to keep themselves and their families safe:
> 
> 
> Comply with travel advisories issued by the CDC.
> Wash your hands regularly, cover your mouth when you cough, and follow other procedures that help to keep you safe from viruses like the flu.
> Stay home if you are sick, and see your doctor if you need relief from your symptoms.
> If you have concerns about coronavirus – particularly if you have traveled internationally or come into contact with someone who has – contact your doctor.


Ahh....the nickel warrior is working hard. 
Heidi can't seem to get a test tho. Lol
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/13/entertainment/heidi-klum-coronavirus/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Ahh....the nickel warrior is working hard.
> Heidi can't seem to get a test tho. Lol
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/13/entertainment/heidi-klum-coronavirus/index.html



Some rich lady who can't find some celebrity doctor who will drive to her mansion.

Meanwhile some poor farmer in China





The GREAT and PROUD China! Mr. Nickel warrior.

Luckily you are in Singapore...where you can hide.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Some rich lady who can't find some celebrity doctor who will drive to her mansion.
> 
> Meanwhile some poor farmer in China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GREAT and PROUD China! Mr. Nickel warrior.
> 
> Luckily you are in Singapore...where you can hide.


I am in Shanghai and you have no idea what China is doing. The lady is crying to leave, but its better than her dying. Trust me, most likely in a month, you would be crying too hero. Lol

Imagine those minimum wage black gangstas pillaging and raping pretty soon. Rednecks with guns would shoot Asians like you too. God Bless America!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> I am in Shanghai and you have no idea what China is doing. The lady is crying to leave, but its *better than her dying*. Trust me, most likely in a month, you would be crying too hero. Lol



Well her daughter dying seems very very likely as she pleads with men with cold hearts. What's a poor woman's daughter life worth in China...NOTHING.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well her daughter dying seems very very likely as she pleads with men with cold hearts. What's a poor woman's daughter life worth in China...NOTHING.


Too bad, that's the cost of controlling a disease, and child mortality is zero so far for this in China. Trump is now openly denying treatment and testing, how many dead pneumonia cases out there in the states (classified as flu) ? How many dead due to your government's incompetence? How many unseen crying ppl in the US? you are gonna cry pretty soon. Lol


----------



## Grandy

.
*Yes, coronavirus is airborne and a new study proves it*
Friday, March 13, 2020 by: Ethan Huff 







(Natural News) Just wash your hands and cough into your sleeve, they say. But is this really enough to prevent transmission of the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19)? Absolutely not, at least if the findings of a new study on the novel pathogen’s survivability in air and on surfaces are any indication.

Researchers from the United States Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the _University of California, Los Angeles_, and _Princeton University_ collaborated to determine how long the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) can last both in air and on surfaces, and the results may shock you.

As it turns out, the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) *can persist in the air for up to three hours*, *and for up to three days on surfaces.* This means that if you’re in the same room with an infected person, it’s probably best to leave. And if they’ve touched anything you’re about to touch, don’t.

Using a nebulizer to put traces of the novel virus in the air, the team simulated what happens when an infected person coughs or otherwise sends the pathogen flying. In the open air, it remained infectable for up to three hours, and on surfaces for up to three days depending on the type of surface.

On copper, which is inherently antimicrobial, the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) persisted for up to four hours. On cardboard, it survived for up to a day. And on plastic and stainless steel, the novel virus lasted for two or three days depending on temperature and moisture.

“We’re not by any way saying there is aerosolized transmission of the virus,” stated study lead author Neeltje van Doremalen from the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), adding the caveat that such transmission is “theoretically possible.”

Listen below as Mike Adams, the Health Ranger, explains how the release of the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) fulfills many of the key agendas that the globalists are imposing against humanity:

*SARS had similar survivability, but didn’t spread as widely as COVID-19 – what’s different about this one?*
An important thing to note is that, compared to similar tests that this group conducted on the 2003 SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) coronavirus, both viruses behaved similarly in air and on surfaces. The difference is that the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) is spreading much more widely and much more seriously, which begs the question _why_?

The biggest difference that we know of is that the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) is transmissible for a _very_ long time while not showing symptoms. As the researchers explain it, those infected with the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) “shed and transmit the virus while pre-symptomatic or asymptomatic.”

Other factors that the team say are “likely to play a role include the infectious dose required to establish an infection, the stability of virus in mucus, and environmental factors such as temperature and relative humidity.”

Though the study admittedly has yet to be peer-reviewed, its findings already correlate with others that have also demonstrated solid evidence that the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) is fully capable of this type of “community spread.”

“What we need to be doing is washing our hands, being aware that people who are infected may be contaminating surfaces,” says Julie Fischer, a professor of microbiology at _Georgetown University_ who described this latest study as a “solid piece of work” that answers many of the public’s questions about how to engage in proper preventative hygiene.

Van Doremalen also suggests keeping surfaces clean with disinfectant solutions like diluted bleach that are known to ward off viruses.

“We have called every day for countries to take urgent and aggressive action,” stated World Health Organization (WHO) head Tedros Adhanaom Ghebreyesus as part of his agency’s recent declaration of a global pandemic. “We have rung the alarm bell loud and clear.”
For more related news about the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19), be sure to check out Pandemic.news.

*Sources for this article include:*
TheEpochTimes.com
NaturalNews.com
.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Too bad, that's the cost of controlling a disease, and child mortality is zero so far for this in China.



The kid had Leukemia not Wuhan Coronavirus you moron.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The kid had Leukemia not Wuhan Coronavirus you moron.


Did I say he did not genius? I am saying so far there is low risk for kids dying from corona virus. And this kid is collateral damage, just like how UK is sacrificing their grandparents now but instead of doing something, or containing it, they are doing a 'herd immunity' aka do no shit and let ppl die, I don't see you one dimers shouting human rights? . US is no different by denying testing to ppl. Its just measures taken by incompetent governments. Any gangstas visit you yet? Lol


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Did I say he did not genius? I am saying so far there is low risk for kids dying from corona virus. And this kid is collateral damage,



She's going to die from her untreated Leukemia genius. Her mother is not concerned at all about her catching Coronavirus. You are completely misunderstanding the situation.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> She's going to die from her untreated Leukemia genius. Her mother is not concerned at all about her catching Coronavirus. You are completely misunderstanding the situation.


I just told you, its collateral damage, there will be more of these cases in US soon, Italy is already choosing who gets to live. Gd luck... Ignorance is bliss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240930262978043905
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242266530886410242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Wuhan will lift its travel restrictions at midnight*





Chinese tourist spots were PACKED over the weekend as the country lifted travel restrictions.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246632280749039617
So for those (naysayer trolls) that are saying China is FAKING its death toll and HIDING the true number of cases, provide evidence.

Provide evidence that ICUs are at capacity with patient beds lining the hallways in Chinese hospitals.

Provide evidence that Chinese cities are now ghost towns, with people too scared to go out.

With more than four times the US population, roughly a 2-month head start, and cities with much higher POPULATION DENSITY than the West, China should be a disaster by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

